# The Visa Run thread



## dizzyizzy

This thread is for UAE expats who have questions about visa runs. Expats going on visa runs and looking for other expats to join to split costs evenly can also use this thead to announce trips. 

Rules:

1. DO NOT POST YOUR CONTACT DETAILS FOR EVERYONE TO SEE! This includes names, phone numbers and email addresses. Your details will get deleted and you will get an infraction too. This is for your own safety. Use the private message facility instead. 

2. Use this thread at your own risk. Stay safe and be careful who you are joining or letting join you for a visa run. 

3. This thread is not for people to make money out of visa runs. You are expected to disclose the full cost of the trip in advance and split the costs evenly. 

*4. Do not use this thread to do business. Private drivers or individuals offering visa runs and people touting for business in general will get an immediate ban from the forum as per the forum rules.*

5. Only regular forum members are allowed to post here (those with 5 USEFUL posts or more).


----------



## phileas

Evenstar said:


> Hey Mate, does it need to be tomorrow?
> I'm looking at going on the 16th, I know a private driver and it'll cost 100 each if we get 3 people, and 150 if just 2.
> Let me know if you're interested.


Hey Evenstar and Bluburd - shame I missed you guys today! I also need to do a visa run, am planning on going this weekend (20th or 21st).

Evenstar - could you give me the number of the private driver you know?

Anyone else interested in going and splitting the bill with me?


----------



## phileas

Bluburd said:


> Anybody for this, new date set 16th January


Unfortunately I saw this too late!


----------



## Bluburd

Yeah sorry man were back now, quick easy run thank god, next month if you still need it.


----------



## phileas

Bluburd said:


> Yeah sorry man were back now, quick easy run thank god, next month if you still need it.


Cheers, that would be great.

Just so I know what to look forward to, how long did it take you?
And did you go with Evenstar's private driver or did you drive yourself?


----------



## Bluburd

No I rented a car, so I drove and we split the costs. 

I left Dubai down town area about the return journey took about 4 hours.

Took about 1hr 45mins out there 30mins thru the check points etc and 1hr 45mins back.

Not bad. It was my first


----------



## phileas

Bluburd said:


> No I rented a car, so I drove and we split the costs.
> 
> I left Dubai down town area about the return journey took about 4 hours.
> 
> Took about 1hr 45mins out there 30mins thru the check points etc and 1hr 45mins back.
> 
> Not bad. It was my first


Where did you rent the car?
Or do you know the name of a private driver - I know Evenstar mentioned one?

Cheers


----------



## Bluburd

Don't know about the private driver, evenstar ended up coming with me.

I rented from Thrifty . Offices all over the place-


----------



## GKW212

Hiya, think I may need to do this too, got to go to some official office tonight to double check & I could be in with you Phileas. Could 27th/28th work for you? G


----------



## phileas

GKW212 said:


> Hiya, think I may need to do this too, got to go to some official office tonight to double check & I could be in with you Phileas. Could 27th/28th work for you? G


Hey, unfortunately I think that's a bit too late for me...


----------



## Mr Topman

*Anyone doing VISA RUN 1st week Feb*

Anyone doing a visa run in before the 5th on feb? I can share taxi or whoever. Please let me know


----------



## goatboy

Mr Topman said:


> Anyone doing a visa run in before the 5th on feb? I can share taxi or whoever. Please let me know


Heyyy, I also need to go before the 3rd of feb


----------



## imom

I am going later today, guys. Call me on /removed if you want to join.


----------



## goatboy

imom said:


> I am going later today, guys. Call me on if you want to join.


damn! i cant go today thanks for the offer tho.

if anyone is going over the weekend im free and keen to join.


----------



## Guest

Hi. Im new to the forum. Parter has relocated to the UAE and I cant join him until we are married. But I understand that this Visa Run maybe something that allows me to get out there quicker, rather than us having to cancel our already planned and paid for wedding in August or having to be apart for the next 8 months.

Would someone mind clarifying the details of this Visa Run situation for me?

I have been told 2 different things so want to make sure I dont do something Im not allowed to do!

Im a UK citizen, and I have been told that I can come to the UAE then 30 days later go to Oman, spend some time there and return to UAE with another 30days visa. Is this correct and by what you guys are referring to above? If so can you keep doing this for a period of 8 mths until we are legally married and I am able to obtain a spouse visa?

Many thanks for your assistance.


----------



## imom

lisamarieheaney said:


> Im a UK citizen, and I have been told that I can come to the UAE then 30 days later go to Oman, spend some time there and return to UAE with another 30days visa. Is this correct and by what you guys are referring to above? If so can you keep doing this for a period of 8 mths until we are legally married and I am able to obtain a spouse visa?
> 
> Many thanks for your assistance.


You only have to be in Oman long enough to get a stamp, then you turn around and head for Dubai, and yes at the moment you can repeat this until your passport runs out of blank pages!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Just a reminder to please read the forum and thread rules, it clearly says to NOT POST CONTACT DETAILS HERE. That's what the private message facility is for. And before anybody complains about not being able to send PM's, you will be able to do so after your fifth post. CRAPPY posts to get your post count up will be deleted.


----------



## Guest

imom said:


> You only have to be in Oman long enough to get a stamp, then you turn around and head for Dubai, and yes at the moment you can repeat this until your passport runs out of blank pages!


Thanks so much imom for clarifying. That will help me a great deal! Was no relishing the idea of being without the other half! UAE here I come


----------



## goatboy

*Visa Run before 3rd Feb*

Hey guys, is anyone needing to do a visa run this week to oman?

if anyone else is wanting to go this week please let me know. would be much less boring and expensive to go with someone else


----------



## Sayzar

goatboy said:


> Hey guys, is anyone needing to do a visa run this week to oman?
> 
> if anyone else is wanting to go this week please let me know. would be much less boring and expensive to go with someone else


hey, i need to do one this week. will be my first, so going with someone would be good. i was planning to get the Bus if i cant find space in someone else's car !


----------



## goatboy

Sayzar said:


> hey, i need to do one this week. will be my first, so going with someone would be good. i was planning to get the Bus if i cant find space in someone else's car !


Hey, If we could find someone with a car who is needing to go that would be excellent. otherwise I guess the bus will work too. 
I haven't really looked into it, but when i went on-line I didn't have much luck finding information about the buses??

also when exactly were you hoping to go?


----------



## Sayzar

goatboy said:


> Hey, If we could find someone with a car who is needing to go that would be excellent. otherwise I guess the bus will work too.
> I haven't really looked into it, but when i went on-line I didn't have much luck finding information about the buses??
> 
> also when exactly were you hoping to go?


i think a bus goes from Deira? i could be wrong though, i have no idea where it stops on route !!? ...........maybe someone else more experienced in this can confirm?

i can go any day this week from Mon - Sat but have to do it by Sat at the latest (which would be the 4th, which i think is later than you need to go anyway!)


----------



## goatboy

Sayzar said:


> i think a bus goes from Deira? i could be wrong though, i have no idea where it stops on route !!? ...........maybe someone else more experienced in this can confirm?
> 
> i can go any day this week from Mon - Sat but have to do it by Sat at the latest (which would be the 4th, which i think is later than you need to go anyway!)


Deira could be the go. i know a lot of buses leave from there but yeah if someone could confirm that would be good???

I can do any day but Wednesday, and yeah mine is the 4th too but i wanna go before then just to be safe maybe we could give it until Tuesday or something?? just in case anyone else in the next couple days decides they need to go. the more the better i think 

...again if anyone with a car is wanting to go would happily chip in for fuel and cost ect.


----------



## Sayzar

goatboy said:


> Deira could be the go. i know a lot of buses leave from there but yeah if someone could confirm that would be good???
> 
> I can do any day but Wednesday, and yeah mine is the 4th too but i wanna go before then just to be safe maybe we could give it until Tuesday or something?? just in case anyone else in the next couple days decides they need to go. the more the better i think
> 
> ...again if anyone with a car is wanting to go would happily chip in for fuel and cost ect.




Cool, sounds like a plan.......and same here would happily contribute to costs !!

i'll see if i can find out more about the bus in the meantime. if i do i'll PM you


----------



## goatboy

Sayzar said:


> Cool, sounds like a plan.......and same here would happily contribute to costs !!
> 
> i'll see if i can find out more about the bus in the meantime. if i do i'll PM you


sounds good


----------



## Sayzar

So... is anyone else looking to make a Visa run this week (with space for me to hitch a ride), or will it be the bus for me?


----------



## ibkiss

Sayzar said:


> So... is anyone else looking to make a Visa run this week (with space for me to hitch a ride), or will it be the bus for me?


I'll first be looking to apply for the UAE ID card ..... 
the deadline for dxb is end of may ,right ??


----------



## angel666

Sayzar said:


> So... is anyone else looking to make a Visa run this week (with space for me to hitch a ride), or will it be the bus for me?


i need to go but tryin t confirm transport at min


----------



## goatboy

angel666 said:


> i need to go but tryin t confirm transport at min


We went a few days ago and went by bus. it leaves from diera at like 7am. However keep in mind if you go just to the boarder and not all the way into oman most of the buses coming back will be full. we couldn't get the first two and the next one was like 7 hours away. We ended up having to hitch hike


----------



## gamatest1

*observe this rule*



dizzyizzy said:


> This thread is for UAE expats who have questions about visa runs. Expats going on visa runs and looking for other expats to join to split costs evenly can also use this thead to announce trips.
> 
> Rules:
> 
> 1. DO NOT POST YOUR CONTACT DETAILS FOR EVERYONE TO SEE! This includes names, phone numbers and email addresses. Your details will get deleted and you will get an infraction too. This is for your own safety. Use the private message facility instead.
> 
> 2. Use this thread at your own risk. Stay safe and be careful who you are joining or letting you join for a visa run.
> 
> 3. This thread is not for expats to make money out of visa runs. You are expected to disclose the full cost of the trip in advance and split the costs evenly.
> 
> *4. Please note that this thread is NOT to do business. Private drivers or individuals offering visa runs and people touting for business in general will get an immediate ban from the forum as per the forum rules.*
> 
> 5. Only regular forum members are allowed to post here (those with 5 USEFUL posts or more).


I think it is important to obey this rule , hope it can helpful for us~


----------



## Evenstar

Anyone going around the 18th of feb?
Or anyone want to share the cost of a private driver with me?
Let me know!


----------



## Evenstar

No-one? No-one wants to go?


----------



## angel666

Evenstar said:


> Anyone going around the 18th of feb?
> Or anyone want to share the cost of a private driver with me?
> Let me know!


what time of day would u be going?


----------



## Evenstar

angel666 said:


> what time of day would u be going?


Morning on the 19th- what works for you?


----------



## Ollieno1

Hi i have only been in Dubai since January and my first visa run is due on friday, is there anyone going which i can share the cost because it's my first time ever doing one i would prefer to go with someone.

Cheers


----------



## Evenstar

I am happy to go on thursday Ollie01.
But I'd rather not go friday.
Do you have a car, or are you interested in a private driver?


----------



## Ollieno1

Evenstar said:


> I am happy to go on thursday Ollie01.
> But I'd rather not go friday.
> Do you have a car, or are you interested in a private driver?




Cheers for getting back, i'm not sure what to do i don't have a car and not sure on getting a driver, do you know of a private driver and the cost? you can get me on 0502193799.


----------



## Ollieno1

Evenstar said:


> Morning on the 19th- what works for you?


Can you let me know assap, i need to make arrangments.


----------



## RoxiRocks

Need to do a run by 28th Feb. It will be my first. I have no idea of costs but guess will know soon enough. Anyone wants to team up?


----------



## Evenstar

Ollieno1 said:


> Can you let me know assap, i need to make arrangments.


Working on it, though it may be thurs, fri or sun at this point.
Sun kinda works best for me, though it may have to be earlier as we have a third- I believe she sent you a text.


----------



## msav

hey guys, i'm also willing to join anyone who wishes to do a visa run before the 20th so thur/fri/sat/sun is okay with me. i dont have a car so im willing to share whatever costs necessary if not some more...


----------



## msav

*visa run*



Evenstar said:


> Working on it, though it may be thurs, fri or sun at this point.
> Sun kinda works best for me, though it may have to be earlier as we have a third- I believe she sent you a text.


hey im willing to join you guys, any day from now until the 20th which is my last day, i wont be driving so if you want to take a private car we can share costs. lemme know. thx


----------



## hakim84

*Visa Run Guidance*

Hi guys, 

I am frm India and currently on tourist visa which is valid till 11th March`12, I have got a job here in Dubai and need to exit uae and re-enter, I have heard Kish Island is nighmare as there are no return flights for 3-4 days, so can I do the same by taking an exit stamp at hatta border and re enter uae, if yes den what is the procedure..or is there any other way i can do the same..
Thanks in advance for the help..
Looking forward to hear back soon!


----------



## Spen

hakim84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am frm India and currently on tourist visa which is valid till 11th March`12, I have got a job here in Dubai and need to exit uae and re-enter, I have heard Kish Island is nighmare as there are no return flights for 3-4 days, so can I do the same by taking an exit stamp at hatta border and re enter uae, if yes den what is the procedure..or is there any other way i can do the same..
> Thanks in advance for the help..
> Looking forward to hear back soon!


This may be helpful:

(copied from maxlyth dot com slash questionmark p=134)



> I’ve been working in the United Arab Emirates on and off for the last year and have been getting by on a 30 day visit visa. This visa is a standard tourist visa and issued for free to citizens of 33 countries (inc EU, US, Aus, NZ, JP, HK) on arrival at an UAE border and is valid for 30 days. There is a 10 day grace period on this visa so you can stay up to 40 days without penalties, beyond that there are heavy fines.
> 
> Due to scheduling on the current project phase I decided not to take my monthly flight home to London which left me with a problem. You can pay AED500 and suffer a long queue to extend a visit visa for another 30 days but I heard that you could simple exit and re-enter the UAE to get another 30 days for free (not quite true). I had actually done this once already by accident when I decided to enter Oman while exploring Fujairah but the east coast border was slow and frustrating and I wished I had never done it.
> 
> I had read on expat web sites that the Hatta-Oman border was a common destination for “visa runs” so I thought they would be more efficient. It turns out that while quicker, the process is not straightforward so I figured I would document a simple step by step:
> 
> It’s 250km round trip from Dubai downtown. Without breaks it took me under 180 minutes, leaving Sat midday
> Remember to take a pen, credit/ATM card and your passport.
> Follow signs out of Dubai to Al Ain then past Dubai Outlet Mall you will see signs for Hatta
> You will pass though a town with red dunes and lots of quad bikes/buggies, and then a roundabout at 37km
> A few km further you pass into Oman, there is no border here, just a checkpoint with no need to stop but have your passport ready in case. I found the right truck lane much faster.
> For the next 20 km you are not in the UAE so if you have a rental car not from Hertz or Avis then chances are your insurance is no longer valid so be careful.
> Again you pass another checkpoint, this time back to the UAE. Same procedure as before.
> Continue following signs for Hatta until you pass the Hatta Fort Hotel roundabout. Here head straight on following signs for Oman
> The first process on the border is to collect your UAE exit stamp. Get it from this portacabin which is easily missed, just pull over, hop out and get the passport stamped at the window.
> 
> From here on you are in no-mans land (it’s 11km to the Oman border) but your rental insurance will probably be void again so use caution.
> Continue on the road another 3km to Oman customs. If it is after dark then turn off your main headlights as you approach and pop your car trunk. They will have a quick look and hand you a small customs paper slip.
> Drive another 8km along the windy road until you see a large domed building on the Oman border. Don’t drive through but follow the ‘New Visa’ sign and park in the car park in front of the border post.
> 
> Go in the front entrance (remember pen, passport, credit card and customs slip) and collect a Oman Visa application form from the desk on the left. The visa will cost you 20 Rials (about AED180), you can either get cash from the cash machine in the main hall or pay by Visa/Mastercard.
> Take the completed form, passport and customs slip to one of the counters on the right and ask for an ‘Entry and Exit’ visa. Pay your 20 Rials, they will stamp your passport with an Oman visa with you pre-exited and also stamp the customs slip.
> Jump back in your car and head out the other side of the car park, turning left back to the UAE.
> Drive 8km you will pass back through Oman customs, simply wind down the window and hand them your stamped customs slip.
> Drive another 3km and you come to the UAE border, don’t queue with the cars at the drive-thru portacabin, these are for GCC nationals only. Instead head to the right to the 2 story buildings behind the portacabins.
> 
> Again hop out of your car with your passport and head into the L-shaped building in the back corner. Here they will issue you a new UAE visa for free with another 30 days to run.
> Follow the road back to Hatta and then onwards to Dubai. Again you will go through checkpoints and Oman so the same caution above applies.
> 
> On this occasion I made a day of it and stopped at the Hatta Fort Hotel on the way home for lunch. It isn’t an unpleasant drive but I wouldn’t want to waste a weekend day on it again. It is however quick enough to do in an evening after work but I noticed some small portions of the road are unlit so be warned if you are a nervous driver.


I haven't done it before, so I can't vouch for its accuracy.

Any visa run veterans here with better advice?


----------



## RoxiRocks

I am told a flight to Doha and back is also an option. Does anyone have comments on this?


----------



## Jynxgirl

I dont know about uk passport but the easiest I found was going to kuwait as we get a visa on arrival for free. Ended up being cheaper for me to go to kuwait then to bahrain or oman. Never went to qatar though.


----------



## gregkobe

RoxiRocks said:


> I am told a flight to Doha and back is also an option. Does anyone have comments on this?


I've done a little reading about this (not done one yet) but a flight to Doha is ok but is more expensive and takes longer than a driven visa run.

I believe (seen on Dubizzle, that is) that there are car services for about 200AED to take you to Oman and back. Remember thats in addition to the cost you'll pay to get a visa to enter Oman which is, as I understand, is about 180-200AED.

Essentially so long as you leave the UAE and have you current visitors visa exit stamped and a new visitors visa issues on re-entry.

I'll be looking into doing one in the first week of March (before 8th)


----------



## pollym

RoxiRocks said:


> Need to do a run by 28th Feb. It will be my first. I have no idea of costs but guess will know soon enough. Anyone wants to team up?


Hi RoxiRocks,
Just wondering if you got sorted with a car? or if you're flying to Doha. My partner needs to do visa run by the 27th Feb. If there is anyone driving can you let me know & I'll pass the details on to him please?


----------



## Muzz786

Can someone please advise if the visa charge can be paid by cash or does it have to be by credit card. 

Also does the credit card have to be in your name? Can it be in my wifes name? She won't be with me on the visa run.
Just needed that info

Thanks


----------



## RoxiRocks

pollym said:


> Hi RoxiRocks,
> Just wondering if you got sorted with a car? or if you're flying to Doha. My partner needs to do visa run by the 27th Feb. If there is anyone driving can you let me know & I'll pass the details on to him please?


Hi Pollym
I have not got a car so renting one would be around 200AED. If there are 4 of us then we can chip in and share the costs.
I don't particularly want to drive but needs must. So with a bit of encouragement, we can head out on 27th. Who is in?


----------



## smolo

*Oman run*

I would be interested in the oman run this weekend


----------



## pollym

RoxiRocks said:


> Hi Pollym
> I have not got a car so renting one would be around 200AED. If there are 4 of us then we can chip in and share the costs.
> I don't particularly want to drive but needs must. So with a bit of encouragement, we can head out on 27th. Who is in?


My better half registered on this forum today (smolo), perhaps you can pm him or I can pass on his email address to you?


----------



## smolo

*Dubai Oman Run*

Hi ,
I'm new to this and looking to do a visa run in the next couple of days. How do you PM people etc to get details .


----------



## jamesgc

Hey!

Me and my partner would be very interested in joining a visa run in the next week (preferably this weekend). We don't have a car either, but would be willing to chip in for hiring a car and petrol. I can't seem to PM anyone on here, but please get in touch if anyone is doing this. 

Thanks a lot,
James


----------



## pollym

jamesgc said:


> Hey!
> 
> Me and my partner would be very interested in joining a visa run in the next week (preferably this weekend). We don't have a car either, but would be willing to chip in for hiring a car and petrol. I can't seem to PM anyone on here, but please get in touch if anyone is doing this.
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> James


Hi James,
Glad I'm not the only one not able to pm people. My partner smolo isn't able to either, is there any other way of contacting each other? I'm not in Dubai but he is.


----------



## pollym

pollym said:


> Hi James,
> Glad I'm not the only one not able to pm people. My partner smolo isn't able to either, is there any other way of contacting each other? I'm not in Dubai but he is.


Think we can't pm as we don't have 5 posts, this is my number 5 so hopefully it'll work after this!


----------



## nickyr

I'm doing a visa run on 3rd or 4th March. Am going to hire a car - anyone want to join me?


----------



## Johannag

smolo said:


> I would be interested in the oman run this weekend


I've got my own car and are about to do my second visa run this weekend. I'd love some company and new friends, sound ok?


----------



## nickyr

Johannag said:


> I've got my own car and are about to do my second visa run this weekend. I'd love some company and new friends, sound ok?


Hey, would you be okay if I joined you? Of course I will contribute towards travel costs. I'm totally flexible on days and times.

Nicky.


----------



## Seaice

Johannag said:


> I've got my own car and are about to do my second visa run this weekend. I'd love some company and new friends, sound ok?


Hey Johannag,

Could I go the on the visa run with you? of course I will pay for expenses.


----------



## Bigjimbo

Hey people. I am doing a run in the early morning on either Friday or Saturday 9th or 10th. I have a car and can accommodate perhaps 3 others?

let me know


----------



## Spen

Bigjimbo said:


> Hey people. I am doing a run in the early morning on either Friday or Saturday 9th or 10th. I have a car and can accommodate perhaps 3 others?
> 
> let me know


Hi James, I'll probably need to do a run by then, to convert my visa status.

Chew


----------



## Seaice

Bigjimbo said:


> Hey people. I am doing a run in the early morning on either Friday or Saturday 9th or 10th. I have a car and can accommodate perhaps 3 others?
> 
> let me know


Is there any more room left?


----------



## Seaice

So how does this system works? whats a PM and why is it important?


----------



## Jeff_H

Johannag said:


> I've got my own car and are about to do my second visa run this weekend. I'd love some company and new friends, sound ok?


I need to renew my visa this weekend. Do you still have room? Will split the travel costs of course. Thanks.


----------



## gregkobe

Hey guys, I need to do a visa run next week. Fairly flexible on days. Let me know if you want to link up. 

I don't have a car so will be hiring one or paying for a shuttle service that I've seen being advertised (unless anyone has had/heard of any adverse experiences of these of course)


----------



## Muzz786

Can you give more details on the shuttle service? Jus for info, or you can pm me



gregkobe said:


> Hey guys, I need to do a visa run next week. Fairly flexible on days. Let me know if you want to link up.
> 
> I don't have a car so will be hiring one or paying for a shuttle service that I've seen being advertised (unless anyone has had/heard of any adverse experiences of these of course)


----------



## gregkobe

I say shuttle, it's basically a fixed price for a cab. Generally 200-300 for the trip, split that between 2 or 3 and it's pretty cheap. Search for visa run on Dubizzle


----------



## Muzz786

Thanks!


----------



## Seaice

I am of need of a visa run from Dubai to Oman either this weekend or next. I don't have a car but I am willing to share expenses.


----------



## RoxiRocks

I am no longer a visa run virgin. Did it today and here are my tips.
If you go on a Friday then go early. I got a lift from a friend and we left Dubai at 9 and were back by 1pm, with a few stops for snaps. On the way back, I noticed long queues at the first security checkpoint from Dubai. So I guess going early was a good idea.
The fee is 50AED. So definitely worth doing the trip.
If you are going by car then do not break the speed limit as there are cameras dotted most of the way. There are a few extra cameras over the boarder. So, you are warned.
Watch the road humps. You could be going at reasonable speed and not spot the obscure sign - warning you of the hump and before you know it you have a nasty headache from the bump.
Locals will jump the queue at Oman visa office. It is annoying, I know, but what can you do?
Good luck.


----------



## Seaice

Bigjimbo said:


> Hey people. I am doing a run in the early morning on either Friday or Saturday 9th or 10th. I have a car and can accommodate perhaps 3 others?
> 
> let me know


Big Jimbo do you mind if I go on a visa run with you? I will chip in on expenses.


----------



## teuchter

I will be doing a visa run on the morning of Tuesday (6th) and will be driving my own car - have space for three passengers if anyone would like to tag along?

teuchter


----------



## Seaice

teuchter said:


> I will be doing a visa run on the morning of Tuesday (6th) and will be driving my own car - have space for three passengers if anyone would like to tag along?
> 
> teuchter


I would like to go in the visa run with you on Tuesday. How do I get in contact with you?


----------



## teuchter

Seaice said:


> I would like to go in the visa run with you on Tuesday. How do I get in contact with you?


Have sent you a PM with my number.

teuchter


----------



## Dixon76

Hi I need to do a visa run in the next 3 days..I willm share the costs can anyone help me?? my number is 0503493172 Many Thanks Nicole


----------



## RoxiRocks

*Anyone going today?*

Is anyone going for visa run today? Let me know as I have some who needs to go.


----------



## bexsy

*Visa run for April*

Hi, I'm looking at doing a visa run on Thursday 5th April. Does anyone else need to do one then as well? I'd love to be part of a car pool if one's going


----------



## angel666

i need to do a visa run this week anyone intrested message me asap


----------



## shezza321

So I may be being really dumb here.. are you saying that its legal to work on a visits visa?


----------



## Jynxgirl

No, it is illegal to be working and not on a work visa. These people hopefully are not being duped by a company to work illegally and are just here visiting friends.


----------



## Nanny Phanny

*Hope you haven't gone yet*



angel666 said:


> i need to do a visa run this week anyone intrested message me asap


Hi there.
I need to do a Visa run as my Visa expires April 2nd.
Can only really go on 1st or 2nd.
Would that work for you?


----------



## themash

when arriving on a tourist visa (UK Passport holder) and your employement visa is available does anyone know if you can do the Hatta run to re-enter on the emplotment visa? I have been advised by Tecom I need to leave by flight??


----------



## angel666

no still havent gone the 1st would work good, do you drive?


----------



## nickyr

*Visa Run around 4th April*

Hi,

I need to do a visa run around Wednesday of this wek (am flexible). Last time I went it was 300 AED total for the transport - anyone want to come with me and we can split that cost?


----------



## bexsy

*Visa run this week*

I could go late on Saturday or preferably Sunday if that isn't' too late for you?


----------



## bexsy

I could go late Saturday or preferably Sunday morning if that isn't too late for you?


----------



## nickyr

bexsy said:


> I could go late Saturday or preferably Sunday morning if that isn't too late for you?


Hey bexsy, just PMd you.


----------



## menesa

Hi, me and a friend of mine need to go on a visit run over the w'end, and would like to come along and chip in the expenses. You mentioned the 8,9 or 10th in your msg, if you could please let me know on which date u have decided on and how much you want for the expenses. My contact number is 0567512998 thanks menera


----------



## menesa

Seaice said:


> Big Jimbo do you mind if I go on a visa run with you? I will chip in on expenses.


 preferably the 10th 0567512998


----------



## raju12

*VISA Stamp*

Hi,

I plan to shift to Dubai in May on a manager's position however my employer wants me to join soon. He has suggested that i can get my visa stamped as a sales executive since it will save time because then i won't have to get my qualification documents attested.

Kindly help me understand if this will be a good option:confused2:. He says he can get the changes done in visa and labour card once i am there and have my documents attested from India.

Can the changes in visa & labour card be done later?

Thanks & Regards
Raju


----------



## sn3042

*Visa Run*



phileas said:


> Hey Evenstar and Bluburd - shame I missed you guys today! I also need to do a visa run, am planning on going this weekend (20th or 21st).
> 
> Evenstar - could you give me the number of the private driver you know?
> 
> Anyone else interested in going and splitting the bill with me?


I need to go on a visa run either tomorrow April 14th or at least by April 20th. Let me know if you are interested and we can split the driver.


----------



## sn3042

I can go the 16th in the morning. I could be the third person


----------



## sn3042

I need to go on a visa run by April 19th, 2012. Any morning is fine. Let me know if anyone else is interested and weill rent a car or something.


----------



## Mimi76

Hello,

Is anyone going this evening by any chance?

Thanks


----------



## sn3042

i used a guy with number 0551175223. Its 300dirhams divided among how many people that go. It took me only 3 hrs round trip. He is a nice guy as well.


----------



## ash_ak

a question on the visa run for people who have done it via air from doha, do you have to pay the Qatar visa on arrival fees in Doha airport. Also, is the whole process easy enough from Doha. I am not doing a visa run, but need this info because I am doing a flight miles run.


----------



## yoplu

I went to the Hatta border recently to do my visa run. A friend referred me to a company called gotoursdubai.com They picked me up in the marina and I went with a few other fellow Brits and it was a very pleasant and entertaining journey.
They helped out with explaining the visa form and how it all worked which was a blessing for me as I'd never done it before and was a bit apprehensive about what was involved. It only cost 150 dirhams as well which seems pretty good value compared to the prices mentioned in this thread so far


----------



## RoxiRocks

A friend needs to go this Friday. Anyone offering to share costs?


----------



## simpleplan1983

Hello all...

I did the Hatta visa run today with these guys Www.gotoursdubai.com and it was great . 150 AED from marina and took 4 hours . Nick who runs it was very helPful and guided us all through the process.

Ignore hiring a private driver and give these guys a call


----------



## Big Steve

Hello Expats: My first post I have a vehicle, and I go out to RAK for work, yeah still on a 30 day tourist visa. Can I reset my Visa by driving into Oman at the Wadi Bin Oman Checkpoint and driving right back in. It is only 18km from RAK.

Thanks

Big Steve from Balmer (Baltimore, Maryland we don't pronounce the T)


----------



## yoplu

Hi Steve,

Ive never heard of Wadi Bin. Do you mean Wadi Bih?

If so then unfortunately, no you cannot. Since 2008 this border crossing has been closed to everyone except UAE and Omani nationals. 

You would have to drive to Al Qir, border crossing which is closest to you because you are living in Rak.

For everyone in Dubai, the closest border crossing that provides entry and exit stamps for non-GCC nationals is the Hatta border.


----------



## Big Steve

*Thanks for the info*



yoplu said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Ive never heard of Wadi Bin. Do you mean Wadi Bih?
> 
> If so then unfortunately, no you cannot. Since 2008 this border crossing has been closed to everyone except UAE and Omani nationals.
> 
> You would have to drive to Al Qir, border crossing which is closest to you because you are living in Rak.
> 
> For everyone in Dubai, the closest border crossing that provides entry and exit stamps for non-GCC nationals is the Hatta border.


Yes I mean Wadi Bih I FAT-FINGERED it, I live in Dubai but travel to RAK Free Trade Zone daily thought about moving to RAK but there is not much there. So I could just as well drive to Hatta.

Thanks

Big Steve


----------



## Kelly0616

im looking to go to oman either sunday, monday, or tuesday next week, anyone interested in riding with me in my rental and sharing the insurance cost let me know or possibly getting a driver thanks


----------



## WomanFromUkraine

*How to join my husband (Egyptian citizen) working in Dubai on his visa (sponsorship)?*

Hello to all who can help me to find out the useful information which can help me in my situation:
I am a woman from Ukraine, my husband is a citizen of Egypt. Our marriage certificate was issued in Egypt. For the Ukrainian law I am a single woman (we do not have our marriage certificate approved by Ukrainian legislation). Now my husband works in UAE (Dubai) and has a residence visa. I need the exact fresh information about how I can get a visa on husbands sponsorship to come to Dubai and live with my husband - all the exact details and procedure for making this visa for me. Please everybody who knows the fresh 2012 year rules and details mentioned above - kindly share this information with me on this forum. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Garth Vader

Has anyone that was in the 10 day grace period done a visa run in the last few days?

The soon-to-be mother-in-law was told that they'd scrapped the grace period, and is worried she'll get a fine. I suspect she's been told a pile of old tosh but thought I'd check. Ta much


----------



## ollierussdubai

*Vis Run to oman*

Hi, I need to go on a visa run before this Thursday or Friday the Latest, Have you already been or know of anyone doing one??

Cheers

Ollie

My No 0502193799


----------



## Garth Vader

You're brave sticking your number up for the world to see 

Just got back, and I'm all done as I get my residency visa next month. No more runs for me thank Lordy.

If anyone finds this thread via Google, it was a load of old tosh... The 40 days is still going. And they only charged me 50Dhs this time, bargain!


----------



## Jynxgirl

Bunch of men with a car are going to be calling him at 10pm, saying they will take him in their 92 bmw, very lovely, nice ride, only no ac so must go night.


----------



## Garth Vader

jynxgirl said:


> bunch of men with a car are going to be calling him at 10pm, saying they will take him in their 92 bmw, very lovely, nice ride, only no ac so must go night.


:d :d


----------



## Garth Vader

Garth Vader said:


> :d :d


Poor attempt at smilies that.


----------



## Jynxgirl

Garth Vader said:


> Poor attempt at smilies that.


Try : D = 

Need the big d, buddy. Big D  All girls know that :eyebrows:


----------



## Jynxgirl

Garth Vader said:


> Business at the front, party at the back


Please, cut that into a respectable hair cut or let your hair all grow out and be shaggy all over. 

One thing I dont miss about home, is the trailer park trash with the mullets.....


----------



## Garth Vader

Jynxgirl said:


> Try : D =
> 
> Need the big d, buddy. Big D  All girls know that :eyebrows:


I'm quite partial to big Ds myself... 

Also, just to be clear, I don't sport a mullet!


----------



## Garth Vader

Tadaa!


----------



## ollierussdubai

Hi, I really need to go for a visa run tomorrow or Thursday the latest could someone help me out with someone going so i can share costs or the best way i can do one least cost effective.

Cheers.


----------



## gregkobe

Need to do a visa run some time before the 14th. Anyone else?

Will just be paying for one of the shuttle/taxi things. A bloke I went with last time.


----------



## micro88

Hi guys, just wondering how many times you can do the visa run?

I know you can get a 90day visitors visa and this cant be renewed, but if you go to Oman does this mean you can get another 30 days.
Sorry about the really stupid question.


----------



## GlobalCitizenBR

Hi there,

Does anybody know how long the visa process takes?

Would I get the visa before or after I move to UAE?

Thanks!


----------



## khokharz

Planning for an early morning visa run to Hatta Sat, June 9th. Im driving... anyone else going might wanna join?


----------



## Blank

*Visa Run to Oman*

I know this has been asked a hundred times before but I really cannot a find a good answer.

What is the best and cheapest way for going on a visa run? Can I take a bus and if so from where and how can I book? 

I have to go this weekend so its really important.

I appreciate any help.

Thanks.


----------



## rsinner

Blank said:


> I know this has been asked a hundred times before but I really cannot a find a good answer.
> 
> What is the best and cheapest way for going on a visa run? Can I take a bus and if so from where and how can I book?
> 
> I have to go this weekend so its really important.
> 
> I appreciate any help.
> 
> Thanks.


Look at the Dubai forum


----------



## Blank

Never mind. Found someone that does weekly runs for cheap.

Thanks.


----------



## PVA

*visa run from Bur Dubai this week*

Is anyone interested in sharing the cost of a visa run with me from Bur Dubai to Hatta (Oman Border) on Wed 20th June - I know a driver for 300dhs so just to split it between number of passengers.

Please let me know asap.

many thanks




phileas said:


> Hey Evenstar and Bluburd - shame I missed you guys today! I also need to do a visa run, am planning on going this weekend (20th or 21st).
> 
> Evenstar - could you give me the number of the private driver you know?
> 
> Anyone else interested in going and splitting the bill with me?


----------



## PVA

*hatta visa run*



khokharz said:


> Planning for an early morning visa run to Hatta Sat, June 9th. Im driving... anyone else going might wanna join?


do you know anyone doing a visa run on tues 19th or wed 20th June ?


----------



## PVA

ollierussdubai said:


> Hi, I need to go on a visa run before this Thursday or Friday the Latest, Have you already been or know of anyone doing one??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ollie
> 
> My No 0502193799


I need to do a Dubai-Hatta visa run tues 19th or wed 20th June - who did you use or would recommend - any suggestions and costs appreciated..........


----------



## jenny28

try to use fly dubai.u can either via online or go to terminal and ask.its cheap and easy.hope this helps


----------



## Blank

I know a very nice Indian driver who does visa runs on weekends for 200aed a head. If anyone needs his info, let me know.

He drives a spacious Toyota, the minivan type, very spacious and AC works fine. He usually does runs on the weekends and there are at least 1 or 2 other people that come along.


----------



## Fozie

Story people 
I'm doing a visa run Thursday hopefully around 9 or 10 in the morning 
I will be driving down with my mate so have to 2 spare seats in the back, if anyone is interested in joining let me know !!


----------



## eire11

Im interested in doing one today or tomorro if you haven't already left. 



PVA said:


> Is anyone interested in sharing the cost of a visa run with me from Bur Dubai to Hatta (Oman Border) on Wed 20th June - I know a driver for 300dhs so just to split it between number of passengers.
> 
> Please let me know asap.
> 
> many thanks


----------



## eire11

Im interested if you have space ?


----------



## PVA

eire11 said:


> Im interested in doing one today or tomorro if you haven't already left.


Just picked up your email - finally I did it yesterday, sorry, and the guy that I used was excellent - reliable, on time pickup and drop off at my front door in Bur Dubai, good price and doing the run to Hatta (or anywhere else for that matter) 2 or 3 times a week when he has 2/3 people together - expect to pay circa 200dhs each for the return trip but money very well spent - even for the ladies there were 2 with me and the driver was most respectful to them. The car was new, spotless and comfortable with full aircon and he also helped to explain the visa run process as it was my 1st time. 

His name is Hamza and his telephone number is 055 9130712 & 055 1175223 if this helps you or anyone else on the forum (his email is [email protected] - I will definately use him again next time and if you use him tell hime hi from Mr Paul.


----------



## Newtodubai1

phileas said:


> Hey Evenstar and Bluburd - shame I missed you guys today! I also need to do a visa run, am planning on going this weekend (20th or 21st).
> 
> Evenstar - could you give me the number of the private driver you know?
> 
> Anyone else interested in going and splitting the bill with me?


Ohhh I saw this too late! I just booked to go with "Go Tours" its only 150


----------



## Peterf

*Visa run tomorrow (Sunday) morning*

Sorry for the short notice, my wife's residence form only arrived today. I am driving her via Hatta/Oman tomorrow to get re-entry stamp - leaving around 8AM (ok - maybe 9 ), from Marina area. Have 8 seater car, and only 2 of us going. Any established members welcome to join us for the ride - and company - no charge.


----------



## Houstonian

I'll be taking my parents for a visa run next week, since I've a resident visa should I be also following the same process as theirs? Like having entry/exit stamps and pay fee at the border


----------



## Ducati2010

I'm doing a visa run for a friend , 3 spare seats in the back, if anyone is interested in joining let me know !!


----------



## t100uk

*???*

Ok I haven't been to Dubai yet, but I'm curious what is a visa run???

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## m1key

Big Steve said:


> Hello Expats: My first post I have a vehicle, and I go out to RAK for work, yeah still on a 30 day tourist visa. Can I reset my Visa by driving into Oman at the Wadi Bin Oman Checkpoint and driving right back in. It is only 18km from RAK.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Big Steve from Balmer (Baltimore, Maryland we don't pronounce the T)


Just to update on this...

You can do a visa run north of RAK at the Oman border - see map

I did a visa run there yesterday. It cost 35AED at the UAE exit point and 50AED for the Oman entry (they accept Dirhams). There is a cash machine just by the entrance to where you get your UAE exit stamp.

When you get there just park up and go into the side door next to the drive through cabins for GCC Nationals. Once you have your exit stamp, you can either walk over the border (2 minute walk) or drive over (don't forget your insurance docs). With your exit stamp you'll be handed a pink bit of card. Hand this to the uniformed man in the cabin on the left as you walk out the door. 

When you walk over to the Oman side the cabin you want is on the right side just past the cabin for GCC Nationals. It is out of view due to it being set back a little from the road, so just go past. The cabin sign just says "passports" above the door.

Go in the cabin and tell the lady at the window on the left you want to go straight back to UAE. She'll hand you a form to complete. Fill it in and hand it back with passport and 50AED. It was empty when I went, but remember to take a pen so you don't have to share and wait!

Once you have your passport back with stamps just walk back to the UAE border. Go to the right side of the UAE building (left is exit and you came from this side earlier). The entrance is just past the car insurance office. Once stamped in to the UAE go back out the door you just entered through and walk to your left. After 50 yards or so you'll come to more cabins and a man. You'll have been given a pink bit of card. Just hand it to a man in uniform. 

That's it, you're done. From the Ranches, there and back it was 4 hours. It is a fairly quiet border and very laid back and friendly.


----------



## m1key

t100uk said:


> Ok I haven't been to Dubai yet, but I'm curious what is a visa run???
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


It is for people on a visit visa that runs out after 30 days. If you are one of the lucky nationalities that can get a visa on arrival, you can drive to the Oman border and get a UAE exit stamp. Enter Oman, then turn straight round and re-enter UAE and get a new 30 day visit visa stamped in your passport.

Often you need to do this when you have delays in getting your residence visa...usually due to a rule change or whim of the day at the government office, and you then have to go off and get more paperwork attested or similar.

It is frustrating....welcome to Dubai!


----------



## darragh102

Ducati2010 when you going? Id be interested in a seat if possible.

Thanks


----------



## darragh102

Anyone doing a visa run at any stage this week with a spare spot please


----------



## pradsniki04

We plan to visit Dubai for the upcoming Eid holidays. We stay in Oman and plan to take the bus to reach Dubai. Can someone tell us the process of getting into Dubai and suggest a reasonable place for me and my family to stay. (2+1) for 2 days. We want to see Dubai, no shpping as such..thanks


----------



## menschkismet

Hi I hope someone could help me. I am 6mos employed and is planning to leave my company not finishing my 2year contract. I have signed a 3mos probitionary written contract but not for the 2years. But anyways, I already got my labour card registered under this company. I am going to tranfer to a new company which is not free zone but is willing to pay to lift the ban.. My quetion is,, if they are going to pay for the ban do I still need a NOC from my previous company?and do I have to pay all the expenses of my visa?
*4. Do not use this thread to do business. Private drivers or individuals offering visa runs and people touting for business in general will get an immediate ban from the forum as per the forum rules.*

5. Only regular forum members are allowed to post here (those with 5 USEFUL posts or more).[/QUOTE]


----------



## menschkismet

Hi I hope someone could help me. I am 6mos employed here in Dubai and is planning to leave my company not finishing my 2year contract. I have signed a 3mos probitionary written contract but not for the 2years. But anyways, I already got my labour card registered under this company. I am going to tranfer to a new company which is not free zone but is willing to pay to lift the ban.. My quetion is,, if they are going to pay for the ban do I still need a NOC from my previous company?and do I have to pay all the expenses of my visa?


----------



## TigerMiss

*Is he still doing runs?*



Blank said:


> I know a very nice Indian driver who does visa runs on weekends for 200aed a head. If anyone needs his info, let me know.
> 
> He drives a spacious Toyota, the minivan type, very spacious and AC works fine. He usually does runs on the weekends and there are at least 1 or 2 other people that come along.


I need to make a visa run on Saturday from Sharjah. Is hs still doing the runs? I would appreciate more information.

Thanks
Tiger Miss


----------



## s44eem

*Visa Run - Thursday*

Hi

Plan to do a visa run this Thursday.
Its just me in a ford explorer so have space for a few more people.
No charge although you are welcome to chip in for petrol


----------



## menschkismet

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi I hope someone could help me. I am 6mos employed here in Dubai and is planning to leave my company not finishing my 2year contract. I have signed a 3mos probitionary written contract but not for the 2years. But anyways, I already got my labour card registered under this company. I am going to tranfer to a new company which is not free zone but is willing to pay to lift the ban.. My quetion is,, if they are going to pay for the ban do I still need a NOC from my previous company?and do I have to pay all the expenses of my visa?


----------



## youss64

Hi all

i m french and looking for a visa run on thursday or friday saturday

i can share costs

i know someone that can drive there but he charges 500 aed return

that can be splitted too 

contact me in pm if interested!

Y


----------



## youss64

s44eem said:


> Hi
> 
> Plan to do a visa run this Thursday.
> Its just me in a ford explorer so have space for a few more people.
> No charge although you are welcome to chip in for petrol


hey i can be in if you want to leave somewhere after 1.30pm 

i pay for expenses

let me know

Y


----------



## momo86

Blank said:


> I know a very nice Indian driver who does visa runs on weekends for 200aed a head. If anyone needs his info, let me know.
> 
> He drives a spacious Toyota, the minivan type, very spacious and AC works fine. He usually does runs on the weekends and there are at least 1 or 2 other people that come along.


I'm interested in his info, I'm new to these forums so I don't know how this works, is there a way you could message me this info?


----------



## jay_jay

*IT Consulting business.*

Hi,

I'm in Canada where I used to be incorporated and then work as a contractor with several clients and bill them hourly (or what ever the term is), I find this type of work very independent and helps. This is basically corp to corp contracting.

Could similar thing be done in Dubai (assuming I apply for investor visa in Jabel Ali Freezone or any other economical freezone, get my company registered, get my visa and for my spouse then work).

I am basically into providing database management for large corporates and banks with about 15 years of experience, hold a Master degree in Computers with most of the work experience from USA / Canada and little experience in Saudi Arabia (2 years)..

Ever heard anyone doing such business.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bnanny

*renting cars*

how much does renting a car for a day typically cost?


----------



## Alu

youss64 said:


> Hi all
> 
> i m french and looking for a visa run on thursday or friday saturday
> 
> i can share costs
> 
> i know someone that can drive there but he charges 500 aed return
> 
> that can be splitted too
> 
> contact me in pm if interested!
> 
> Y


Hi I'll be interested too! Plus I have a friend who would like to come along too!

Get back to me ASAP but Friday would be the best day roads will be quiet.

Thanks


----------



## shezza321

*Visa run*



phileas said:


> Hey Evenstar and Bluburd - shame I missed you guys today! I also need to do a visa run, am planning on going this weekend (20th or 21st).
> 
> Evenstar - could you give me the number of the private driver you know?
> 
> Anyone else interested in going and splitting the bill with me?


Hi Phileas- I'm a newbie to Dubai and would be interested in doing the run with you, do you know how much? The 20th would be good for me.


----------



## shezza321

Alu said:


> Hi I'll be interested too! Plus I have a friend who would like to come along too!
> 
> Get back to me ASAP but Friday would be the best day roads will be quiet.
> 
> Thanks


If there is still space I am available?


----------



## PVA

shezza321 said:


> If there is still space I am available?


Guys I have done the Hatta Visa Run already and have to do it again on Thursday 26th July. I have a trusted driver lined up who I have used before and I know that he has 3 other spaces in the car if anyone wants to join us at 200 aed per person.

If so contact Hamza (the driver) directly asap on 0551175223 he is a really nice guy. He does runs every week.

Also another very good option is Gotours Dubai who are doing a run on Friday 27th (see earlier expat forum posts on this thread about both people).

Hope this helps some of you out there.

Have a good day.


----------



## mamadubai

*Security check for visa*

I would like to know what could be done if ones security check to get labour visa in Dubai is rejected would hiring a lawyer help? No criminal record what so ever and will be working in Dubai for the first time. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Outlaw

I was given a job offer to work in Dubai and my visa shall be issued in JLT free zone. My wife is moving to Dubai with me without getting a job. But I don't know whether she will be able to work in JLT free zone and/or the rest of Dubai if her visa shall be issued based on my JLT visa (assume it is called husband's visa). Can anyone help me please.


----------



## rsinner

Outlaw said:


> I was given a job offer to work in Dubai and my visa shall be issued in JLT free zone. My wife is moving to Dubai with me without getting a job. But I don't know whether she will be able to work in JLT free zone and/or the rest of Dubai if her visa shall be issued based on my JLT visa (assume it is called husband's visa). Can anyone help me please.


Yes, she can. the Freezone visa is like a normal resident visa.


----------



## nickyr

*Doing a visa run this week*

Hi all,

Am doing yet another visa run this week at some point and looking for people to join and split costs. Have found a guy who will do it for 150 AED each, maybe we can negotiate less if there's more of us. Am flexible on days up to Saturday, let me know if you're interested with the days you can make it.


----------



## kuthaman

I just have a general question if anyone can answer:

I’ve renewed my visit visa once already at the Dubai immigration office but am now thinking about doing the Hatta-Oman visa run. 

However, i’ve heard some people have had issues during the Hatta-Oman visa renewal if they already renewed the visa once before at the Dubai immigration office.

Could any fill me in on any potential problems I might have/that people have already had?


----------



## Jynxgirl

Do you have a different passport then the pakistani one? Only certain countries are allowed the visa on arrivals.


----------



## kuthaman

Sorry should have mentioned, I have a US passport, and that's what my visit visa's been stamped on (technically it's on my UAE e-gate card)


----------



## yoplu

kuthaman said:


> I just have a general question if anyone can answer:
> 
> I’ve renewed my visit visa once already at the Dubai immigration office but am now thinking about doing the Hatta-Oman visa run.
> 
> However, i’ve heard some people have had issues during the Hatta-Oman visa renewal if they already renewed the visa once before at the Dubai immigration office.
> 
> Could any fill me in on any potential problems I might have/that people have already had?


I think if you have heard of people having issues doing visa runs after an immigration extension it may be because they assumed that there was a grace period where they would not get fined but infact there is not. 

Go Tours Dubai do the visa runs to oman every week so they might know a little better. Visa Runs by Go Tours Dubai

I know that getting your visa extended at immigration can only be done once, whereas there is no limit to how many times you can renew your visa by way of a visa run.


----------



## kuthaman

yoplu said:


> I think if you have heard of people having issues doing visa runs after an immigration extension it may be because they assumed that there was a grace period where they would not get fined but infact there is not.
> 
> Go Tours Dubai do the visa runs to oman every week so they might know a little better.
> 
> I know that getting your visa extended at immigration can only be done once, whereas there is no limit to how many times you can renew your visa by way of a visa run.


Thanks! That's actually really helpful, i'll get in touch with GoTours and see what they say.


----------



## bquadre

*I need dubai residence visa runs*

CAn any one help me with dubai residence visa runs


----------



## yoplu

I stand to be corrected but i expect as the poster is Nigerian it may relate more to nationality and doing a visa run rather than transport taking him to oman and back.

Nigerian passport holders are not elligible for visa runs. Some tourist companies help with obtaining visas for foreign nationals


----------



## Lauren1989

I am a UK passport holder and have a quick question about visas.

I will be interning in Dubai for 3 months and due to the lack of payment etc I figured I can enter on a tourist visa, extend it then do one visa run whilst in Dubai. 

Will this be ok? If I book my flights three months apart will immigration be ok when I enter the country?

Many thanks,

Lauren


----------



## yoplu

What youre saying is generally fine. 

I would just add though, that if immigration asked you about your flights though you could explain to them that you are leaving the country in between the 3 month period.

Theres no point extending the visa. I think it costs 600-800AED, plus finding the place and queuing time and can only be done once. 
You'd be better off just doing 2 visa runs and you'll see some beautiful scenery like nowhere else in Europe as part of the journey


----------



## Lauren1989

yay perfect - I figured I would just say I'm on a year out after graduating - thanks for your advice


----------



## Guest

hey everyone I have booked a one way flight to Dubai as my plan is to get a job and work visa BUT if my 30day visit visa is up before that PLEASE explain to me how I do a visa run? and will I be asked why I only did one way flight


----------



## zerma62

trilogygirls said:


> hey everyone I have booked a one way flight to Dubai as my plan is to get a job and work visa BUT if my 30day visit visa is up before that PLEASE explain to me how I do a visa run? and will I be asked why I only did one way flight


Please be aware you might have problem to leave your country if you have only a one way ticket to dubai and no residence visa. Your airline may question you and even offload you at check-in.


----------



## Guest

what???? why???? what if i was going on holiday? thats insane


----------



## zerma62

That is regulation of many country...
That is even written in most places...2 conditions : have a return ticket and a passport which is valid for a minimum of 6 months.
You know, there is most chance u will get in. But if you face someone zealous at the check-in he won't let you in because airlines can get fined for that.
Also the immigration at UAE may cause you trouble.
I know it from the inside...


----------



## zerma62

I am doing a visa run tomorrow mid-day (I need to be back before 5pm) with my own car if someone want to join.
I have a coupe car so I don't think i will take more than one passenger.
Fees will be 75 dhs just to share the petrol i am not looking for profit but just for company for a chat along the road.
So if you speak english or french and you smell good let me know!


----------



## Guest

really??? will i ring my airline and ask them about it???


----------



## zerma62

Repeat...im going for a visa run around 2pm if someone want to join...


----------



## PaoloDubai

*Visa Run A-Z*

Hi All,

I have a resident visa but my girlfriend doesn’t. She only has a few days left on her 30 day holiday visa so I need to bring her on a visa run.

Has anyone posted an A-Z step by step process on a visa run from Dubai to Oman? I have no idea where to start etc? :confused2:

Including the do’s and dont’s + What to bring + tips from experience

Any help would be much appreciated! 

Cheers


----------



## PaoloDubai

*Help*

Can ANYONE help with this?? :confused2:

I have to do this run this weekend. 

Also, is there any time or day restrictions on crossing the border and re entering?! :confused2::confused2:

Thanks 



PaoloDubai said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a resident visa but my girlfriend doesn’t. She only has a few days left on her 30 day holiday visa so I need to bring her on a visa run.
> 
> Has anyone posted an A-Z step by step process on a visa run from Dubai to Oman? I have no idea where to start etc? :confused2:
> 
> Including the do’s and dont’s + What to bring + tips from experience
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Welsh_lady

PaoloDubai said:


> Can ANYONE help with this?? :confused2:
> 
> I have to do this run this weekend.
> 
> Also, is there any time or day restrictions on crossing the border and re entering?! :confused2::confused2:
> 
> Thanks


I think there is a step by step guide on this thread - just go back a few pages. 

If you want an organised visa run with someone to walk you through the process for the first time google 'go tours Dubai' I think they cost about 150AED per run, not used them myself but i know many that have.


----------



## Guest

Hey just got a reply from the embassy ~ finally and I have to book onward flights before thursday so the cheapest are to oman so gona book them and then just not use them???

Has anyone used go tours.. think we will use this for our first visa run?


----------



## Guest

Hey just got a reply from the embassy ~ finally and I have to book onward flights before thursday so the cheapest are to oman so gona book them and then just not use them???

Has anyone used go tours.. think we will use this for our first visa run?


----------



## Lauren1989

trilogygirls said:


> Hey just got a reply from the embassy ~ finally and I have to book onward flights before thursday so the cheapest are to oman so gona book them and then just not use them???
> 
> Has anyone used go tours.. think we will use this for our first visa run?


Can you let me know how Go tours turns out - am thinking about using them myself  xxx


----------



## petrolhead

Anybody wishing to do a visa run within next couple of days and share costs? My son's regular driver has quit doing them now so he's left without his usual transport


----------



## RosalynGarrett

My visit visa runs out in a few days and my boyfriend has a resident visa already, and am weighing up returning to the UK - where it will be harder to find a job rather than being here, or doing a visa run until I get some permanent work in the UAE

But need some advice! Is it easy/worth doing? or should I just get on that return flight home? 

I havent got many days left!

Help me, newbie in Dubai


----------



## cphcph9

*fgf*



Lauren1989 said:


> Can you let me know how Go tours turns out - am thinking about using them myself  xxx



I think there is a step by step guide on this thread - just go back a few pages. 

If you want an organised visa run with someone I know a privater his doing visa run weekly twice his cont:0551341560


----------



## stewd

*Visa run for UK passport holder*

Hello All!

Hoping for some advice, please. Had expected more info here on this topic but unable to find.

I extended my tourist visa and am coming up to the end of the total 70 days permitted, and have to do my first visa run to Oman. Can anyone recommend any drivers who they may have done this with? Anything I need to be aware of when doing this run? Should I just hire a car and do it myself? General guidelines and driver contact names warmly appreciated.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## webmongaz

There's an entire sticky on this, look harder.


----------



## streetspirit

Yes there's a stickie, but, if like me, you use anything other than a computer to view the forum sometimes it's not easy to find. My phone seems to think you need a degree sometimes to manoeuvre round this forum! 

You can find the stickie about visa runs here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/99977-visa-run-thread.html


----------



## webmongaz

Just use these guys Visa Runs by Go Tours Dubai simple


----------



## stewd

Excellent. Thanks, both.


----------



## nite

Lauren1989 said:


> Can you let me know how Go tours turns out - am thinking about using them myself  xxx


I've used Go Tours 3 times. Surprisingly fun, always smooth and always meet cool people. 

They get the job done in 3.5 hours round trip usually. Ask for Nick and tell him Dom sent you, maybe I'll get a discount! :clap2:


----------



## Lauren1989

Oooooh thanks will do - sounds perfect  xxx


----------



## Macroen

Due to Ejari I had to cancel the employment visa of my nanny and sent her of to Kish on a visa run. Now she has a tourist visa and I finally got all the paperwork in place to sponsor her again. I have to change her status from tourist to entry permit and this can be done with a "in country" application and a visa run to Oman (correct me if I am wrong). 

Now I have heard the UAE has placed restrictions on Philippina's crossing the UAE - Oman border. Does anybody know more of this? Thanks in advance. <MaC>


----------



## Ray Hewitt

*Visa run Thursday*

I am doing a visa run thursday does anyone know the procedure ?
I am driving by the way


----------



## m1key

Ray Hewitt said:


> I am doing a visa run thursday does anyone know the procedure ?
> I am driving by the way



Complete with pictures! Should cost 50AED at the Oman side, tell them you are heading straight back to UAE. You'll fill in a short form, take a pen with you.


----------



## Ray Hewitt

Thanks really appreciate that


----------



## Karl2803

On the Hatta road you go through loads of check points that can't help you. You'll know when you get to the proper border. We got exit stamps there, not sure if you need that bit.

You then have to drive on another 10km or so to the Oman border, again it's obvious when you are there. You cause lots of confusion when you ask to enter and exit, it costs AED50 per visa.

You then go back to the UAE border to get re-entry stamps. 

On the way back stop at the Hatta Fort Hotel for refreshment, entrance on the round-a-bout.


----------



## Mimi76

*visa run21st*



shezza321 said:


> Hi Phileas- I'm a newbie to Dubai and would be interested in doing the run with you, do you know how much? The 20th would be good for me.


Hi there,

I'm going this weekend , Saturday the 21st, if you are interested join me. A very nice driver with big Toyota Prado driving me and the petrol cost is 50AED per person.

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Mimi76

Hi everyone,

I'm going to Hatta this weekend, on Saturday the 21st. A very nice driver with a big clean Toyota Prado is taking me. He knows the way very well. The cost is 50 aed per person. We can take 2 people.
Let me know if anyone needs a lift.


----------



## readmetwice

Seems I missed Senata76 s offer for today. Need to go before this upcoming Tuesday, please let me know if anyone is going. Happy to share in costs, I don't have a vehicle but I drive. Thanks all!


----------



## Guest

going next friday with go tours! kinda nervous!!!!


----------



## Brhillsdon

What i need help with, i am on a tourist visa that expires Oct 28. My current fiance is is going to omen for a month to re do her visa. I am aloud to go to Omen to see her on my current visa and still be able to come back to Dubai.
Thanks


----------



## Brhillsdon

What i need help with, i am on a tourist visa that expires Oct 28. My current fiance is is going to omen for a month to re do her visa. I am aloud to go to Omen to see her on my current visa and still be able to come back to Dubai.
Thanks


----------



## Carla_PT

*Visa run using public transport*

Hi everyone, 

If you miss out on sharing a car with someone, are really strapped for cash, have a bit of time on your hands, can't drive or just fancy something different, try the RTA bus service. 

The E16 bus from The Gold Souk Bus Station is a bit slow but takes the same route with the same lovely scenery and costs a mere dhs10! It takes around two hours and you can easily catch a taxi across the border with a friendly driver who will wait and drive you back to the bus station for approximately dhs100 (depending on how long you need to queue). 

With the cost of the dhs50 visa, the entire visa run is pretty cheap and surprisingly comfortable. If you feel like company, all the better as you can split the cost of the cab.


----------



## allenf

Hey Everyone,

I recently finished up two interviews with a multinational company in real estate investment management field. One of the interviews was over the phone; the other was in person meeting with an executive based here in Canada. They did state they would review my work, and the executive I met in person would give them feedback. I was wondering how long does it take to receive an offer from multinational companies based in UAE? Usually the process in North America is a lot quicker I would generally know if I got the job in 1-2weeks. Thank you for your feedback


----------



## bootsy

*visit visa expires 6th oct*



trilogygirls said:


> going next friday with go tours! kinda nervous!!!!


hi how much is this go tours trip? i just recieved my employment visa paper copy and apparently i need to go to the border and get it stamped into my passport? i have no idea what i need to do , all i have been told is i need to take it to the border and exit the uae. when i re-enter i use the new visa and it gets stamped in. i have no idea about how i would get to the border as i have no one who can drive me and i cannot find anything online in the way of public transport. any help will be greatly appreciated.
:confused2:


----------



## cphcph9

*visa run*



bootsy said:


> hi how much is this go tours trip? i just recieved my employment visa paper copy and apparently i need to go to the border and get it stamped into my passport? i have no idea what i need to do , all i have been told is i need to take it to the border and exit the uae. when i re-enter i use the new visa and it gets stamped in. i have no idea about how i would get to the border as i have no one who can drive me and i cannot find anything online in the way of public transport. any help will be greatly appreciated.
> :confused2:


hi, thi is private driver doing visa run to oman border mor details pls call 0551341560


----------



## AKQJ10Please

Hello all, needing to do a border run from Sharjah or Dubai to Hatta to renew my tourist visa while my work visa is still in bureaucratic purgatory, preferably either today or tomorrow. I've done this same route 3 times before but I don't drive here. If anyone is going either by themselves or with a driver, feel free to send a message my way and of course I'll gladly share in the cost.

Alternatively, I've read there's a bus from Sharjah to Oman, but can't find much information about it (just one link with a maybe-outdated schedule). Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## bootsy

AKQJ10Please said:


> Hello all, needing to do a border run from Sharjah or Dubai to Hatta to renew my tourist visa while my work visa is still in bureaucratic purgatory, preferably either today or tomorrow. I've done this same route 3 times before but I don't drive here. If anyone is going either by themselves or with a driver, feel free to send a message my way and of course I'll gladly share in the cost.
> 
> Alternatively, I've read there's a bus from Sharjah to Oman, but can't find much information about it (just one link with a maybe-outdated schedule). Has anyone ever done this?


Hi I also need to go on a visa run today if possible, I have no idea how to do this as I have no transport lol so if you find anything can you let me know please, I live in ajman. Thanks x


----------



## popeye87

Hello people,

I need to do my first VISA run towards the end of this week. Anybody making the journey and want some company (plus split costs on petrol) let me know. I am based in Dubai, Jumeira 1 so pretty central. Would appreciate going with someone who has already done the run and can show me the ropes or if its another newbie at least we can look like lost tourists together!!!

Oh and I promise I am not a serial killer or weirdo... Lets be honest thats always a bonus!!!


----------



## popeye87

Let me know what you do in the StewD as I am in same boat, need to do my run by end of the week and its all new to me. Also a brit expat trying to organise with partner to drive there but now tempted by the GO tours just posted.


----------



## cphcph9

bootsy said:


> Hi I also need to go on a visa run today if possible, I have no idea how to do this as I have no transport lol so if you find anything can you let me know please, I live in ajman. Thanks x


hi,there is private driver doing visa run if u interested pls update me


----------



## bootsy

cphcph9 said:


> hi,there is private driver doing visa run if u interested pls update me


lol i have no idea how you "update" someone but i am very interested.
please can you give me more details such as cost, if the driver can pick up from ajman and what days and times driver is available thanks


----------



## JillianJoy

*Visa Run to Oman this Thursday 10/11/2012*

Hi Friends!

I need to do my first Visa run to Oman this Thursday October 11, 2012. I have to do this the cheapest way humanly possible.  Is anyone else making a run this day, and do you have a car? Or is there a bus that goes there? Any guidance will be so gratefully received!

Many thanks! 

Jillian


----------



## JillianJoy

*Need to do Visa run this Thursday, October 11, 2012*

Hi Friends!

I need to do my first Visa run this Thursday, October 11, 2012. Does anyone else happen to be going? Can I join you in your car? Do you have a car I can borrow for half a day? can you please advise me on the cheapest way to get to Oman and back? 

Many thanks for your guidance!!!

Jillian


----------



## Eamon

Need to do Visa run 18th / !9th...are they open those days, and which is easiest location to do it in from Dubai...thanks

Ooo, what do I need to bring?


----------



## webmongaz

Guys just use these people, so much easier and no I don't work for them... Visa Runs by Go Tours Dubai


----------



## Eamon

How long does the drive take from Dubai to Oman to do Visa run


----------



## Guest

i went by bus with that go tours company and the whole thing took just over 4 hours


----------



## Guest

go tours is 150aed if booked online n 200 if on the day and the visa for oamn is 50aed... anyone with a car going soon??????


----------



## aydinz

Yeah, the whole process will take somewhere less than 5 hours.


----------



## teuchter

trilogygirls said:


> go tours is 150aed if booked online n 200 if on the day and the visa for oamn is 50aed... anyone with a car going soon??????


I'll be doing the run on Wednesday - driving my own car, so have space for up to three others.

teuchter


----------



## ollie1

Hello,

What time on Wednesday will you be going? Will you have room for two and share the costs?


----------



## ollie1

Hi Sorry i am a British Expat, i need to try and find out how i change the Country i am from.


----------



## teuchter

ollie1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What time on Wednesday will you be going? Will you have room for two and share the costs?


Sure will have room for two.

I usually leave around 10.00am and that gets me back by around 2.00pm. Having said that, I'm not working at the moment so am completely flexible on timings.

teuchter


----------



## ollie1

Hi,

Oh OK i'm not sure what to do because the two of us can't finish work until 5.30 so it will have to be an evening one straight from work, so i was hoping you was in the same boat, but i don't want to keep you waiting and mess you about.

Did you say you have your Car? What Area do you live in?


----------



## teuchter

ollie1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Oh OK i'm not sure what to do because the two of us can't finish work until 5.30 so it will have to be an evening one straight from work, so i was hoping you was in the same boat, but i don't want to keep you waiting and mess you about.
> 
> Did you say you have your Car? What Area do you live in?


I guess I could do an evening trip. Yes, I have my own car and live in TECOM.

teuchter


----------



## Rooob

Hi Techter, not sure if you have a full car or not yet. I could do with doing a visa run Wednesday afternoon / evening. Do you still have space? 
If yes could you pm me and I'll give you a call to arrange.


----------



## teuchter

Rooob said:


> Hi Techter, not sure if you have a full car or not yet. I could do with doing a visa run Wednesday afternoon / evening. Do you still have space?
> If yes could you pm me and I'll give you a call to arrange.


Something has come up tomorrow afternoon, which requires me sticking to my original planned departure time of 10.00am. Let me know if this works for you.

teuchter


----------



## Rooob

Hi Teuchter, thanks for replying. I've got an interview in the morning, so won't be able to make 10. Thanks anyway.


----------



## ollie1

Hi,

Is it still OK to bring two of us tomorrow? Is an Evening run still OK? aparantly it's quicker because their is less traffic.


----------



## ollie1

Rooob said:


> Hi Teuchter, thanks for replying. I've got an interview in the morning, so won't be able to make 10. Thanks anyway.



Hi,

There are two of us needing to do a visa run tomorrow after 5.30PM if you know anyone with a Car.


----------



## ollie1

Hi,

I have been told i can go anytime now, so if the two spaces are OK tomorrow which ever time is good for you.


----------



## ollie1

teuchter said:


> Something has come up tomorrow afternoon, which requires me sticking to my original planned departure time of 10.00am. Let me know if this works for you.
> 
> teuchter



Is it still OK for two of us to come at 10AM tomorrow with you? We can share the costs, I live in Dubai marina but i can meet you in Tecom.


----------



## teuchter

ollie1 said:


> Is it still OK for two of us to come at 10AM tomorrow with you? We can share the costs, I live in Dubai marina but i can meet you in Tecom.


Sure: will PM you my number.

teuchter


----------



## ollie1

Ok Brill still 10am? where shall we meet you? yeah if you can send me a contact.


----------



## popeye87

Just to let you all know that I used 'Go tours' for my visa run to Oman. Was a really good service and relatively cheap 250dhms total including entry fees to oman. Would have been cheaper if I booked online too!! (200dhms total)

Good atmosphere within the 7/8 seater people carrier and quite a bit of banter. Felt reassured doing my first run as they guide you through the whole process which otherwise would have been a nightmare doing it on my own, the stop posts are in quite sporadic places! 

Check them out just google 'go tours dubai'

Oh and took 4 - 4.5 hours in total!


----------



## nadem

hi everyone
i will be driving to hatta for “visa run” by the 1st of nov, 2012 , if there is any one interested to join me at this trip feel free to contact me


----------



## DubaiLaughing

I remember doing this and thinking I must have gone too far. Asking people if I was in Oman yet and them telling me yes and it was still UAE.


----------



## Guest

I need to do a visa run before sunday 28th if anyone wants to try organise something together?


----------



## sofsof00

anyone know how to run a name check for my visa>?


----------



## akamp

*Visa run*

Hi! 
Is anyone planning to do a visa run (Dubai-Oman) this Wednesday (or any other time this week) - and would be able to take an extra passenger? 
Thank you!


----------



## B17ALV

Hi All,

Just to let you guys know I am driving to Oman at 17:00 today. 
I have 4 seats available in my car for those who would like to join me. Setting off from JBR near the Jewels Apartments. 

I am driving with 2 of my work colleagues all from the UK and males.

I would be taking compensation for the trip too.

Please PM me for details ASAP!


----------



## deevineb

trilogygirls said:


> I need to do a visa run before sunday 28th if anyone wants to try organise something together?


Hi, I need to go on the visa run before the end of this week also, have you managed to organise something?


----------



## kdougall

*visa run*

Hi everyone,

I need to do a Visa Run by the 29th Oct. Is anybody going 24th / 25th / 27th / 28th?

Thanks


----------



## deevineb

kdougall said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need to do a Visa Run by the 29th Oct. Is anybody going 24th / 25th / 27th / 28th?
> 
> Thanks


Hi, I've arranged with a driver to go tomorrow morning if you want to join us.


----------



## Drisco55

*Visa run*

Hi there. Is there still a space in your car for the visa run tomorrow? I really need to get it done and tomorrow is the last day I can. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Karoliina

Hello, I would need to do the run on Monday if anyone is going? Please let me know! Otherwise I need to take the bus... Thanks


----------



## kdougall

deevineb said:


> Hi, I've arranged with a driver to go tomorrow morning if you want to join us.


Hi. Thanks for responding. What time and how much? I spoken to a driver who will take me on Sunday eve which is a more convenient day for me.


----------



## kdougall

Karoliina said:


> Hello, I would need to do the run on Monday if anyone is going? Please let me know! Otherwise I need to take the bus... Thanks


hi Im going with a driver on sunday eve. Let me know if you want to join.


----------



## deevineb

kdougall said:


> Hi. Thanks for responding. What time and how much? I spoken to a driver who will take me on Sunday eve which is a more convenient day for me.


Hi, we are going very early - 7am(!) and he is charging AED200.


----------



## Karoliina

kdougall said:


> hi Im going with a driver on sunday eve. Let me know if you want to join.


Sunday is ok! What time are you planning to go and what is the cost?


----------



## kdougall

Karoliina said:


> Sunday is ok! What time are you planning to go and what is the cost?


This is the guys number 0528767031. Give him a call. He drives his car there.

Tell him I gave you his number. Kara Dougall. And this is my number 0561307804.

He picks you up from your place and we leaving about 6.30 - 7pm on Sunday eve.


----------



## readmetwice

Driving to Hatta this evening, happy to take a couple people with me. No cost, pitch in for petrol and enjoy the company. 

PM if you like to join.


----------



## Mimi76

Hi, We are driving to Hatta on Monday or Tuesday evening. Let me know if anyone needs a lift.


----------



## Dsinc

Hi, I need to go to the Hatta border on either sunday or monday at the latest. Willing to pay for petrol etc. Please let me know 
Just signed up today and apparently I can't send Private Messages? So if you can maybe send me on and I'll reply that way.


----------



## petrolhead

My son has found a driver for visa run. He's Arabic, speaks good English, will pick you up from home and drop you back, knows all the procedures. Very competitive prices. 0553654631 and his name is Hamdy.


----------



## nora

hello everyone, 

I need to do the visa run ( hatta oman border) before the 31th of october. I want to go by bus to Hatta busstation and then take cab to the borders of Oman. Is it very difficult to find a taxi at the busstation at Hatta? 

I hope to hear from you soon
Nora


----------



## nadem

hi everyone i will be going to hatta to renew my visa by friday NOV 2 2012 if there is anyone wants to join feel free to contact me thank you


----------



## cphcph9

*visa change*



nadem said:


> hi everyone i will be going to hatta to renew my visa by friday NOV 2 2012 if there is anyone wants to join feel free to contact me thank you


how much u will charge?


----------



## cphcph9

*visa run*



deevineb said:


> Hi, we are going very early - 7am(!) and he is charging AED200.


can you send me your con:no


----------



## deevineb

cphcph9 said:


> can you send me your con:no


Hi, I went on Thursday morning. Do you want the driver's no.?


----------



## Mimi76

nora said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> I need to do the visa run ( hatta oman border) before the 31th of october. I want to go by bus to Hatta busstation and then take cab to the borders of Oman. Is it very difficult to find a taxi at the busstation at Hatta?
> 
> I hope to hear from you soon
> Nora


Hi Nora,

We are going on the 31st if u want to join us.


----------



## nadem

the guy who's going to drive me charge 100 per passanger as he charged me last time and he took me to hatta hot pools last time too for an hour


----------



## cphcph9

*visa run*



deevineb said:


> Hi, I went on Thursday morning. Do you want the driver's no.?


if u pls.thx


----------



## cphcph9

hi guys, we doing a visa run on 31st 9am anyone join with us pls con:0559130712


----------



## Franziska

Hey! You guys know that you get a 30+10 days stay when you enter UAE through Dubai Airport, right? I just checked with the immigration office since I flew to Muscat last week. You can go to the immigration office and can extend your visa for 620AED as well but only once! 

Anyway, If I stay for 6 months in total (it pretty looks like that), I need to do the visa run in January again. Until then I am save  Would be cool to split bills and stuff.


----------



## Mimi76

I''m going to Hatta finally tomorrow and I can take two people with me if anyone isinterested.


----------



## nadem

hi everyone , i am going to hatta friday morning( NOV 2nd ,2012 ) if anyone interested to joine feel free to contact me i'll ask the driver to pick you up he has two places for 2 passangers , thank you


----------



## Mimi76

Hi guys, We are going to Hatta this evening, call me if you want to join


Tel 0567344599


----------



## cphcph9

*visa run*



nadem said:


> hi everyone , i am going to hatta friday morning( NOV 2nd ,2012 ) if anyone interested to joine feel free to contact me i'll ask the driver to pick you up he has two places for 2 passangers , thank you


how much u will charge?


----------



## nadem

cphcph9 said:


> how much u will charge?


the driver ask for 100 drh as last time , if u wanna join i can give you his number


----------



## nadem

cphcph9 said:


> how much u will charge?


the driver ask for 100 drh as last time , if u wanna join i can give you his number


----------



## Raconteur

had a good run with Senata76 and her friend.  

thoroughly recommended. hassle-free!


----------



## Mimi76

Raconteur said:


> had a good run with Senata76 and her friend.
> 
> thoroughly recommended. hassle-free!



Thanks Raconteur, we enjoyed your company too


----------



## rainin

Hi everyone,

Was planning to make a visa run tomorrow. One of my friend's is willing to drive me to Hatta and back to Dubai. I was just wondering does he also have to get an exit stamp on his passport?? He's a UAE Resident and Indian National.


----------



## asafaryan

Hey people, can anyone explain what is a visa run? And why do you guys do it? Why don't you just go to immigration and stamp your visa for 2 years?
The reason I am asking this is because I have to stamp the visas of my wife and son in order to get emirates ID? Do you people do this visa run in order to avoid Emirates ID?


----------



## Chocoholic

asafaryan said:


> Hey people, can anyone explain what is a visa run? And why do you guys do it? Why don't you just go to immigration and stamp your visa for 2 years?
> The reason I am asking this is because I have to stamp the visas of my wife and son in order to get emirates ID? Do you people do this visa run in order to avoid Emirates ID?


No, the two year visa is for those with a company sponsorship. Visa runs are done by people who are on tourist visa and come from one of the 32 countries that get visas on arrival. So they stay for 30 days, then do a visa run to Oman to get another 30 day stamp. Certain nationalities can only do this a couple of times, whereas others stay months in the UAE doing this.

Or people do visa runs when they are changing sponsors, so they don't incur fines.


----------



## asafaryan

Chocoholic said:


> No, the two year visa is for those with a company sponsorship. Visa runs are done by people who are on tourist visa and come from one of the 32 countries that get visas on arrival. So they stay for 30 days, then do a visa run to Oman to get another 30 day stamp. Certain nationalities can only do this a couple of times, whereas others stay months in the UAE doing this.
> 
> Or people do visa runs when they are changing sponsors, so they don't incur fines.


Thank you!


----------



## Ray Hewitt

Hi sorry I don't know the answer


----------



## nadem

hello , i am going 2day to hatta if anyone interested to join feel free to contact me 0551160449


----------



## tmkboss

*visa run*

Hello
Can you tell me what the cost will be for the visa renewal at Oman.
I was going to re-new the tourist visa by paying the 620dh until I get my work visa. I presume it will only be the cost of travelling to Oman. Also there is no chance you will be refused re-entry to Dubai? Thanks


----------



## tmkboss

any chance any one is going 6th or 7th november for 2 people please


----------



## nadem

50 AED what kind a passport do u have ?


----------



## nadem

tmkboss said:


> any chance any one is going 6th or 7th november for 2 people please


yes i am contact me if u wanna join


----------



## tmkboss

nadem said:


> 50 AED what kind a passport do u have ?


I have british passport


----------



## tmkboss

Can you message me as I cannot pm yet as I am a newbie


----------



## nadem

you have my number up there u can call me


----------



## nadem

*hello*



tmkboss said:


> Can you message me as I cannot pm yet as I am a newbie


----------



## Ray Hewitt

tmkboss said:


> Hello
> Can you tell me what the cost will be for the visa renewal at Oman.
> I was going to re-new the tourist visa by paying the 620dh until I get my work visa. I presume it will only be the cost of travelling to Oman. Also there is no chance you will be refused re-entry to Dubai? Thanks


It only cost 50 Dhs plus travel every 30 days


----------



## sammylou

*visit visa renewal*

I *think* I know the answer to this one but would like to confirm. I am Canadian and here on a 30 day visit visa while my husband is waiting on his residence visa. Looks like we just landed an apartment [yay!] and will get possession the day after I am scheduled to travel back to Canada to pack up house.

My understanding is that I *cannot* renew my visit visa as I am Canadian and we are unable to acquire visas upon entry [I had to apply in advance using an agency]. 

Am I correct or can I indeed extend my stay from within Dubai?


----------



## sammylou

oh and one more question, once I actually leave UAE to go home do I have to wait 30 days before I can come back if I am returning with a residence visa? Thanks for reading!


----------



## Elle*

Hey there,

Anyone looking for a visa run pal in the next few days?


----------



## nadem

yes i am when do u wanna go


----------



## nadem

Elle* said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Anyone looking for a visa run pal in the next few days?


yes when do u wanna go


----------



## cphcph9

*hello nadeem*



nadem said:


> yes when do u wanna go


hello nadeem, this is not a business site


----------



## Elle*

I just went Yesterday!


----------



## nadem

*cphcph9*



cphcph9 said:


> hello nadeem, this is not a business site


i really do know its not by the way i have two of my friends out here will run for visa renewal some time so what do u have to say just a reminder


----------



## nadem

thanks


----------



## teuchter

I'll be doing a visa run tomorrow, driving my own car. Space for up to three passengers, if anyone's interested in joining me.

teuchter


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Any one go through the border at Al Ain? Is it similar to Hatta?


----------



## teuchter

teuchter said:


> I'll be doing a visa run tomorrow, driving my own car. Space for up to three passengers, if anyone's interested in joining me.
> 
> teuchter


Change of plan: I will now be going on Friday morning. If anyone's interested in joining me, let me know.

teuchter


----------



## teuchter

yasmi said:


> How much you will charge?


AED50, to cover petrol.

teuchter


----------



## Chanaf430

Hi guys, 

I need to do the run (2nd time) and don't mind splitting the cost if you have a car/driver. 

Chana 

Thanks!


----------



## Lidds01

*Visa run this week*

Anyone requiring to do a visa run this week I would be happy to split costs and go with others? I live Downtown but need to go before the 24th Nov 

Let me know


----------



## Lidds01

*Visa run this week*



Chanaf430 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need to do the run (2nd time) and don't mind splitting the cost if you have a car/driver.
> 
> Chana +971 50 2123193
> 
> Thanks!



When are you looking to go? I am free Wednesday


----------



## Chanaf430

Lidds01 said:


> When are you looking to go? I am free Wednesday


That sounds like a good idea. I'm free Wednesday. Give me a call and we can arrange it. Cheers.


----------



## timeeh

*Visa Run*



Chanaf430 said:


> That sounds like a good idea. I'm free Wednesday. Give me a call and we can arrange it. Cheers.


Hi guys, do you have any space in the car? I need to go for a maiden visa run and could do Wednesday.

Thanks


----------



## Lidds01

timeeh said:


> Hi guys, do you have any space in the car? I need to go for a maiden visa run and could do Wednesday.
> 
> Thanks


Just waiting to confirm which day my husband can go, do either of you have a car? We hired a car from roadstar before but then had to buy insurance for Oman at the border so that was another cost too, think about 120dhs, think there maybe car hire companies that cover Oman though which wud be easier


----------



## Lidds01

Sorry, my employer have agreed to take my husband now, sorry to mess you around.

Just to let you know it is a public holiday in Oman on Thursday just so you are aware, so my employer recommended Wed is better - not sure how this affects the visa run


----------



## timeeh

*Visa Run*



Lidds01 said:


> Sorry, my employer have agreed to take my husband now, sorry to mess you around.
> 
> Just to let you know it is a public holiday in Oman on Thursday just so you are aware, so my employer recommended Wed is better - not sure how this affects the visa run


Ok, thanks. Just found a company *********** who take people on Visa Runs so will probably use that. Need to go fairly soon.


----------



## Chanaf430

If its not possible to share a car, could anyone recommend a company that provides the visa run? ... a coach service...


----------



## Chanaf430

i don't have a car...was hoping i can share with someone


----------



## koomz

*Questions abou current Visit Visa and visa run*

Hi All

1. I got a Visa Extension from Al Manara Municipality, which costs 700dhs and it has surpassed the 30 days 
(17th Nov 2012) I would like to know if the 10 days grace still applies?
I have treid to call them several times with no answer and I have also e-mailed them twice with no reply.

Whatever the answer, what are the conditions?

2. The grace period will end (if it applies) on monday 26th Nov.
Does anyone know of a reasonably priced bus or taxi I can take for the visa run to Oman?
I have no problems with sharing as long as I get there and back.

A friend tells me there is a bus that goes from Bur Dubai to Oman, does anyone have any info on this?

Advice appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## koomz

timeeh said:


> Ok, thanks. Just found a company *********** who take people on Visa Runs so will probably use that. Need to go fairly soon.


Hey Timeeh,

Can you message me the name of the company?

I need to go at some point before Monday (26th)

Kind Regards.


----------



## Chanaf430

timeeh said:


> Hi guys, do you have any space in the car? I need to go for a maiden visa run and could do Wednesday.
> 
> Thanks


Nothing has been arranges yet...


----------



## Guest

anyone going before friday?


----------



## aces38

I am by this Thursday


----------



## XDoodlebugger

XDoodle****** said:


> Any one go through the border at Al Ain? Is it similar to Hatta?


Yes, X. I've now gone through the Hafeet border at Al Ain, not much different than the Hatta border except they did charge me AED 35 for the exit stamp from the UAE, not sure why.

Also got behind a busload of tourists for the exit stamp (bad luck, only one guy at the counter), my question is what in the world were they doing? :confused2:


----------



## Guest

aces38 said:


> I am by this Thursday


How are u going?


----------



## aces38

trilogygirls said:


> How are u going?


My brother will drive me I have to do it by thursday


----------



## Guest

Any spaces?!


----------



## aces38

trilogygirls said:


> Any spaces?!


Yes it just me and him if you would like to join let me know we live in sports city


----------



## Guest

Il pm u my details but u have to havr madr 5posts here first


----------



## aces38

trilogygirls said:


> Il pm u my details but u have to havr madr 5posts here first


I think this makes 5 lol


----------



## Chanaf430

Lidds01 said:


> When are you looking to go? I am free Wednesday


Hi Lidds,
Are you still going? Plus do you have a car?


----------



## Chanaf430

aces38 said:


> Yes it just me and him if you would like to join let me know we live in sports city


Any space for me?


----------



## aces38

Chanaf430 said:


> Any space for me?


Iam going tomorrow in the morning and yes just me and my bro let me know


----------



## Chanaf430

aces38 said:


> Iam going tomorrow in the morning and yes just me and my bro let me know


Yes I definitely need to go by tomorrow. Drop me a text/call on my number 050 2123193 and we can arrange on where to meet... Thanks.


----------



## Shanley

Hey Guys! Need to do a Visa Run by the 30th, have no car but willing to pay my way for petrol etc

Let me know if anyones going!

Thanks in advance,
Shanley.


----------



## theGrove

Shanley said:


> Hey Guys! Need to do a Visa Run by the 30th, have no car but willing to pay my way for petrol etc
> 
> Let me know if anyones going!
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Shanley.


Shanley, I'm in the very same boat need to go this week. Let me know if you find anyone going and need another to chip in 

Thanks


----------



## theGrove

Actually scrap that sorry, I've just found the bus that goes from marina mall tomorrow evening, its only 150dhs and they straighten it all out for you apparently, should be easiest


----------



## jimbobslats

*Visa run (sorry)*

My girlfriend arrives on 1st December, she is coming here without a job although she has lots of interviews etc arranged when she arrives, I just wanted to ask what's the best way to do a visa run, if its to enter back in on a working visa or if its just another 30 days visitors visa....we are from the UK.


----------



## Moe78

What are you asking exactly? If you have a working visa why would you enter on a visit visa?


----------



## jimbobslats

She is coming on a visit visa, she has interviews set up but no job offer!

She will need to leave on a visa run whether she gets a job or not, what's the best way to do this is what I'm asking?


----------



## Moe78

There's a huge thread about this as a sticky but there is no real "best way". You could drive to the Hatta/Oman border and back or hop on a plane to Bahrain/Oman/Qatar and back. Good thing about the plane is she will be able to buy booze at the duty free for you but cheapest I see is on average 500-600dhs using FlyDubai or Qatar Airways. Visa run to Hatta/Oman cost depends on whether you have a car, share with others and the cost of the visa in Oman (I think it's 60, 120 or 160 but us Kiwis get it for free)


----------



## jimbobslats

Yeah sorry should have read sticky 

I have a car, how long drive to Oman?


----------



## Moe78

Total trip takes between 2-4 hours depending on how fast you drive and the lines at the visa counters


----------



## wandabug

You can make a day of it and stop off at Hatta Fort Hotel for lunch and a swim or even better treat your girlfriend and stay the night. It is so peaceful out there and such a change from the concrete jungle that is Dubai.


----------



## eijkenboom

If she is UK national and has UK passport you can make a nice day/weekend trip once per month  Musandam (2hrs drive to border) Hatta (2 hrs drive to border) Al Ain (2 hrs drive to border and each has its own way to make a relaxed day/weekend of it. Will cost you 100 dhs petrol only for traveling and keep total freedom with your own car (but don't forget you need additional car insurance for Oman).


----------



## Moe78

Insurance depends on whether your car insurance in the UAE covers Oman or not. If it doesn't then you need to purchase extra insurance for Oman, available at the border if you don't do it beforehand.


----------



## jimbobslats

Is it a simple as cross the boarder and get stamped turn around and come home?


----------



## blazeaway

jimbobslats said:


> My girlfriend arrives on 1st December, she is coming here without a job although she has lots of interviews etc arranged when she arrives, I just wanted to ask what's the best way to do a visa run, if its to enter back in on a working visa or if its just another 30 days visitors visa....we are from the UK.


Or you can just have the visa extended for 30 days without leaving, it costs about 750AED from memory


----------



## jimbobslats

blazeaway said:


> Or you can just have the visa extended for 30 days without leaving, it costs about 750AED from memory


When you can drive for 100AED and get a 50 AED stamp, why would anyone pick this option?


----------



## jimbobslats

Is stamping process open 24hr a day?


----------



## Shanley

theGrove said:


> Actually scrap that sorry, I've just found the bus that goes from marina mall tomorrow evening, its only 150dhs and they straighten it all out for you apparently, should be easiest


Hi, TheGrove, could you please clarify if this exists, how it went and if I can do it this week who I contact?

Thanks,
Shanley.

Need to do a Visa Run by the 2nd Dec, have no car but willing to pay my way for petrol etc

Let me know if anyones going!

Thanks in advance,
Shanley.


----------



## Guest

Also need to do a run really soon.


----------



## mikeyb

Going tomorrow if anyone wants a lift:clap2:


----------



## Shanley

Hi MikeyB, Have you left yet or are you going later on? 
If not could you PM me your number?

Thanks,
Conor.


----------



## bodieanddoyle

I'd be up for this if you've not already gone.


----------



## Shanley

Just booked to go with 'Go Tours Dubai' They were sold out but luckily had a cancellation which I took for tomorrow.

Will right a review tomorrow evening on the service if its ok with ye? Its not for commercial gain or anything, just to be helpful


----------



## nickyr

Am going this afternoon if anyone wants to join.


----------



## Mimi76

*hi*



nickyr said:


> Am going this afternoon if anyone wants to join.


Hello,

What time are you going? I need to go too but I'm working till mid afternoon


----------



## Elle*

I'm interested if not too late?


----------



## nickyr

*Visa run today*

Am flexible and am also working until about 4pm. Does it suit everyone to go after that? Will send you a PM now with my number.


----------



## nickyr

Hi Elle*,
Can't PM you, think it's because you haven't done 5 posts yet. We're meeting at Dubai Mall metro station on the south side (towards AD) at 4pm so if you want to join us then just come along. We will be in a white Land Cruiser, just knock on the window! lol
Nicky.


----------



## Britkid

Give this guy a call for a visa run to Oman boarder.
200dhs
Really nice guy, more than happy for us to stop a couple of times to look at stuff and get lunch on the way. Comfortable car.
055 134 1560 - His name is Hamza.


----------



## Elle*

Yes me! But I need to go on the 18th at the latest?


----------



## Marama

*Visa Run Saturday 15th*

Is there anyone interested in sharing a car for a visa run to Oman this Saturday?

It is the first time I am going on my own and I am feeling quite lost with the process! Any help will be most than welcome


----------



## teuchter

I'll be doing a run on Sunday (16th) in my own car, if anyone's interested; have space for up to three passengers. 

teuchter


----------



## WanderingMendicant

Probably doing a visa run today (Friday) or tomorrow. Flexible with the timing, can take up to three passengers. PM me ASAP if you're interested!


----------



## WanderingMendicant

Marama said:


> Is there anyone interested in sharing a car for a visa run to Oman this Saturday?
> 
> It is the first time I am going on my own and I am feeling quite lost with the process! Any help will be most than welcome


I'm also thinking about going today/tomorrow. Can't PM you, though, since you haven't made five posts. If you can't PM me, you'll have to reply here with some disguised contact info 

- Daniel


----------



## Chanaf430

*Visa Run...again*

Hi Guys, need to do another visa run...anyone going?


----------



## Chanaf430

*New Visa Run*

Hi guys,

Need to do another visa run before 20th. Anyone got space? Will contribute towards expenses.


----------



## yasmi

hi gays ,there's is private driving visa run his no:0551341560


----------



## nadem

*hi*

hi everyone i will be driving to hatta for a visa run 3rd of jan 2013 if anyone interested pm me marry Christmas to everyone


----------



## Chanaf430

Hi, is anyone doin the run this week?


----------



## Hello123

Unfortunately I saw this too late!


----------



## shanehbrsj

Sorry for doing this.(sorry who started this thread)
need a real help here



My brother came to dubai on TOURIST VISA for 30Days.It ended on this 26th Dec.
But he didn't know about it cause false information provided by Agency.

Now,

1.will he get 10days of Grace time Automatically or not?

cause his agency is not telling abt it.when we told abt this they ask another AED950
for renew visa without paying any FINE..
2.is it possible??

pls,help me


----------



## Chanaf430

Hi, 

My visa expired on 22 Dec and the Immigration office told me I have 10 days grace. I've just returned from my visa run today and had no problems.


----------



## helen06

*10 days grace*

Yes there is a 10 day grace period. I have been going over on my 30 day visa a few times now when renewing. Just make sure it is no longer than 9 days. I usually go around day 36 or 37 just to be safe and i've never had any problems.






My brother came to dubai on TOURIST VISA for 30Days.It ended on this 26th Dec.
But he didn't know about it cause false information provided by Agency.

Now,

1.will he get 10days of Grace time Automatically or not?

cause his agency is not telling abt it.when we told abt this they ask another AED950
for renew visa without paying any FINE..
2.is it possible??

pls,help me[/QUOTE]


----------



## readmetwice

*Run for the border?*

PRO "messed" the pooch so have to do yet another visa run. Anyone going this weekend? Have till Saturday. Thank you and happy new year to you all!


----------



## Ducati2010

*visa run soon*

for your brother one entry visa on arrival in the UAE, enable hem to stay for 60 days , the visa is renewable for a total stay of 90 days for a fee of AED 500

information from Department of tourism and Commerce Markiting







helen06 said:


> Yes there is a 10 day grace period. I have been going over on my 30 day visa a few times now when renewing. Just make sure it is no longer than 9 days. I usually go around day 36 or 37 just to be safe and i've never had any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother came to dubai on TOURIST VISA for 30Days.It ended on this 26th Dec.
> But he didn't know about it cause false information provided by Agency.
> 
> Now,
> 
> 1.will he get 10days of Grace time Automatically or not?
> 
> cause his agency is not telling abt it.when we told abt this they ask another AED950
> for renew visa without paying any FINE..
> 2.is it possible??
> 
> pls,help me


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cran

*Visa run*

Hi, need to do a visa run around the 17th, 18th of January, does anyone else need to go around this time? It is my first time so any help/advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## DeanNicholson

Hi folks!

New here, though joined a while ago.

I need two clear bits of information and can't find anything clear and concrete anywhere.

1) Visa runs: How often can I as an individual do the Hatta run? Is there any kind of limit (UK national)

2) Unmarried partners - is there ANY way round it or is it simply kept on the down-low?

Any useful website would be tremendously helpful as I will be compiling this information on behalf of a private blog.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Raconteur

anyone doing a visa run anytime this week? I need to get on one urgently. 

thank you.


----------



## Kaykay786

*Visa runn*

Hey new to this. needed to go on a visa run this week.. 30days ends. Anyone got space? 

Thanks


----------



## Brad33

Hi ther eI also need to do a visa run, when is the next group going?

Brad


----------



## rsinner

I am sure this has been posted before, but once again (never used them myself, but many on the forum have said that this is quite good and convenient).
Visa Runs by Go Tours Dubai


----------



## teuchter

Raconteur said:


> anyone doing a visa run anytime this week? I need to get on one urgently.
> 
> thank you.


How urgently? I'll be going sometime next week.

teuchter


----------



## MagiQ

Hi, i plan on doing a visa run ASAP. i need one or even two people to split the costs with.

Please let me know


----------



## Kaykay786

MagiQ said:


> Hi, i plan on doing a visa run ASAP. i need one or even two people to split the costs with.
> 
> Please let me know



Can u go tomorrow?


----------



## azruht

Kaykay786 said:


> Can u go tomorrow?


its my first time here..can u explain me how on this visa run...how much it cost?..where will you go for the visa run?..how long it takes?..everything i need to know..pls let me know.. thanks


----------



## azruht

i need this information for my wife..she need a visa run..shes in dubai


----------



## Ray Hewitt

*Cost of visa*



azruht said:


> its my first time here..can u explain me how on this visa run...how much it cost?..where will you go for the visa run?..how long it takes?..everything i need to know..pls let me know.. thanks


Hi
I go to Oman it takes about 4 hrs return , take the road 44 and its signed posted, you will go through check point after about 60k ish 2 I think keep driving then you will see a portacabin on the right go there and get your passport stamped you will see people there.

Back in the car continue for another 5k ish and then you will come across a big building on the left in the distance and there will be a sign saying visa pointing to the left car park , go in there all the way to the end park ago into the building 

As you go in on the left there is a table with some forms on it fill the form out , take pen as there is none there. Then go over to the customs on the right pay 50 Dhs tell them you are going straight back to Dubai.

Get back in the car go back the way you come , on the way back as you go up the Hill you will see portacabin two stories high on the right go in there get passport stamped no money to pay , he will give you a bit of paper give that to the cabin as you drive out, keep driving till you get to the big roundabout and on the right is the fort hotel drive up the drive go to the Resturant which over looks the pool and mountains order a fantastic burger and say to yourself 

How bloody easy was that 

Enjoy the burger
Regards
Ray


----------



## Mimi76

Hey,

We are going to Hatta this afternoon with our own car. Contact me if you need a lift.


Senata


----------



## Ray Hewitt

Thank you but have res now


----------



## MagiQ

Senata76 said:


> Hey,
> 
> We are going to Hatta this afternoon with our own car. Contact me if you need a lift.
> 
> 
> Senata


Hi, i have a friend that wants to go. She's not on the forum. Can you please inbox me your contact details as i can't private message you because im a new user


----------



## Tomwills

*Visa run from Abu Dhabi this week*

I need to a visa run from Abu Dhabi this week, I will be driving down to Al Ain, walking across and driving back to Abu Dhabi, 3 spaces a available, just chip in towards fuel.

Tom


----------



## ryas

Hey peeps, I need to do my first Dubai to Hatta visa run today or tmrw, I dont drive and Im happy to pay, can anyone help, please?


----------



## MagiQ

ryas said:


> Hey peeps, I need to do my first Dubai to Hatta visa run today or tmrw, I dont drive and Im happy to pay, can anyone help, please?


if you want to share the fare for a driver drop your number on here so we can contact eachother


----------



## ryas

Hey, thanks for reverting to me, I found a reliable driver on dubizzle who will take me and another passenger ( if i find someone else!) he travels every day at 5.30pm, unfortunately according to forum rules i cant post my number, how can we initiate contact? Plz check Dubizzle and find the guy who offers the service, his last 4 digits are 7031, say you wish to travel asap and maybe we can go as soon as tmrw? cheerz


----------



## engrfeez

Guys,

I bring my family (wife and 1 kid) here and they come under visit visa for 30 days. I am working here about 2 months and my residence visa still under process. PRO call me just now expected I receive my resident visa on 1-2 weeks from now.

The problem is my family visit visa hit 30 days. I am planning to get extension for her and immigration charge 700dhm per person. I tried looking others option and look flight at Muscat Oman in same day cheaper than go to immigration. 

It is possible to get extension by take flight to Oman? How to get extension for 60 days?

Thanks


----------



## teuchter

engrfeez said:


> Guys,
> 
> I bring my family (wife and 1 kid) here and they come under visit visa for 30 days. I am working here about 2 months and my residence visa still under process. PRO call me just now expected I receive my resident visa on 1-2 weeks from now.
> 
> The problem is my family visit visa hit 30 days. I am planning to get extension for her and immigration charge 700dhm per person. I tried looking others option and look flight at Muscat Oman in same day cheaper than go to immigration.
> 
> It is possible to get extension by take flight to Oman? How to get extension for 60 days?
> 
> Thanks


If they fly to Muscat and back, they will be given a new 30-day visit visa stamp (chop) in their passports upon re-entry to Dubai - same as if they had done a visa run by road to Hatta/Oman.

There is no 60 day extension to visit visa, only 30 day.

teuchter


----------



## teuchter

I'll be doing a visa run in my own car tomorrow or Thursday, if anyone would like to join - have space for up to three passengers.

Only need to share petrol costs.

teuchter


----------



## blazeaway

engrfeez said:


> Guys,
> 
> I bring my family (wife and 1 kid) here and they come under visit visa for 30 days. I am working here about 2 months and my residence visa still under process. PRO call me just now expected I receive my resident visa on 1-2 weeks from now.
> 
> The problem is my family visit visa hit 30 days. I am planning to get extension for her and immigration charge 700dhm per person. I tried looking others option and look flight at Muscat Oman in same day cheaper than go to immigration.
> 
> It is possible to get extension by take flight to Oman? How to get extension for 60 days?
> 
> Thanks


The Muscat flight option with fly dubai is good, flight lands and departs within about half an hour - you get of the plane into terminal and back out onto plane


----------



## engrfeez

blazeaway said:


> The Muscat flight option with fly dubai is good, flight lands and departs within about half an hour - you get of the plane into terminal and back out onto plane


How fast the immigration take to clear the visa at Oman? lane: Based on Emirates schedule the gap only 1 hour and then departure back to Dubai. It is less than half an hour to settle it?


----------



## verinder7

teuchter said:


> I'll be doing a visa run in my own car tomorrow or Thursday, if anyone would like to join - have space for up to three passengers.
> 
> Only need to share petrol costs.
> 
> teuchter


hi teuchter, I am interested to do the run . PLs provide me your number so that i can call you and discuss the same . 

As i am looking for job so i am flexible with the timings. 

Await to hear.


----------



## blazeaway

engrfeez said:


> How fast the immigration take to clear the visa at Oman? lane: Based on Emirates schedule the gap only 1 hour and then departure back to Dubai. It is less than half an hour to settle it?


You don't clear immigration, you go into the terminal, go upstairs collect a boarding pass already printed out for you and then walk down a different stairs to the gate and board the bus back to the plane.

You do not go through emigration - that's with fly dubai. It seemed a bit mad but hey ho!


----------



## bodieanddoyle

I have a visa question: I have accepted a job with a big, local company who have said that my visa and work permit are being processed. I am travelling to the UK and then on to France at the very beginning of February. I have also been informed that there's a great possibility that I won't be able to travel as a result of the paperwork "being processed". Does anyone know what the exact situation is? I haven't handed my passport over, but it was remarked to me that the system will show that a residency visa is in process and this will lead me to being denied the flight. 

I'm sorry if this sounds a bit daft, but I'm still reasonably new here and there are so many bureaucratic procedures which baffle me.


----------



## reggierayray

*Visa runs for East Africans?*

I have a friend who is coming to Dubai on a 30 day tourist visa which willl be acquired either through a tour operator or emirates airlines because they wont have a sponsor for the visitor visa. Does anyone know if they will be able to do a visa run to Oman in order to renew the visa. They're from Rwanda, East Africa and unfortunately I have't found any type of East African community here to ask!

I have so many other questions as I am new to Dubai myself, but think I'll just keep them for another occasion!


----------



## saraswat

Unfortunately, I do not think they would be able to do a visa-run and get another visa. The list of nationalities eligible, as it stands at the moment is:

Australia, Austria, Andorra, Belgium, Brunei, Denmark, France, Finland, Germany, Greece, Hong Kong, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Japan, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, Malaysia, Monaco, Netherlands, New Zealand, Norway, Portugal, Republic of Korea, San Marino, Singapore, Spain, Switzerland, Sweden, United States of America, United Kingdom with (Right of Abode in UK) and the Vatican.


----------



## BedouGirl

reggierayray said:


> I have a friend who is coming to Dubai on a 30 day tourist visa which willl be acquired either through a tour operator or emirates airlines because they wont have a sponsor for the visitor visa. Does anyone know if they will be able to do a visa run to Oman in order to renew the visa. They're from Rwanda, East Africa and unfortunately I have't found any type of East African community here to ask!
> 
> I have so many other questions as I am new to Dubai myself, but think I'll just keep them for another occasion!


They have to exit for sure and I believe they cannot return for thirty days. Sometimes it's better to post a new thread. Adding it on to someone else's may mean it gets missed by someone who could give you the full and correct information. You can also try searching on here because the rule is the same for anyone who does not hold a passport that does not entitle the holder to a visa on arrival, so it won't matter if they come from another country as long as the information relates to someone who has had to apply for a visa before entering the country.


----------



## Shazelton

*Visa run to Hatta*

Hi everyone, I'm looking to do a visa run to Hatta by car using one of the drivers advertised on Dubizzle. Does anyone else need to go in the next few days so we can share the cost? 

Thanks, 
Sophie


----------



## ekwoodward

Hi Sophie, Have you completed the trip yet? How much do you anticipate it will cost? I would be interested in coming with you if you're still planning it.


----------



## Shazelton

Hey, no I haven't gone yet. The trip I believe is 400dhs so between 2 it's 200 each then the cost of a visa at Muscat is about 50dhs so total is 250dhs. What days could you do?


----------



## ekwoodward

Tomorrow? Or Tuesday? In the morning would be better for me. What suits you?


----------



## Shazelton

The one I was looking at has been mentioned on this forum and he travels everyday at 5.30pm. I think it's a 4 hour round trip. Is this too late for you? I can do tomorrow and Tuesday too.


----------



## ekwoodward

It might be a bit late for me. I can organise a driver for Friday morning, would you be interested in doing that, or do you need to go sooner?


----------



## Shazelton

I can't do Friday. I can only do tomorrow or Tuesday unfortunately. Mornings would be better for me too so do you know someone that can take us tomorrow or Tuesday morning?


----------



## ekwoodward

Sorry, I can't help with week days. Only the weekend. Shame, it could have been a bit cheaper too.


----------



## Shazelton

Oh that's a shame, hope you get sorted!


----------



## ekwoodward

Thanks, you too.


----------



## Sabchad

HI everyone...

I have to do a visa run - will be my first one - the weekend of the 15-16-17 of February...Anyone needs to go at that time..ie maybe the 15th or 17th actually (not 16th)...
I have never done it so would be great to go with someone who knows where to go...I could either join you - and share costs- if there is a car going or reverse, rent a car and we share costs...

Let me know...
Thanks


----------



## rabid tomato

reggierayray said:


> I have a friend who is coming to Dubai on a 30 day tourist visa which willl be acquired either through a tour operator or emirates airlines because they wont have a sponsor for the visitor visa. Does anyone know if they will be able to do a visa run to Oman in order to renew the visa. They're from Rwanda, East Africa and unfortunately I have't found any type of East African community here to ask!
> 
> I have so many other questions as I am new to Dubai myself, but think I'll just keep them for another occasion!


as far as i know, you can extend the 30 days tourist visa for another 30 days - subject to fees of course (710 aed I believe).


----------



## blazeaway

rabid tomato said:


> as far as i know, you can extend the 30 days tourist visa for another 30 days - subject to fees of course (710 aed I believe).


Well you can overstay if you pay the fine!


----------



## mlkendall

Hello everyone,

I need to cross the border and come back to Dubai tomorrow (Sunday February 3). Does anyone know of the best way to do this or is anyone already going and looking for someone to split costs? 

Thanks for the help in advance.

-Kendall


----------



## nickyr

*Maximum number of visa runs allowed*

I'm rapidly reaching double digits for the number of times I've done a visa run and am wondering if anyone knows of a time limit or maximum number of times you can do a visa run without being stopped?

I have a UK passport.

Thanks.


----------



## blazeaway

nickyr said:


> I'm rapidly reaching double digits for the number of times I've done a visa run and am wondering if anyone knows of a time limit or maximum number of times you can do a visa run without being stopped?
> 
> I have a UK passport.
> 
> Thanks.


Why not get a residence thingy then!


----------



## DeanNicholson

Need to run up to the border. Aiming to go tonight or tomorrow first thing.

/snip
Dean


----------



## ollierussdubai

Hi, I am not sure if too late but i really need to do a visa run tomorrow or saturday, do you know any people going?


----------



## ollierussdubai

*Visa Run*



ollierussdubai said:


> Hi, I am not sure if too late but i really need to do a visa run tomorrow or saturday, do you know any people going?





Is anyone doing a visa run Tomorrow 9th February or before wednesday?


----------



## celticcavegirl

I'm going Sunday or Monday


----------



## ollierussdubai

Hi,

Can i share the costs and come with you tomorrow?


----------



## daveomac

hey, If anyone is going up this week I can share the costs with you. My original lift fell through so I have to get up before next sunday. Im flexible with regards to date and time so if anyone is looking for company please let me know!


----------



## celticcavegirl

I am going tomorrow (Monday) lunchtime from Old Town, my boyfriend is driving me and one friend so we have room for 1 person. PM me if you can


----------



## daveomac

they won't let me PM because I am a new user!


----------



## dazh995

does anyone have a spare seat, looking to do a visa run anytime day or eve before sunday. Please PM me


----------



## dazh995

could anyone please confirm the visa situation, i will have been here 30 days this sunday, i have been told by a friend i get 9 days grace. I am traveling on a tourist visa. Do i have to do or call anyone if i go over my 30 days and into this grace period or as long as i get a visa run done within 39 days total you are ok?


----------



## daveomac

Ye I have done a few visa runs and always left it until the 39th day. Don't have to ring anyone its just a grace period they give.

Accidently left it until the 40th day last month and got fined 200dh.


----------



## Kat21

Hey, 
it is my first time to renew my visa and I am completely lost. 

Can somebody help me. Where in the Oman do I have to go and is there someone who will go this Saturday or Monday? 


I really hope to receiving an answer, I don't know what to do and how to drive to Oman??


----------



## remidubon

hi, If anyone is going this week I can share the costs with you. Im flexible with date and time so if anyone is looking for company please let me know! Thanks


----------



## remidubon

hi Kat, if you are in Dubai you have to drive to hatta.


----------



## Kat21

Thank you for your reply. 

Does anyone drive to Hatta this weekend or Monday?


----------



## bubby

i am indian national, I entered Dubai with visit visa of 90 days on 24 October 2012 and my visit visa expired on 22 January and i overstayed 20 days. also today i got employment visa. so what is the procedure to change visa status. do i need to go back to my country and pay the over stay fine and again return to Dubai on employment visa. or is there is any way to change the visa status without leaving the country. Please also tell the how much it cost and how much is overstay fine.


----------



## bubby

hakim84 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am frm India and currently on tourist visa which is valid till 11th March`12, I have got a job here in Dubai and need to exit uae and re-enter, I have heard Kish Island is nighmare as there are no return flights for 3-4 days, so can I do the same by taking an exit stamp at hatta border and re enter uae, if yes den what is the procedure..or is there any other way i can do the same..
> Thanks in advance for the help..
> Looking forward to hear back soon!


i am also from india and have same problem like u.plz tell the sollution i u got any


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

bubby said:


> i am also from india and have same problem like u.plz tell the sollution i u got any


I don't think that you really "have to" exit. I believe there is a procedure that your employer has to pay some amount, I think 500 aed at the labour ministry and your visa can be changed. I did this twice here. Once in sharjah and then in Dubai and everything was done without the hassle of leaving the country. Also I believe that the over stay fine is something like 120 per day. One of my employers asked me to do the overstay for couple of weeks as he wanted me to appear in the dubai municipality test for engineers before going back.


----------



## remidubon

hey, anyone driving to Hatta in the next few days? Thanks


----------



## Mimi76

hello

We are driving to Hatta this evening and have space for two people. PM me if you nee a lift. We will be going from Dubai Marina


----------



## NiteBaron

I am seeking to join a Visa Run to Hatta in the coming days.
Need to complete trip by Saturday 2 March 2013 (before 3 March).
Do not yet have a vehicle, so wishing to join as a passenger.


----------



## jrm3891

is it easy switching jobs in dubai? I have heard that if your new employer offers a salary of 5000 aed or more you can easily leave your current job without getting a ban.

Thanks


----------



## ingenieur.pmm

When you enter Dubai for the first time on a tourist visa and present your required confirmed return flight for entry, is there any way for customs to discover if you have cancelled your return flight once you are in the country?

Also, is there a limitation on the number of time you can make a border runs and renew these 30-day tourist visas?


----------



## NiteBaron

ingenieur.pmm said:


> When you enter Dubai for the first time on a tourist visa and present your required confirmed return flight for entry, is there any way for customs to discover if you have cancelled your return flight once you are in the country?


When I arrived in Dubai Airport there was no check made at immigration control to see that I had a return flight booked (I travel on a EU passport). However, I was asked the nature of my visit. As it happens, I did have a return flight booked - but this was to travel out a few months later!

I have understood that conformance with the tourist visa validity is my responsibility. I would be fined if I overstay and then seek to exit / re-enter.



ingenieur.pmm said:


> Also, is there a limitation on the number of time you can make a border runs and renew these 30-day tourist visas?


There is existing commentary on this forum for you to view - from those with greater experience.

Anecdotally, I have been told there are a number of estate agents in UAE that do not have Resident Visa, and who make the monthly Visa Run. Their "employer" is likely to be aware of this, yet pays on a commission basis and perhaps avoids being detected as a result. However, these estate agents will not have official licenses from Real Estate Regulatory Agency (RERA) - and could be fined.

All the best, NiteBaron


----------



## nickyr

*Visa Run Weekend of 2nd/3rd March*

Hi,

I too need to do a visa run this weekend (2nd/3rd March). Anyone want to join in a taxi - think it's about 150AED each?

Thanks.


----------



## NiteBaron

nickyr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I too need to do a visa run this weekend (2nd/3rd March). Anyone want to join in a taxi - think it's about 150AED each?
> 
> Thanks.


Replied to you by direct message. 

Would be handy to share the journey, and hopefully good fun too...

Pricing indication: Private hire vehicle was 500 AED for identical trip earlier this month.

All the best, NiteBaron


----------



## NiteBaron

NickR & myself each found a shared drive that will do the trick for this month. Thanks to all for suggestions!

All the best, NiteBaron


----------



## manyqueries

Hi,

I am new to Dubai (on Indian passport) and have come here on work. Given its been only one month now, I don't have my Emirates ID and my Visa stamped yet...though application has been made.

In the meanwhile, my husband is here to look for an opportunity and he is here on a tourist Visa (30 days with return ticket booked) through dnata Marhaba Services. I have read in a few places that the tourist visa can be extended by another 30 days. Can anyone please advice on how to extend the visa - documents needed, procedure, cost etc.

Given 30 days is not enough to find a job (unless one is really lucky), can I sponsor my husband once I have my visa stamped & the emirates ID in place? 

Any advice will be really helpful.

Thanks


----------



## saraswat

manyqueries said:


> Hi,
> 
> In the meanwhile, my husband is here to look for an opportunity and he is here on a tourist Visa (30 days with return ticket booked) through dnata Marhaba Services. I have read in a few places that the tourist visa can be extended by another 30 days. Can anyone please advice on how to extend the visa - documents needed, procedure, cost etc.


It depends on the type of visa you have gotten for him, I would recommend speaking with the Marhaba service people at Dnata, I am sure they can give you the specifics you require... 



manyqueries said:


> Given 30 days is not enough to find a job (unless one is really lucky), can I sponsor my husband once I have my visa stamped & the emirates ID in place?
> 
> Any advice will be really helpful.
> 
> Thanks


This thread has the info you are looking for:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-dubai/133781-wives-sponsoring-husbands.html


----------



## oa10

Hello,

I have been studying in Dubai on a student visa. I graduated in December and my visa was cancelled in February, so I had a 30 day grace period (ending day after tomorrow). I am planning to do an exit-entery from Hatta by bus tomorrow. Could someone please help me out with the following questions:

- Can I have my visa changed (from a Student to a Visit Visa) if i go by road. Someone from the bus company told me that in order to get a visa converted one has to cross by air, but i dont know how accurate that is.

- What are the charges for the Oman visa, and what will the charges be to enter back in Dubai

- Do i require any documents other than the cancellation document provided by my university


Thanks in advance


----------



## mariala

I booked a flight with Emirates from Dubai to Muscat (same day return).
I had my visa extended in Dubai once. My passport is from the EU (I get visa on arrival).
Can I just go through transit at the airport in Oman or should I go through immigration and check in again?
Can anyone share their experiences with the Airport visa run?
Do they ask suspicious questions at Dubai immigration or are they just used to people doing this?
Could I have problems doing the visa run after having my visa extended in Dubai?


----------



## blazeaway

mariala said:


> I booked a flight with Emirates from Dubai to Muscat (same day return).
> I had my visa extended in Dubai once. My passport is from the EU (I get visa on arrival).
> Can I just go through transit at the airport in Oman or should I go through immigration and check in again?
> Can anyone share their experiences with the Airport visa run?
> Do they ask suspicious questions at Dubai immigration or are they just used to people doing this?
> Could I have problems doing the visa run after having my visa extended in Dubai?


You just run through the terminal without going through immigration and get on the same pane back, it's a bit mad but just follow the other 50% of the flight. We were on the ground for at least 20 mins


----------



## nadem

oa10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been studying in Dubai on a student visa. I graduated in December and my visa was cancelled in February, so I had a 30 day grace period (ending day after tomorrow). I am planning to do an exit-entery from Hatta by bus tomorrow. Could someone please help me out with the following questions:
> 
> - Can I have my visa changed (from a Student to a Visit Visa) if i go by road. Someone from the bus company told me that in order to get a visa converted one has to cross by air, but i dont know how accurate that is.
> 
> - What are the charges for the Oman visa, and what will the charges be to enter back in Dubai
> 
> - Do i require any documents other than the cancellation document provided by my university
> 
> Thanks in advance


Where you from and what kinda passport do u hold


----------



## Dipeshmak

I did the Visa run, in a car run to Oman, 

Found a fella who drove me for 300dhrims, and ran me thru the whole process even at the borders no problems, was a 4 hour round trip. 

If you nee to do it again, PM, i'll give you his details.




mariala said:


> I booked a flight with Emirates from Dubai to Muscat (same day return).
> I had my visa extended in Dubai once. My passport is from the EU (I get visa on arrival).
> Can I just go through transit at the airport in Oman or should I go through immigration and check in again?
> Can anyone share their experiences with the Airport visa run?
> Do they ask suspicious questions at Dubai immigration or are they just used to people doing this?
> Could I have problems doing the visa run after having my visa extended in Dubai?


----------



## Kathy Price

phileas said:


> Hey Evenstar and Bluburd - shame I missed you guys today! I also need to do a visa run, am planning on going this weekend (20th or 21st).
> 
> Evenstar - could you give me the number of the private driver you know?
> 
> Anyone else interested in going and splitting the bill with me?


Count me in!


----------



## Dipeshmak

Kathy Price said:


> Count me in!


PM me and i'll give you the number if the guy that took me, he will charge approx 150pp


----------



## mlkendall

If you go soon let me know I will go with you. I need to make a run.


----------



## kirlywurly

Hi I arrived in Dubai on the 18th of Feb so I need to exit on 21st, any advice for my first visa run? Thinking of just booking a flight to Oman...

Hayley


----------



## Dipeshmak

kirlywurly said:


> Hi I arrived in Dubai on the 18th of Feb so I need to exit on 21st, any advice for my first visa run? Thinking of just booking a flight to Oman...
> 
> Hayley


Hayley, 

you can find many services for people that will drive you to Oman 4 hour round trip and get you the Visa, if you PM i'll give you details of the guy i used. 

approx 150-300PP depending if your on your own or going with others, he will also be with you to make sure it goes ok all the way.


----------



## kirlywurly

Dipeshmak said:


> Hayley,
> 
> you can find many services for people that will drive you to Oman 4 hour round trip and get you the Visa, if you PM i'll give you details of the guy i used.
> 
> approx 150-300PP depending if your on your own or going with others, he will also be with you to make sure it goes ok all the way.


Thank you, I cannot pm right now as I'm a new member. I will have a search around. Thanks for the advice. I will pm when I can


----------



## mlkendall

I will be going on a visa run to Oman tomorrow morning if anyone is interested there are a few extra spots. I will check the posts around 6am and call anyone who is interested. We usually leave around 730 or 8 and get back around noon or so.


----------



## itommo

*Visa Run Dubai to Hatta 25 Mar*

Hi,

I'm doing a Visa Run from Downtown Dubai to Hatta on or just before Monday 25 March.

Message me on this Forum if you want to come along and share the cost.


----------



## DESERT KING

there is one guy doing visa run, he provides a very good service and reasnable price, i can't give you his number as it's not allowed but you can search for him on dubizzle his last 4 numbers are 7031. he is going every day.


----------



## bing14

hi guys,
I'm thinking of doing a visa run, just have a couple of questions though:
1. do i get a grace period after extending my visa from the immigration?
2. can i do the visa run even if my point of entry is not Dubai?

thanks.


----------



## NiteBaron

bing14 said:


> hi guys,
> I'm thinking of doing a visa run, just have a couple of questions though:
> 1. do i get a grace period after extending my visa from the immigration?


I have understood that "western" expats (from defined list of countries) benefit from 10 days grace period on their tourist visa.
It is the same grace period irrespective of how the tourist visa was acquired. After 10 days there is a daily penalty fee.
(Alas, no official web reference to confirm this)



bing14 said:


> 2. can i do the visa run even if my point of entry is not Dubai?


For expat tourist visa it does not matter if you exit from a different point.
The frequent scenario is arriving by plane at Dubai airport (=entry visa), then doing a Hatta Visa Run by road (=exit & new entry visa).

Hope this helps...

Extending tourist visa via immigration costs > 600 AED, whilst the drive to Hatta can cost as little as 150 AED. The drive takes 4+ hours, with varied scenery along the route, versus queuing in a building... )


----------



## DESERT KING

you have 10 days grace period only if your point of entry is Dubai, however you still can change your visa in hatta oman even if your point of entry is not Dubai but no grace period.


----------



## NiteBaron

DESERT KING said:


> you have 10 days grace period only if your point of entry is Dubai, however you still can change your visa in hatta oman even if your point of entry is not Dubai but no grace period.


Your point being that the other Emirates do not grant an equivalent 10 day grace period?
My understanding is that Abu Dhabi also offers a similar grace period (although could not find an official web link for this)

You still obtain 10 days grace with Hatta as your entry point.
I confirmed this with the border official on my trip earlier this month.


----------



## Imran chohan

*Visa run to Oman*



mlkendall said:


> I will be going on a visa run to Oman tomorrow morning if anyone is interested there are a few extra spots. I will check the posts around 6am and call anyone who is interested. We usually leave around 730 or 8 and get back around noon or so.


Hi, I need to do a visa run also. I see that you leave in the morning. However I need to be at work for 11 am so dont think I will make it back in time for then. 
Is there any chance that we could go today or tomorrow evening.

I am happy to contribute to costs. Let me know if it's possible. Thanks


----------



## Imran chohan

*Visa run*



itommo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm doing a Visa Run from Downtown Dubai to Hatta on or just before Monday 25 March.
> 
> Message me on this Forum if you want to come along and share the cost.


Hi, I also need to do a visa run to Oman. I m happy to share the costs. However I need to go assoon as possible and I am available to do the run today or tomorrow evening.

Can you let me know if this is any good for you or possible? Thanks


----------



## Imran chohan

*Urgent visa run!!! Next couple of days*

Hi, I am needing to do a visa run in the next couple of days to get my residency visa permit stamped.

I don't have a car but I am happy to share the costs with anyone wo also needs to go.

I am even available to go today if anyone is thinking of going. Or I m available in the evenings after 7pm to do a quick run.

Anyone who is doing a visa run please send me a message or call me on /removed

Thnks


----------



## Taunted

Imran chohan said:


> Hi, I am needing to do a visa run in the next couple of days to get my residency visa permit stamped.
> 
> I don't have a car but I am happy to share the costs with anyone wo also needs to go.
> 
> I am even available to go today if anyone is thinking of going. Or I m available in the evenings after 7pm to do a quick run.
> 
> Anyone who is doing a visa run please send me a message or call me on /removed
> 
> Thnks


3 posts in a row?

You're sounding desperate - why don't you hire a car?


----------



## Imran chohan

Lost my drivers license


----------



## Taunted

Imran chohan said:


> Lost my drivers license


Why did you lose it?

Well get a mate to hire the car and go with him, seriously it's not difficult.


----------



## Imran chohan

Yo forget about it, you must be bored of your caught up on my issues


----------



## DESERT KING

NiteBaron said:


> Your point being that the other Emirates do not grant an equivalent 10 day grace period?
> My understanding is that Abu Dhabi also offers a similar grace period (although could not find an official web link for this)
> 
> You still obtain 10 days grace with Hatta as your entry point.
> I confirmed this with the border official on my trip earlier this month.


my point is that you will get 10 days grace period if your point of entry and point of exit are the same (expl: enter from dubai and exit from dubai or enter from Abu Dhabi and exit from Abu Dhabi) so if you enter from Dubai airport and exit from Hatta you will have 10 days grace period and if you enter from Abu Dhabi Airport and exit from Al Ain you will get the 10 days but if you enter from Abu Dhabi and exit from Hatta you will not get it.


----------



## FB2

Hi, are you still going on the 25th March, I am interested.


----------



## coconut_shy

FB2 said:


> Hi, are you still going on the 25th March, I am interested.


Hi

I'm also interested in going around the 25th March


----------



## everest15

*Visa run this week (24th to 31st) to Hatta?*

Hi all,

a kind request to anyone with transport who is doing a visa run during the next 6 days...

Please could you let me know if you have an extra space in your car. I will pay a money contribution. 

My visa expires 26th Feb (point of entry Dubai airport), as I understand though I have a bit of a grace period (I hope). 
Please contact me asap.
Anyone without transport but who is thinking of hiring a car/driver for the trip please also contact me - maybe can split the costs.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## sammy_mjs

*Visa Run - 2nd of April*

Hi,

*i need advise*

My resedence visa was cacelled the 25th of Feb and im totally lost as to if i have a 10 days grace perios, how much do i have to pay - per day.... or do i have to do it on the eact 30th day ( thats today 25th march).

However i dont have time today and i will be going on the 2nd of April, and im looking for people to go with.

does anyone need to go, and do you want to arrange to share the journey so its cheaper? not sure how to do it and how much it cost

i hope someone can heeeeeellllllllppppp me!

Let me know


----------



## webmongaz

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/99977-visa-run-thread.html


----------



## sammy_mjs

Anyone needeing to go from dubai on the 2nd of aprill,
i dont have a car,
but i want to split the cost.


----------



## everest15

sammy_mjs said:


> Anyone needeing to go from dubai on the 2nd of aprill,
> i dont have a car,
> but i want to split the cost.


Hi,
Yeah I'm in the same position as you. This will be my first visa run and I've read through most of this thread, but still no closer to finding anyone to organise transport with.
If you look on Dubizzle, there are a lot of ads there from local drivers offering to driver to Hatta and leaving their phone numbers. Price seems to be around 200aed. Send me a message if you want to split the cost and hire one of those drivers from Dubizzle. My visa expires on 26th March, though I still have 10 days, so should be fine to go on 2nd April (preferably getting back to Dubai by 2.45pm).
There's also a special expat bus service from Marina on Friday which u can book on their website or turn up on the day (200aed), their site is at gotoursdubai com. Though i'd rather get a car if possible, it's more flexible, quicker and half the price.


----------



## sammy_mjs

everest15 said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I'm in the same position as you. This will be my first visa run and I've read through most of this thread, but still no closer to finding anyone to organise transport with.
> If you look on Dubizzle, there are a lot of ads there from local drivers offering to driver to Hatta and leaving their phone numbers. Price seems to be around 200aed. Send me a message if you want to split the cost and hire one of those drivers from Dubizzle. My visa expires on 26th March, though I still have 10 days, so should be fine to go on 2nd April (preferably getting back to Dubai by 2.45pm).
> There's also a special expat bus service from Marina on Friday which u can book on their website or turn up on the day (200aed), their site is at gotoursdubai com. Though i'd rather get a car if possible, it's more flexible, quicker and half the price.


Hey yea let do it, im fine to do it any time but have to do the 2nd. if we can find one more person its will be cheaper, also right.

its my 1st time and i dont know how much its gonna cost for me to pay for the visa, so want to do it really cheap lol .


----------



## sammy_mjs

Is there any european people that have a car doing a run the same time as us 2nd or April?
Or that wishes to drive us? How much will you charge? 
Please let me know thankssssssss


----------



## Mimi76

Hi there,

We are an expat couple and driving to Hatta on Friday the 29th April from Dubai. We have done the visa run many times before so we know the route/procedure quite well. On the way back we will stop by Barracuda and get some booze as well. So it will be visa run and booze run on the same day.

We have space for 2 people if anyone is interested.

Let us know..

Thanks


----------



## sammy_mjs

Senata76 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are an expat couple and driving to Hatta on Friday the 29th April from Dubai. We have done the visa run many times before so we know the route/procedure quite well. On the way back we will stop by Barracuda and get some booze as well. So it will be visa run and booze run on the same day.
> 
> We have space for 2 people if anyone is interested.
> 
> Let us know..
> 
> Thanks


Omggggg gutted you going on friday, I need to on the 2nd so mt next time urs due is when I have to leave the country, no chance you can push it till 2nd!?! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## everest15

Senata76 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are an expat couple and driving to Hatta on Friday the 29th April from Dubai. We have done the visa run many times before so we know the route/procedure quite well. On the way back we will stop by Barracuda and get some booze as well. So it will be visa run and booze run on the same day.
> 
> We have space for 2 people if anyone is interested.
> 
> Let us know..
> 
> Thanks


Hey, that sounds good, I'd be real interested to join you - if you're going on the 29th March or any day before 4th April.

I'm also up for going with Sammy on the 2nd April...only thing that worries me is that I'm pretty new here and don't feel confident hiring a reliable driver from all the ads I saw on Dubizzle...also not sure of the exact process one needs to go through at the border.
(Sammy - I think the price of the visa stamp at Hatta border is 50 aed.)


----------



## Mimi76

Senata76 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We are an expat couple and driving to Hatta on Friday the 29th April from Dubai. We have done the visa run many times before so we know the route/procedure quite well. On the way back we will stop by Barracuda and get some booze as well. So it will be visa run and booze run on the same day.
> 
> We have space for 2 people if anyone is interested.
> 
> Let us know..
> 
> Thanks




I mean 29th of March, this Friday. I wrote April by mistake!


----------



## Mimi76

sammy_mjs said:


> Omggggg gutted you going on friday, I need to on the 2nd so mt next time urs due is when I have to leave the country, no chance you can push it till 2nd!?! :fingerscrossed:


My last date is the 30th so we have to go tomorrow unfortunately. why don't you go a few days earlier?


----------



## sammy_mjs

its ok, im going on the 1st, it cos i need it to balance out with when i leave the county! if that make since.

thanks anyhow.


----------



## Mimi76

sammy_mjs said:


> its ok, im going on the 1st, it cos i need it to balance out with when i leave the county! if that make since.
> 
> thanks anyhow.


Sure it does, good luck


----------



## Mimi76

Okay we are leaving around 6 pm today and should be back by 10.30 PM. Let us know if you need a lift anyone.

cheers


----------



## Smich469

*visa for oman*

Hey Everyone

My partner is Jordanian and we are planning on doing a visa run early next month. just wondering how I go about applying for a Visa so he can enter oman?. Do we need to got to the immigration office in dubai and fill out forms? or is there a form online we can fill out? any info that would be great =)

Thank you


----------



## everest15

*Visa run to oman this week anyone?*

Hi all,
I was supposed to go to Oman today to get my visa renewed, but the driver badly let me down at the last minute and now I have to try and get there by Friday when my 10 day grace period expires. Is anybody available to go to the border in the morning, or leaving after 5pm in the evening?

One more question: When is it possible to get visa renewed at the border? Is there certain working times they have? If I arrived there at 8pm for example?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## coconut_shy

Senata76 said:


> Okay we are leaving around 6 pm today and should be back by 10.30 PM. Let us know if you need a lift anyone.
> 
> cheers


Hi Senata,
I really wanted to do the run by car but ended up flying. Would really like to join you for the next one if you are going towards the end of April?
Thanks!


----------



## Emma 08

*Visa run*

Hi everyone,

I need to do a visa run either Monday/ Tuesday next week. This will be my first time and wondered if anyone else was going that I could tag along with. I am willing to share fuel costs.


----------



## NiteBaron

Emma 08 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need to do a visa run either Monday/ Tuesday next week. This will be my first time and wondered if anyone else was going that I could tag along with. I am willing to share fuel costs.


Emma, intend to head to Hatta this Friday morning. Early start to avoid any queues...

Taking advantage of a friendly driver, who is also advertising in Dubizzle. Was really pleased with his services last month. Two of us have asked Hamdi for a ride this Friday - should be space for one more. Feel free to give him a call yourself: /snip

All the best, NiteBaron


----------



## NiteBaron

Emma 08 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need to do a visa run either Monday/ Tuesday next week. This will be my first time and wondered if anyone else was going that I could tag along with. I am willing to share fuel costs.


Emma, I should know better than add a phone number in a posting... (which is not permitted; forum rule)
Direct Message me for a number.

All the best, NiteBaron


----------



## Emma 08

Hi

Cannot private message as just joined?

Any ideas?


----------



## Mandingo

morning ...u have posy atleast five times before you can send PM

so let those fingers do the magic


----------



## NiteBaron

Emma 08 said:


> Hi
> 
> Cannot private message as just joined?
> 
> Any ideas?


As Mandingo pointed out: minimum 5 forum posts before you receive privilege of sending (or receiving) direct messages. I just learned about the restriction on receiving as I tried to send you the snipped phone number...

{time for some morning creativity; there are a wealth of forum threads awaiting your thoughts, queries, or responses...}

You can also learn practical tips on the good Hatta Visa Run blog posting: http://www.maxlyth.com/?p=134 (see comments for driver recommendations/contact details)

All the best, NiteBaron


----------



## saraswat

Emma 08 said:


> Hi
> 
> Cannot private message as just joined?
> 
> Any ideas?


Check your inbox ....


----------



## Pedjat87

I sent all the documents to my employer in Abu Dhabi on Saturday, and I got a visa yesterday. That was like only 5 days, I am surprised.


----------



## NiteBaron

Pedjat87 said:


> I sent all the documents to my employer in Abu Dhabi on Saturday, and I got a visa yesterday. That was like only 5 days, I am surprised.


A little variety in the system is perhaps to keep us on our toes... 

The administration continued to evolve. Still room for greater transparency and enhanced workflow efficiencies.

All the best, NiteBaron


----------



## Pedjat87

NiteBaron said:


> A little variety in the system is perhaps to keep us on our toes...
> 
> The administration continued to evolve. Still room for greater transparency and enhanced workflow efficiencies.
> 
> All the best, NiteBaron


Thanks dude


----------



## Jynxgirl

Pedjat87 said:


> I sent all the documents to my employer in Abu Dhabi on Saturday, and I got a visa yesterday. That was like only 5 days, I am surprised.


That is crazy fast... is this just a permit to enter the country? As abu dhabi has VERY different rules and you cant skip or working on two steps at the same time. Health coverage usually takes around a week in itself to be approved, once you go to the clinic in the uae to get the tests that are needed... that take a few days for themselves to come back.


----------



## Pedjat87

Jynxgirl said:


> That is crazy fast... is this just a permit to enter the country? As abu dhabi has VERY different rules and you cant skip or working on two steps at the same time. Health coverage usually takes around a week in itself to be approved, once you go to the clinic in the uae to get the tests that are needed... that take a few days for themselves to come back.


''Coming to Abu Dhabi sometimes requires arranging for visas (entry permits) in advance, the type of which varies depending on the purpose of visit and duration of stay. ''

Yes, it says Entry Permit http://www.moveoneinc.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/UAE-EEP-MoL.jpg

it's like this one. You can't get a residence visa before actually entering the country.

''Once the employee has arrived in the UAE, the employer must approach GDRFA to complete the procedures for obtaining an employment residence visa for the employee. ''

Source https://www.abudhabi.ae/egovPoolPor...p_citizen_homepage_hidenav&did=344220&lang=en


----------



## Mimi76

Hi everyone,

My friend, a European lady with her daughter is driving to Hatta (from Dubai) to do their visa run this Friday the 12th morning. Let me know if anyone needs a lift.

She can't post this herself, she is not a member of the forum.


Senata


----------



## telecompro

Hi All,

Im now starting to go through the employment visa process with the company and i really do not understand how the process goes exactly? Can anyone help?

I need to understand from start to finish with timelines..

thanks in advance


----------



## Pedjat87

I dont think there is some universal timeline about how things happen during the process. 
I simply signed a contract/offer letter, and filled out and sent bacl all the documents they sent me. With all of that my employer applied for my visa and a week after I got it. I guess I had it easy considering that some people wait more and get asked about some additional things to provide.


----------



## Mimi76

I thought this was a visa run thread! Not employment visa process one.


----------



## darthvaderboy

I have some queries regarding visa stamping and signing of a labour contract.

I have just recently joined a company on 18-feb-2013 but they have not made any attempts to get my visa stamped until just 2 days back. I was told to keep the passport with me since my first day of joining and was then asked to deliver it to them on 9-apr-2013, which is 2 days back.

I have the following questions:

1. I would like to know if I would be penalized if there is any delay in getting the visa stamping done, even though it was the company who is at fault? I had repeatedly contacted my company about the visa stamping but they did not pay any attention until just recently.

2. When my new contract will be signed, will the start date be from the day I arrived in UAE or will it be from the date the visa was stamped?

I would really appreciate your help on this. thanks


----------



## Eamon

*Visa Run costs*

Hi All

Can someone remind me of actual costs charged for Visa stamp at Oman, and what paperwork you need to bring?

Thanks


----------



## Ad Rem

Eamon said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can someone remind me of actual costs charged for Visa stamp at Oman, and what paperwork you need to bring?
> 
> Thanks


50drh for 10 days
200drh for 30 days.

Ur passport.

Have in mind that not all UAE visa types can get Oman visa on arrival.


----------



## Eamon

Ad Rem said:


> 50drh for 10 days
> 200drh for 30 days.
> 
> Ur passport.


Cheers


----------



## nikkisizer

Eamon said:


> Can someone remind me of actual costs charged for Visa stamp at Oman, and what paperwork you need to bring?


Hi Eamon,

Assuming you are driving to the Oman border, If you are a British passport holder it is AED 50 at the border for your visa stamp which is valid for 40 days.

Even though the stamp will say 30 days you actually get 40 days as British passport holders are given a 10 day grace period.

You will obviously need your passport and there is a form available at the counter for completion.

Good luck!


----------



## Eamon

nikkisizer said:


> Hi Eamon,
> 
> Assuming you are driving to the Oman border, If you are a British passport holder it is AED 50 at the border for your visa stamp which is valid for 40 days.
> 
> Even though the stamp will say 30 days you actually get 40 days as British passport holders are given a 10 day grace period.
> 
> You will obviously need your passport and there is a form available at the counter for completion.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi Nikki

Are you sure its only 50 AED...the other poster mentioned a lot more (200 odd)?
Thanks again


----------



## nikkisizer

Hi Eamon,

Yes if you are driving to the border it costs AED 50, I know this because my friend did it last week.


----------



## Eamon

nikkisizer said:


> Hi Eamon,
> 
> Yes if you are driving to the border it costs AED 50, I know this because my friend did it last week.


GREAT! In that case, I am now looking to do visa run (with anyone going) on or before 21st. Will share costs of course....thanks


----------



## ng1

phileas said:


> Hey Evenstar and Bluburd - shame I missed you guys today! I also need to do a visa run, am planning on going this weekend (20th or 21st).
> 
> Evenstar - could you give me the number of the private driver you know?
> 
> Anyone else interested in going and splitting the bill with me?



hey i wanna go this weekend and i got a car. 

Do u still want to go? I d be happy to have company  Let me know, thx!


----------



## Eamon

ng1 said:


> hey i wanna go this weekend and i got a car.
> 
> Do u still want to go? I d be happy to have company  Let me know, thx!


Sounds like a plan! What day you planning and time?


----------



## ng1

No concrete plans yet, thought sometime this weekend. I ll get back to u. probs friday, then it s done


----------



## M1982

*How long the process of emplyment visa in DMCC?*

Hello.. Im new user of Expat Forum.. I just want to ask how long the process of employment visa in DMCC freezone? My 1 month grace period will be finished after 12 days.. Im really worried about it.. That's why i want to know how long the process in applying employment visa in DMCC? #stressed


----------



## Rfletcher

Hi ng1
I need to go on visa run too if you have a spare seat going I would greatly appreciate it. 
Thanks


----------



## Eamon

ng1 said:


> hey i wanna go this weekend and i got a car.
> 
> Do u still want to go? I d be happy to have company  Let me know, thx!


Ng...Let me know today, what you plans are, as I need to know....cheers


----------



## coconut_shy

Eamon said:


> Ng...Let me know today, what you plans are, as I need to know....cheers


Hiya, I need to go too. I would love to come along and of course happy to split the cost. Thanks!


----------



## Eamon

coconut_shy said:


> Hiya, I need to go too. I would love to come along and of course happy to split the cost. Thanks!


Well if Ng replies, that would mean 4 of us...nice number, so lets see if he replies...if not, we 3 can go. Fridays is less busy (traffic wise)...early start...say 9 works for me??


----------



## Rfletcher

Sounds good to me too. Have you done this before as I am a newbie.


----------



## saraswat

Just wanted to point out that Ng1 had replied earlier, the post was not showing due to a glitch ... it can be seen now ... hope that helps you guys ....


----------



## Eamon

coconut_shy said:


> Hiya, I need to go too. I would love to come along and of course happy to split the cost. Thanks!





ng1 said:


> No concrete plans yet, thought sometime this weekend. I ll get back to u. probs friday, then it s done


Hi Ng...well your reply is now showing...thanks to mod. Anyway, you have 3 passengers...we just need to decide day, time and where to meet?

Cheers


----------



## coconut_shy

Eamon said:


> Well if Ng replies, that would mean 4 of us...nice number, so lets see if he replies...if not, we 3 can go. Fridays is less busy (traffic wise)...early start...say 9 works for me??


That works for me. Perfect! This will be my first time.


----------



## Eamon

coconut_shy said:


> That works for me. Perfect! This will be my first time.


Ng replied, so just need to wait on him I guess. I have no car...do you or Fletcher?


----------



## coconut_shy

Eamon said:


> Ng replied, so just need to wait on him I guess. I have no car...do you or Fletcher?


Hi, Sorry no I don't have a car :-(


----------



## Eamon

coconut_shy said:


> Hi, Sorry no I don't have a car :-(


Will have to wait on Ng then...try mssg him too...cheers


----------



## Angelica001

Is that possible in UAE to drive the car if some one on visit visa.


----------



## SweetpeaSA

*Visa run for resident visa*

Hi All,

Please help. 

1) As a South African do I need a visa to get into Oman?
2) Is it true that to get my residents visa processed I need to spend a night in Oman?
3) We want to drive to Oman and are borrowing a car from a friend, what papers do we need to take with?

Any advice would be appreciated. I have phoned to Omani embassy but the number listed on the website does not work. There is only a recorded message.

thank you!


----------



## ng1

Hey guys, 

Sry i gotta cancel on all of you, I don t have insurance for my car in oman, so i ll wait for a friend to come back from holiday, coz he ll know what to do. 

Sry, but if there is so many wanting to go now, u can maybe split costs on a rental


----------



## dubai_dream

*Visa Run*

Hello Guys, 

Does anyone have room for a small one to do a visa run this weekend??

Thank you!


----------



## ZairaB

*visa run*

Hello guys!

I really, reaaaally need to do a visa run before this Sunday. I would really appreciate it if anyone had a seat for me in their car, pleaaaase! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Neondor

Hello everyone,
Glad to be on a topic where I can get some answers.
My husband is working and living in Dubai. He has all the required documents for sponsoring me to get there and applied than for a spouse visa...last week. A whole week that we are waiting for the visa to issue!.
He was first told that it's a matter of 3 days maximum. He went several times to the immigration office. "Normal process" they said.
My husband kept on asking expat colleagues and the PRO of his compagny and finally has been told that for western spouses the process is always much faster than for arabic ones (and mainly for maghreb ones) !!
Anyone here ever experienced that?. How long could it be?. 
I'm really stressed. I did not expect to deal with this kind of ...discrimination (?!)
Thank you in advance for your feedback.


----------



## desert prince

*visa run*



ZairaB said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I really, reaaaally need to do a visa run before this Sunday. I would really appreciate it if anyone had a seat for me in their car, pleaaaase! :fingerscrossed:


Hi Zaira, do you still need to do the visa run? appelle moi cinquante deux quatrevinght cept, six, cept cent troi, un.
we will do a visa run together
regards


----------



## sheesha.addict

I wish I knew about this website before the weekend. I just did the run for my sister and would have loved to split the cost with someone! I guess there is always next time


----------



## desert prince

let us know next time sheesha addict, we will arrange something together...


----------



## GumbaGumba

nikkisizer said:


> Hi Eamon,
> 
> Assuming you are driving to the Oman border, If you are a British passport holder it is AED 50 at the border for your visa stamp which is valid for 40 days.
> 
> Even though the stamp will say 30 days you actually get 40 days as British passport holders are given a 10 day grace period.
> 
> You will obviously need your passport and there is a form available at the counter for completion.
> 
> Good luck!


Hiya

I seem to find a lot if contradicting information on the 10 days grace. My husband got his visit visa on 29 March and he will be leaving on 03rd May so he will be within the 10 days grace period. We are just wondering whether he'll have a fine or any hassle of the airport if we don't do a visa run or do we need to di a visa run to be on the safe side?

Bea


----------



## Rfletcher

GumbaGumba said:


> Hiya
> 
> I seem to find a lot if contradicting information on the 10 days grace. My husband got his visit visa on 29 March and he will be leaving on 03rd May so he will be within the 10 days grace period. We are just wondering whether he'll have a fine or any hassle of the airport if we don't do a visa run or do we need to di a visa run to be on the safe side?
> 
> Bea


Hi 

Just been on the visa run and one of the people had to pay 600aed for 5 day overstay. He had overstayed for 15 days. So if you overstay for no more than 10 days there's no fine and no problem at the border. 

Hope this helps


----------



## GumbaGumba

Rfletcher said:


> Hi
> 
> Just been on the visa run and one of the people had to pay 600aed for 5 day overstay. He had overstayed for 15 days. So if you overstay for no more than 10 days there's no fine and no problem at the border.
> 
> Hope this helps


Hi

Thank you very much, it helps. 

Bea


----------



## Eamon

Rfletcher said:


> Hi
> 
> Just been on the visa run and one of the people had to pay 600aed for 5 day overstay. He had overstayed for 15 days. So if you overstay for no more than 10 days there's no fine and no problem at the border.
> 
> Hope this helps


Oman border right?


----------



## Rfletcher

Oman border that's right 

Going again between the 20th and 30th of may


----------



## coconut_shy

Hiya,
Is anyone doing a run in the next few days? I don't have a car but of course happy to split costs. Haven't done one before so would appreciate the company!
Thanks


----------



## desert prince

coconut_shy said:


> Hiya,
> Is anyone doing a run in the next few days? I don't have a car but of course happy to split costs. Haven't done one before so would appreciate the company!
> Thanks


Hi Coconut Shy, 
we are going friday morning, do you want to join? i can't give you my number, it's not allowed on this site, can you send me yours in a pm if possible!!!
Regards


----------



## coconut_shy

Argh I would have loved to! 

Booked my flight to Bahrain yesterday instead as I didn't think anyone would get back to me. Maybe next time?


----------



## Guest

Anyone extended visa instead of doing a run? I think it costs around 700 DHM (or 1k, not sure), but anyway my question is, what is the procedure? Do they ask questions?

Obviously I am sure it is very smooth for UK or US or EU citizens, but how does it go for Indians, Russians or Pakistanis? (Assuming they have 1 month tourist visa)


----------



## saraswat

nathanalgren said:


> Obviously I am sure it is very smooth for UK or US or EU citizens, but how does it go for Indians, Russians or Pakistanis? (Assuming they have 1 month tourist visa)


If they come in on a visa that is eligible for extension, then its petty straight forward ... usually the person/agency/airline that you got sponsored by for the visa help in taking care of it ... good info here

http://www.dubaifaqs.com/visit-visa-renewal.php


----------



## Emanef

Hi guys

I'll be needing to do my first border run next weekend. Just a couple of questions... what is the process? Is it simply a case of crossing into Oman at Hatta and then coming back, or is there more to it? And is there a limit to the number of times you can do that crossing? And how long does it usually take roughly? 

We have a friend in Al Ain so we'll go and see him, probably next time and do the crossing there if it's possible? 

Is there anything else we should be aware of? We're UK nationals if that's relevant. 

Thanks!


----------



## JeanneEmeraldde

*Canadian with visa questions...*

i posted this elsewhere, so i apologize if this message is overkill.
so i intend to arrive in Dubai in the middle of June.
I will have a work visa ready for the end of August, but that gives me 2 1/2 months to be in visa limbo.
can Canadians do border runs?
a friend said his friend's Canadian mom did one with her Canadian passport, but i sort of want to make certain that i will be okay before i book my plane ticket...
i imagine that i may get a 30day visa and try to extend, but i will likely pay for a 60 day visa.
i would love to be able to come and go from Dubai (and take a couple of summer holidays), but i imagine that being a Canadian that i won't be able to...

thanks-
from a person trying to get the HECK out of Jakarta!!!


----------



## NiteBaron

JeanneEmeraldde said:


> i posted this elsewhere, so i apologize if this message is overkill.
> so i intend to arrive in Dubai in the middle of June.
> I will have a work visa ready for the end of August, but that gives me 2 1/2 months to be in visa limbo.
> can Canadians do border runs?
> a friend said his friend's Canadian mom did one with her Canadian passport, but i sort of want to make certain that i will be okay before i book my plane ticket...
> i imagine that i may get a 30day visa and try to extend, but i will likely pay for a 60 day visa.
> i would love to be able to come and go from Dubai (and take a couple of summer holidays), but i imagine that being a Canadian that i won't be able to...
> 
> thanks-
> from a person trying to get the HECK out of Jakarta!!!


You can easily find info online (simply web search) regarding the Hatta Run process, including travel time from Dubai. A gentle reminder: standard car insurance in UAE is not valid in Oman.

If you plan to "take several summer vacations", then assuming these will be outside of the UAE, then you might not need to make the Hatta Run. If you travel out/back from Dubai, then your 30 day visitor visa starts again... 

You actually have 40 days on a 30 day visit visa. After this point you will be fined for overstay. 

You mentioned 60 day visit visa. Yes, it is possible to buy an extension to your 30 day visit visa. This you purchase from the Dubai authorities. The fee is in the order of 800 AED. you would need to check the latest details for this...

- - -

Since the start of April 2013, an agreement was reached between Canada/UAE governments to be friendly again (in terms of trade and travel visa). Again, a simple web search will enlighten you as to the reason for the disagreement and what has been done recently to overcome this. In summary: Canadians no longer need to pay a large sum for UAE visit visa.


So, what made you think that Canadians would have greater trouble getting into, or out of, Dubai/UAE?

All the best, NiteBaron


----------



## JeanneEmeraldde

thanks for your response. 
though a new agreement has been reached regarding canadians in april, these changes haven't been instated yet. canadians still haven't been granted visas on arrival. simple web searches explain that things will get better, but nothing says exactly to what extent or when. 
at this point, i doubt that i will be able to travel this summer at all, as we don't get visas on arrival, and i wouldn't get granted the 30 day visa as some people from some other countries are.
i am waiting to hear back from some emails regarding this and am going to continue to try to call.
thanks for your response. i just want to cover all of my bases before i arrive if i can.
unlike jakarta where things can be fairly cheaply adjusted, i know that dubai is very different.


----------



## k_fab

Hi, is anyone doing a run next week? I don't have a car but happy to split costs.

Thanks


----------



## NiteBaron

JeanneEmeraldde said:


> thanks for your response.
> though a new agreement has been reached regarding canadians in april, these changes haven't been instated yet. canadians still haven't been granted visas on arrival. simple web searches explain that things will get better, but nothing says exactly to what extent or when.
> at this point, i doubt that i will be able to travel this summer at all, as we don't get visas on arrival, and i wouldn't get granted the 30 day visa as some people from some other countries are.
> i am waiting to hear back from some emails regarding this and am going to continue to try to call.
> thanks for your response. i just want to cover all of my bases before i arrive if i can.
> unlike jakarta where things can be fairly cheaply adjusted, i know that dubai is very different.


You are correct. The agreement reached earlier this month has not yet been out into force. This was indicated to take place "within a month". Assuming this happens, your travel in June should be easier & cheaper. 

Agree that this lack of clarity does not help you with your travel plans. It might be the case that your initial arrival is subject to the current procedures (visit visa obtained in advance and for a hefty fee), and that future travel is through new process - using Hatta Run or other travel outside of UAE.

At this stage you might find best recourse is to obtain trusted info from Canadian Consulate, or to contact the UAE dept responsible for such matters http://dnrd.ae/en/Customer_Care/Pages/ContactUs.aspx (online chat and internal phone number listed).

Good luck

All the best, NiteBaron


----------



## JeanneEmeraldde

aptly put, and thanks again for taking the time to reply.
of course i have nightmares of being in dubai, no problem, for 2 months, and then coming into major trouble because i have overstayed for two weeks until my work visa is put into place.
i will call the embassy tonight, and will also afterwards ask my school, if need be, if they can attempt to have my work visa ready for mid august rather than the end...
fingers crossed that this bureaucratic crap gets sorted quickly. i just don't hold my breath as bureaucracy doesn't tend to go that way...


----------



## Emanef

NiteBaron said:


> You can easily find info online (simply web search) regarding the Hatta Run process, including travel time from Dubai. A gentle reminder: standard car insurance in UAE is not valid in Oman.


Thanks for that, I think I know what we need to do now. One question that I've not been able to find the answer to though (maybe because it's obvious what the answer is - I've never done a run so don't know though!) is are there any limits on when you can cross the border and get your visa stamped? It may sound a silly question to ask as presumably the border is open 24/7 but are all the offices that issue the visas open 24/7 or do they have certain times of opening? And 7 days a week?

Thanks!


----------



## safia

*Ras Al Khaimah Border*

This may be a really daft question but I'm sure you guys, who seem to be experts on the visa run can help.

Can I cross the border at Ras Al Khaimah and get my British passport stamped on return the same route? I get the feeling that I have to use the Hatta crossing, but the RAK one would be much, much easier for me.

Thanks for any help/advice.


----------



## k_fab

safia said:


> This may be a really daft question but I'm sure you guys, who seem to be experts on the visa run can help.
> 
> Can I cross the border at Ras Al Khaimah and get my British passport stamped on return the same route? I get the feeling that I have to use the Hatta crossing, but the RAK one would be much, much easier for me.
> 
> Thanks for any help/advice.


Hi safia, according to my knowledge the easiest and the most common visa run by car is the Hatta crossing, never actually heard of anyone crossing the border at RAK.


----------



## k_fab

Emanef said:


> Thanks for that, I think I know what we need to do now. One question that I've not been able to find the answer to though (maybe because it's obvious what the answer is - I've never done a run so don't know though!) is are there any limits on when you can cross the border and get your visa stamped? It may sound a silly question to ask as presumably the border is open 24/7 but are all the offices that issue the visas open 24/7 or do they have certain times of opening? And 7 days a week?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Emanef, the immigration offices are open 24/7 as is the border


----------



## saraswat

safia said:


> This may be a really daft question but I'm sure you guys, who seem to be experts on the visa run can help.
> 
> Can I cross the border at Ras Al Khaimah and get my British passport stamped on return the same route? I get the feeling that I have to use the Hatta crossing, but the RAK one would be much, much easier for me.
> 
> Thanks for any help/advice.


I know people that have done it .. just keep driving straight through RAK (North) and then eventually you end up at the border .. it's actually a nice drive in some parts, sea on one side, mountains on the other...

EDIT: Now that I think about it, those runs were not recent and things do change without notice, so I would defer to someone who has a more recent experience, it was possible until last year though.


----------



## Emanef

k_fab said:


> Hi Emanef, the immigration offices are open 24/7 as is the border


Ah, great, thanks for that! We're wondering whether it's worth taking a couple of days.... is there much in the north of Oman worth visiting or do we need to be heading to Muscat and beyond to make it worth it?


----------



## k_fab

Emanef said:


> Ah, great, thanks for that! We're wondering whether it's worth taking a couple of days.... is there much in the north of Oman worth visiting or do we need to be heading to Muscat and beyond to make it worth it?


Can't really help you with what to visit in Oman but heard Muscat and Salalah are a must. I suppose you´ll have to surf the web and research if it's really worth staying back in the north.


----------



## Emanef

Blimey....800 miles drive to Salalah from Dubai! Not this weekend then....! lol


----------



## k_fab

Emanef said:


> Blimey....800 miles drive to Salalah from Dubai! Not this weekend then....! lol


It is a long drive, totally worth it, but not for a short weekend, unless ur feeling adventurous.


----------



## k_fab

hi!

Anyone doing the Hatta border run in the next few days? I don't have a car but willing to split costs. please leave me a pvt msg in inbox.

Thanks.


----------



## safia

saraswat said:


> I know people that have done it .. just keep driving straight through RAK (North) and then eventually you end up at the border .. it's actually a nice drive in some parts, sea on one side, mountains on the other...
> 
> EDIT: Now that I think about it, those runs were not recent and things do change without notice, so I would defer to someone who has a more recent experience, it was possible until last year though.


Thank you, saraswat. I found details elsewhere, but I think that was an oldish post, so I'll check it out this weekend. I've got to do it at the end of May, so I'll keep y'all posted if the RAK option is possible.


----------



## Emanef

Just reading the advice on another expat blog site. Do we really need to have car insurance docs with us for the border run?! Hadn't noticed that so hadn't printed it off!


----------



## Mimi76

Hi everyone, 
Anyone going to Hatta this week? I need to go Tuesday or Wednesday eve, let me know if anyone is going and can give me a lift.

Thanks


----------



## Mctutums

Hi there, I am happy to share my rental for runs, I go around the 22-24 of the month although this time I am flying out of Dubai. But happy to do it in June. 
I would like to visit Northern Oman for a couple of days if anyone would like to do that? 
Cheers 
Mctutums


----------



## Beltenebros

Hi guys,

Just to check up the availability: Anyone goes next week?

Cheers,


----------



## Nathan89

k_fab said:


> hi!
> 
> Anyone doing the Hatta border run in the next few days? I don't have a car but willing to split costs. please leave me a pvt msg in inbox.
> 
> Thanks.





Senata76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Anyone going to Hatta this week? I need to go Tuesday or Wednesday eve, let me know if anyone is going and can give me a lift.
> 
> Thanks





Beltenebros said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to check up the availability: Anyone goes next week?
> 
> Cheers,



Hey guys, I only recently found this thread and I'll need to go either on the 6th or 7th of May. 

If you're up for going together we can split the costs although I don't have a car either. 

I'll check the thread regularly until I leave (planning on going by bus and taxi).


----------



## MojriM

*Hello*

Hey Everyone,

I have to extend my visa by tomorrow,


Just wanted to ask, if I just pay 650AED and renew for another 30 days, does that mean I cant do the Visa run, and that I have to wait another 30 days before I enter UAE again?

if thats the case then I'm up for the Visa Run Tomorrow, anyone wanna share?


----------



## nickyr

*Visa run Friday 10th May*

Am doing a visa run on Friday morning (10th May). Let me know if anyone wishes to join and share costs. I normally find a driver on Dubizzle who charges around 150aed each if there's 2 people going.


----------



## MojriM

nickyr said:


> Am doing a visa run on Friday morning (10th May). Let me know if anyone wishes to join and share costs. I normally find a driver on Dubizzle who charges around 150aed each if there's 2 people going.


Hello, i would like to go with you, my 30 days end on the 8th, are American citizens eligable for the 10 day grace period ? if yes then I'm in


----------



## nickyr

*Visa run Friday 10th May*

Hi MM,
I think so re:10 day grace period for Americans, not 100% sure though. Can you get your posts up to 5 and then I can PM you my phone number?


----------



## MojriM

Ok I will post here and there, give me a minute


----------



## MojriM

Can you try now?


----------



## Nathan89

MojriM said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have to extend my visa by tomorrow,
> 
> 
> Just wanted to ask, if I just pay 650AED and renew for another 30 days, does that mean I cant do the Visa run, and that I have to wait another 30 days before I enter UAE again?
> 
> if thats the case then I'm up for the Visa Run Tomorrow, anyone wanna share?



If you renew it tomorrow at Immigration, then you get an extra 30 days. When that 30 days finishes, you can do a visa run straight away and get another 30 days.


----------



## k_fab

MojriM said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I have to extend my visa by tomorrow,
> 
> 
> Just wanted to ask, if I just pay 650AED and renew for another 30 days, does that mean I cant do the Visa run, and that I have to wait another 30 days before I enter UAE again?
> 
> if thats the case then I'm up for the Visa Run Tomorrow, anyone wanna share?


Hi MojriM,

You can only extend your visa once by paying the fee (650AED) at the immigration office without stepping out of the country. After that you will have to resort to visa runs, these you can do as many as you wish, there's no limit on them (for now). You will not have any 30 day restriction if your a national of any of these countries:

Andorra, Australia, Austria, Belgium, Brunei, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hong Kong, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Japan, Liechtenstein, Luxembourg, Malaysia, Monaco, New Zealand, Norway, Portugal, San Marino, Singapore, South Korea, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, The Netherlands, United Kingdom (except the British overseas citizens), United States, Vatican

(Dubai Visa Requirements - Information and Advice on Getting a Visa)

Hope this clarifies any doubts.


----------



## MojriM

Thanks Guys, 

I Guess I'll just go for the easy option and pay for the extension this time, and I'll go for the Visa run next month If my residency paperwork takes longer,

Thanks for clearing things up 

cheers


----------



## mlkendall

*Visa Run May 12 - I'm in!*

If anyone is doing a visa run later this week from the 11th to the 15th I am looking to share a ride with someone. Thank you.


----------



## Beltenebros

Anyone for next week then?

Cheers


----------



## Beltenebros

mlkendall said:


> If anyone is doing a visa run later this week from the 11th to the 15th I am looking to share a ride with someone. Thank you.


Hi mlKendall, I might want. I was thinking maybe on the 12th or 13th, but I'll get back to you when I know for sure. Since I am new at this, what's the total cost we're talking about? 
Thanx!


----------



## Beltenebros

So, anyone doing visa run this week?


----------



## I-Hassan

Hi guys I need to do visa run, today or the tomorrow, if anyone is interested and has a car let me know please. i am in JBR area.


----------



## I-Hassan

Beltenebros said:


> So, anyone doing visa run this week?


Hey dude,

if you manage to find someone with a car il be happy to go tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## mlkendall

*I still need to go too*



I-Hassan said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> if you manage to find someone with a car il be happy to go tonight or tomorrow.


I need to go this week Sunday or Monday also please PM me with updates or info if anyone is going.


----------



## Beltenebros

mlkendall said:


> I need to go this week Sunday or Monday also please PM me with updates or info if anyone is going.


So, it looks like we are three, but without a car! Maybe we could find one more with a car?


----------



## I-Hassan

Beltenebros said:


> So, it looks like we are three, but without a car! Maybe we could find one more with a car?


Yes guys, i tried to hire a car but dont have a credit card so guess Id find out here.
I am available to go tomorrow. plus I am not sure how to private message anyone here as I am new, so I dont know how i would send you guys my details.

Regards

Imran


----------



## I-Hassan

I-Hassan said:


> Yes guys, i tried to hire a car but dont have a credit card so guess Id find out here.
> I am available to go tomorrow. plus I am not sure how to private message anyone here as I am new, so I dont know how i would send you guys my details.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Imran


thanks, I think I had to do minimum 5 posts before I can send message, I will try now.


----------



## I-Hassan

I-Hassan said:


> Yes guys, i tried to hire a car but dont have a credit card so guess Id find out here.
> I am available to go tomorrow. plus I am not sure how to private message anyone here as I am new, so I dont know how i would send you guys my details.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Imran


Ok Guys i have managed to get a car, so if you interested in going for a Visa run tomorrow get in touch, I want to leave around 4.00pm. we can split the cost,

I cant send messages personally for some reason, I wanted to leave from JBR next to Hilton, so if interested Jump on I have 3 spaces.

Regards


----------



## Beltenebros

I-Hassan said:


> Ok Guys i have managed to get a car, so if you interested in going for a Visa run tomorrow get in touch, I want to leave around 4.00pm. we can split the cost,
> 
> I cant send messages personally for some reason, I wanted to leave from JBR next to Hilton, so if interested Jump on I have 3 spaces.
> 
> Regards


Hi I-hassan, what is the cost for each?


----------



## excm1

Hi,

After 30 days I went out the country to go to Qatar for the day and now have a week left on my second 30 day Tourist Visa. (almost 60days now)

Will it be ok for me to do this again or something similar and what are the risks with this?

Thanks,


----------



## I-Hassan

Beltenebros said:


> Hi I-hassan, what is the cost for each?


Around 100 AED approx.

Have you been there before?


----------



## I-Hassan

Going Visa run to Oman from JBR today around 12.30pm. anyone interested message me asap.


----------



## WanderingMendicant

Sorry for the late post, but I'm planning to do a visa run either late tonight (Wednesday) or Thursday afternoon. Room for 3 in my car. I'll be leaving from the Marina. PM me if you're interested.

- D


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Hi,

I apologise if this is not the appropriate thread for this question.

I came to Dubai last week and my visa stamping in process. My visa is issued by my employer in JAFZA. They told me that after my visa is stamped on my passport, I can sponsor my spouse, though I will need the tenancy contract and other supporting documents to do so.

My problem is that I wanted my spouse to take a look at the houses before we settle on anything. The PR guy told me that my spouse can come to UAE on a visit visa but it must not be tourist or transit visa as these two visas cannot be converted into residence visa without going out of the country.

Is there any way around it? How can I get a visit visa? Did some face a similar problem?

Thank you.


----------



## JeanneEmeraldde

Mclovin oo7 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I apologise if this is not the appropriate thread for this question.
> 
> I came to Dubai last week and my visa stamping in process. My visa is issued by my employer in JAFZA. They told me that after my visa is stamped on my passport, I can sponsor my spouse, though I will need the tenancy contract and other supporting documents to do so.
> 
> My problem is that I wanted my spouse to take a look at the houses before we settle on anything. The PR guy told me that my spouse can come to UAE on a visit visa but it must not be tourist or transit visa as these two visas cannot be converted into residence visa without going out of the country.
> 
> Is there any way around it? How can I get a visit visa? Did some face a similar problem?
> 
> Thank you.


Hey.

Being that I am also Canadian, I had a ton of questions regarding the visa for my arrival (awaiting the new rules to change, visit visa while i wait for my work visa etc.). i found a website and found the guy who runs the site to be incredibly helpful and knowledgeable. his email address is robtylerjr at gmail dot com

i would try him if i were you. he got back to me within a couple of days with detailed answers to all of my questions.

hope he may be of help.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

JeanneEmeraldde said:


> Hey.
> 
> Being that I am also Canadian, I had a ton of questions regarding the visa for my arrival (awaiting the new rules to change, visit visa while i wait for my work visa etc.). i found a website and found the guy who runs the site to be incredibly helpful and knowledgeable. his email address is robtylerjr at gmail dot com
> 
> i would try him if i were you. he got back to me within a couple of days with detailed answers to all of my questions.
> 
> hope he may be of help.


Thanks for the information.

I will email him to see if he can help.

The weird thing is that there are no clear rules which one could find online on government portal or something. Different people are telling different stories. Some even claim that they have successfully changed Tourist or Transit visa into residence visa and some say that it is not possible.


----------



## Emanef

Mclovin oo7 said:


> The weird thing is that there are no clear rules which one could find online on government portal or something. Different people are telling different stories. Some even claim that they have successfully changed Tourist or Transit visa into residence visa and some say that it is not possible.


Yep! Welcome to Dubai (as I keep getting told since arriving here....!)


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Emanef said:


> Yep! Welcome to Dubai (as I keep getting told since arriving here....!)


Haha...Thanks

It is funny as I always used to book my car rental from Canada via email and never had any issue while I was visiting the country.

This time, when I arrived on employment visa, rental company said I cannot get a car since now I am on the employment visa> I need to get it stamped on my passport first. What????

It is really weird.

A hotel quoted me AED 12,000 for a month and I was ready to take it as it was clean and location was good. Then a coworker of mine was able to get the same deal for AED 7000.

A lot to learn for me....


----------



## sweetczarina

Good day!

Can the entry permit be renewed for the 3rd time? 

First issue - valid until March 22 
First Renewal - valid until May 20

Is it possible to renew it again since my papers are still in process in PH goverment and it is taking too much time there?

Please help and advise.


----------



## CrisBJack

*Visa run*

Hi looking to do a visa run have done lots in the past, but wanting to share costs and knowledge.


----------



## challwre

CrisBJack said:


> Hi looking to do a visa run have done lots in the past, but wanting to share costs and knowledge.


I could share costs but not knowledge. This would be my first. Since you have done it lots in the past, have you ever heard of someone getting turned away and their passport stamped saying they cant enter UAE for 6 months?!?! Just heard this horror story from a coworker. 

Anyway, PM me and we can arrange times and cost if interested.


----------



## saraswat

challwre said:


> have you ever heard of someone getting turned away and their passport stamped saying they cant enter UAE for 6 months?!?!


That sounds like an immigration ban, which can be requested by employers etc in certain cases, and even in matters involving the courts .. but the 6 months throws me off, those usually are a year long. It certainly is not the 6 month employment ban as that only applies to employment and the individual is free to stay in the country during that time period, just not work.

Something seems a bit off to be honest, make sure your co-worker is giving you all the details and not feeding you some b.s ....


----------



## Mimi76

Hi everyone,

We are doing a visa run this week, anyday from Wednesday to Saturday- we are flexible- and we have room for 2 people. We will be departing from Dubai Marina. Let us know if you are interested.


----------



## excm1

Senata76 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are doing a visa run this week, anyday from Wednesday to Saturday- we are flexible- and we have room for 2 people. We will be departing from Dubai Marina. Let us know if you are interested.


Hi, I'm interested. New to this so not sure what to do.


----------



## nite

Just Google - go tours dubai, give Nick a call and he'll sort you out. Cheap, fun and stress free. Cheers, Nite.


----------



## Mimi76

excm1 said:


> Hi, I'm interested. New to this so not sure what to do.


Hello,

when do you need to go by? My last day is Saturday... We are flexible, can do one late afternoon or Friday morning..

PM me for details


----------



## Mimi76

excm1 said:


> Hi, I'm interested. New to this so not sure what to do.


Just noticed you cannot pm, contact me on 0567344599

Thanks


----------



## excm1

I'm free most of Friday, don't mind morning if that's convenient.


----------



## ikin

Hello,

We are currently in the phase of "Dubai would be an awesome place to live" and just start to make plans for the future.

I'm currently working in the Internet industry with some experience. I saw some job vacancies online that are very interesting, giving me even more energy to find out all about the possibility of moving.

But, we are a bit afraid of the rules about living and working in Dubai. I've been trying to find the info we need on this forum, but it is not an easy task, so much info! (That's a good thing!)

If I lose my job/residence visa, I understood that I would be on a 30 day visit visa. I read you could do border runs (4 hour trip) to get a new visit visa. But, are you allowed to remain in your house, drive etc with only a visit visa?

If my wife (we are married) is working and I am not, will this be a problem?

If we should get fired both of us, could we still do the border runs and remain in the country (if we could pay the rent)?

Not that we are planning of getting fired, but we saw some real bad documentaries on TV about people in Dubai who had to leave everything behind and hurry to get out of the country...

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Brav0

ikin said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are currently in the phase of "Dubai would be an awesome place to live" and just start to make plans for the future.
> 
> I'm currently working in the Internet industry with some experience. I saw some job vacancies online that are very interesting, giving me even more energy to find out all about the possibility of moving.
> 
> But, we are a bit afraid of the rules about living and working in Dubai. I've been trying to find the info we need on this forum, but it is not an easy task, so much info! (That's a good thing!)
> 
> If I lose my job/residence visa, I understood that I would be on a 30 day visit visa. I read you could do border runs (4 hour trip) to get a new visit visa. But, are you allowed to remain in your house, drive etc with only a visit visa?
> 
> If my wife (we are married) is working and I am not, will this be a problem?
> 
> If we should get fired both of us, could we still do the border runs and remain in the country (if we could pay the rent)?
> 
> Not that we are planning of getting fired, but we saw some real bad documentaries on TV about people in Dubai who had to leave everything behind and hurry to get out of the country...
> 
> Thanks for the help!


I am by no means the oracle on this, as I have only been in Dubai for 2 months and am still looking for work.

However my advice/comments

- don't leave the UK until one (or both of you ideally) has a job here. without a job/visa you cant rent a place to live, open a bank account etc etc 
- once you gain employment you will be sponsored by the company and granted a residence Visa (of which you can add dependants i.e. wife, children etc.)
- I dont know what happens if you get fired, if you leave a job you have to get a NOC (notification of consent form) which is passed on to your new employer as proof you left on amicable terms and don't owe any debts/allowances.
- if you come here without a job or employment you will have a 'visit visa' like me and have to do the Visa run every 30 days (although I believe there is 10 days grace) 

Hope that helps


----------



## Emanef

Brav0 said:


> - once you gain employment you will be sponsored by the company and granted a residence Visa (of which you can add dependants i.e. wife, children etc.)


Bear in mind that if your wife gets work first it's not so easy for her to sponsor you as it is you to sponsor her. You can carry on with your tourist visa, renewing each month though.

From another site;


> A wife may sponsor her husband if she is employed as a doctor; engineer or teacher and she should be earning no less than AED4000 per month without accommodation or AED3000 with an accommodation allowance. If the wife works in a different profession to the ones listed she must make a petition to the department to exempt her from this requirement. The department will decide on the request and pass its resolution of acceptance or rejection. In the case of acceptance the basic salary requirement will increase to AED10000 without accommodation or AED9000 with an accommodation allowance. The visa that will be issued is a one year renewable residency visa.


----------



## Mimi76

We are leaving for Hatta tomorrow morning and still have space if anyone needs to do visa run.

thanks


----------



## Mimi76

Hello,

Anyone needs to go to Hatta for visa run tomorrow ( saturday) ?


----------



## MojriM

I'm Going tomorrow morning for a Visa Run, sunday, please let me know if anyone wants to share


----------



## Brav0

Hi, I hope someone can help

This will be my first Visa run so have a few questions:

- what paper work do I need to take with me
- what does the process cost (I know I will have to also contributor to the run itself, petrol, care hire etc etc) 
- Do you need to leave the UAE for a certain amount of time (5 mins, 5 hours etc) 
- If I go with my friend who has a Dubai employment Visa will they have to complete the same paperwork?
- Is your visit Visa valid for a month or 4 weeks?
- Where is the usual Visa run location? how long does a return trip take?


Also I need to 'do' a run by the 29th is anyone going from JLT/Marina area?

Thanks, bit nervous at this is my first one


----------



## IzzyBella

Brav0 said:


> Hi, I hope someone can help
> 
> This will be my first Visa run so have a few questions:
> 
> - what paper work do I need to take with me valid passport
> - what does the process cost (I know I will have to also contributor to the run itself, petrol, care hire etc etc) 50dhrs
> - Do you need to leave the UAE for a certain amount of time (5 mins, 5 hours etc) Exit Dubai, Enter Oman, Exit Oman, Enter Dubai (you can basically enter and leave as soon as you want)
> - If I go with my friend who has a Dubai employment Visa will they have to complete the same paperwork? Yes - and get 3 stamps
> - Is your visit Visa valid for a month or 4 weeks? 30 days. (UK passport means you get a "grace period" of 10 days on top, thus 30+10=40 days)
> - Where is the usual Visa run location? how long does a return trip take? 3 hour round trip on a good day. Just get in car and head for Oman/Hatta. It's a straight road. Follow the flags at unsigned roundabouts. It's pretty straight forwars. Don't go on a long weekend.
> 
> 
> Also I need to 'do' a run by the 29th is anyone going from JLT/Marina area? Sorry, I did mine last on the 2nd. It's pretty straight forward.
> 
> Thanks, bit nervous at this is my first one


Next time I do it, I might make a little post about it. Including photos/things to look out for.  

It's really not that scary/hard.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi Emanaf

copying/pasting full articles from other websites is not allowed due to copyright implications however feel free to post the link with the full article as is rather informative.


Thanks


----------



## Emanef

I have no idea where it was from. I found it on a forum and emailed the text to myself ages ago and just rewrote it based on actually doing the run myself. Sorry!

It was heavily changed in my own way. Unfortunately I no longer have my version as you have deleted it!


----------



## IzzyBella

Rats? Where?? I didn't notice any rats. In fact, the place in Hatta is rather pretty for a government building/border cross.


----------



## Roxtec Blue

IzzyBella said:


> Rats? Where?? I didn't notice any rats. In fact, the place in Hatta is rather pretty for a government building/border cross.


Certainly no rats that I saw there last time when doing a run for friends. May I recommend Hatta Fort Hotel on the way back (at the roundabout) as a stop for lunch or refreshments. Very pleasant .The Thai beef salad is ace. :focus:


----------



## Brav0

Hi All

I have now been provided with lots of info on how to 'do' a Visa run and what I need to take etc etc so thanks for all the responses!

I need to do a Visa run by 29th June, if anyone is going can you please let me know? I live in JLT and dont have a car but willing to pay my way 

Thanks


----------



## IzzyBella

Brav0 said:


> I need to do a Visa run by 29th June


Is it definitely the 29th? Did you come by DXB?
If so, add the 10 day grace period if you're doing a hatta run.


----------



## Brav0

IzzyBella said:


> Is it definitely the 29th? Did you come by DXB?
> If so, add the 10 day grace period if you're doing a hatta run.


yes came from Manchester to Dubai

I had heard about the 10 days but wanted to play it safe on my first run


----------



## Emanef

On that 10 day extension.... my last visa run was on 2 June so my 30 days would be up on around 2 July. However, I may be flying out of the country on 7th July. Would I be ok to wait until 7th July or do I still need to do a run because my last visa stamp from from the Hatta border (UK passport)?


----------



## IzzyBella

Brav0 said:


> yes came from Manchester to Dubai
> 
> I had heard about the 10 days but wanted to play it safe on my first run


I was 5 days over. I had no fine. Flew in from Heathrow and did the Hatta cross 35 days later.




Emanef said:


> On that 10 day extension.... my last visa run was on 2 June so my 30 days would be up on around 2 July. However, I may be flying out of the country on 7th July. Would I be ok to wait until 7th July or do I still need to do a run because my last visa stamp from from the Hatta border (UK passport)?


I'd say you'd be fine. The fine is pretty cheap if they decided to pick on you. But honestly, I doubt they'd bother.

--- 
If anyone else has had experience to the contrary, speak up. I've only had to do it once but the men on desk didn't care or ask a question as soon as I gave them their money.


----------



## Emanef

Ah, thanks. I'll maybe chance it if I do and up going then.


----------



## cadillac

Hi All
Few days before I cancelled my and my family visa and Now i am going for a visa run and i will get my visa in few days BUT the problem is with my family visa. The grace period of 30 days maybe less to process my visa completion because labour card may take 2-4 weeks approx. SO the question is that what should i do to avoid the fines. Is there any way to extend grace period. or can i apply for the family visa before my labour card or there is anything possible to get my and my family visa done within 30 days ???
Thanks..


----------



## saraswat

cadillac said:


> Hi All
> Few days before I cancelled my and my family visa and Now i am going for a visa run and i will get my visa in few days BUT the problem is with my family visa. The grace period of 30 days maybe less to process my visa completion because labour card may take 2-4 weeks approx. SO the question is that what should i do to avoid the fines. Is there any way to extend grace period. or can i apply for the family visa before my labour card or there is anything possible to get my and my family visa done within 30 days ???
> Thanks..


What passport do you carry ? A visa run is not possible on a passport from Pakistan or India for that matter. Only certain countries' citizens are afforded the luxury ...


----------



## dubai_dream

*Unsure*

Hi Guys, 

My last visa run was on the 25th March and I am flying to the UK on the 6th July. Will I have to do another run between that time?

Thank you.


----------



## IzzyBella

dubai_dream said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My last visa run was on the 25th March and I am flying to the UK on the 6th July. Will I have to do another run between that time?
> 
> Thank you.


I think you'll be over by 2 days. I can't remember the fine. Is it 200dhrs for the first day and 100dhrs every day there after?


----------



## Emanef

March? Presumably you mean May?!


----------



## dubai_dream

Yes I meant MAY. Great, thank you for your replies!!


----------



## cadillac

saraswat said:


> What passport do you carry ? A visa run is not possible on a passport from Pakistan or India for that matter. Only certain countries' citizens are afforded the luxury ...


I have Pak passport and i can go for visa run the issue is not with the visa run its with family visa please re-read my post and thank you for reply.


----------



## sheena_164

Hi guys I have a problem it's taking longer then expected for my visa to get sorted under my husbands visa as everything takes so bloody long.

I need help I'm on a tourist visa which will finish next week as I have 30 days...what do I do please help. I have a British passport. Thanks


----------



## saraswat

Just do a visa run ..


----------



## ZairaB

desert prince said:


> Hi Zaira, do you still need to do the visa run? appelle moi cinquante deux quatrevinght cept, six, cept cent troi, un.
> we will do a visa run together
> regards


Hey desert prince! J'appelle sans faute cet aprem! Desolee, un peu busy atm!


----------



## saraswat

Posts in English only please, it's the forum rules ...


----------



## Brav0

I am looking to do a Visa run either next week or very early July


----------



## mlkendall

I need to go on a run today if anyone is going I would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## ZairaB

saraswat said:


> Posts in English only please, it's the forum rules ...


Oh ok sure, sorry!


----------



## sheena_164

Hi can some one explain to me what a visa run is!!!! What do u do???


----------



## Roxtec Blue

sheena_164 said:


> Hi can some one explain to me what a visa run is!!!! What do u do???


----------



## Desert_Fever

*Visa Run and Home Rental*

I see a lot of people doing visa runs due to long processing times for residency visa, change of jobs or outright looking for work. <My question is: How do you get a place to live and continue to pay rent with utilities when you can't prove your residency visa status? Having a residency visa is the basic element needed to rent/id card etc. Does this mean you must at one point have had that...or am I missing something?


----------



## Emanef

You get a job, your employer sponsors you for your VISA and you can then get accommodation. You'll struggle to get accommodation until you have a residency visa (unless your employer is willing to get accommodation in their name, which means they are responsible for it. 

Between getting a job and getting the residency visa you continue on your tourist visa.

Think that's correct, I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Desert_Fever

That makes sense to me - but seems like a large number of people on this thread make runs. I just wondered what type of accommodations they had and how they qualified for them without a residency status?


----------



## Emanef

There are a lot of temporary serviced residence places, that's what we stayed in (for about 8 weeks). They're like a hotel room but you get a kitchen and usually the room cleaned twice a week, that sort of thing.


----------



## sheena_164

Thanks all for being so helpful!


----------



## summerbreeze

Hey everyone! I need to do a visa run between July 5-9. Is anyone going? This is my first run and I have an American passport.


----------



## Brav0

Hi I need to go either this week or early next, would prefer to go with one or two others

Happy to contribute towards car hire etc


----------



## summerbreeze

Brav0 said:


> Hi I need to go either this week or early next, would prefer to go with one or two others
> 
> Happy to contribute towards car hire etc



Hi! Would you be able to do Tuesday or Wednesday next week or what's the last day that you can go?

We would need to hire a car.


----------



## Rach.xx

Im not sure if it has been mentioned on here but Go Tours Dubai are great for visa runs. They make several trips everyweek to Oman in a mini bus (leaves from dubai marina mall) and charge 150 aed return. Its so conveinient and straight forward. I completed a visa run last month and have already booked my seat again this month  xx


----------



## Brav0

summerbreeze said:


> Hi! Would you be able to do Tuesday or Wednesday next week or what's the last day that you can go?
> 
> We would need to hire a car.


Hi i have managed to get a lift in a friend of someone my partner works with so I'm going on Monday

However look at Rach.xx post as i was going to go with an organised tour 150AED seems reasonable, then you dont have to worry about hiring a car, insurance etc 

Good Luck


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

*When to go*

all, my visitor visa ends Jul 14th. how do you all pick the daate?
do you go on the next day (here in this case the 15th) to oman and get a new 30 day stamp?
can this cycle go on for ever? or is there a limit

US passport holder here and this would be our first visa run..
please advise


----------



## saraswat

roosterbooster20132013 said:


> all, my visitor visa ends Jul 14th. how do you all pick the daate?
> do you go on the next day (here in this case the 15th) to oman and get a new 30 day stamp?
> can this cycle go on for ever? or is there a limit
> 
> US passport holder here and this would be our first visa run..
> please advise


Read the thread ...


----------



## beeniesmiles

i did visa runs for about 6 months between leaving my old job and setting up my own company and securing my own visa...

i know there's alot of talk about "group buses" and tour companies that provide visa run services, but i used a driver named Hamza, who was absolutely AWESOME. he would actually remember the days that my 40 days grace period was over and message me to remind me!

it was 200 for him + 50 dhs for the visa itself in oman. excellent new clean SUV and usually there's 2-3 other people in the car so it becomes a nice social experience as well-- goes by very quickly!

hamza: 0551175223


----------



## safia

*Visa Run at Rak border*



saraswat said:


> I know people that have done it .. just keep driving straight through RAK (North) and then eventually you end up at the border .. it's actually a nice drive in some parts, sea on one side, mountains on the other...
> 
> EDIT: Now that I think about it, those runs were not recent and things do change without notice, so I would defer to someone who has a more recent experience, it was possible until last year though.



Oh dear, way back on Pg.57, I raised a question which I've now answered myself but forgot to come back here to share it. Sorry! Anyway, here goes:

I've now done the visa run via Ras Al Khaimah to the Oman border crossing at Al Dara TWICE. OMG - it's easy-peasy and costs AED 80 (30 UAE side, 50 Oman side). 

I live in the centre of RAK, near Safeer Mall - the drive to the border is simple - from Manar Mall (on your left) drive straight and follow the signs for Julphar and Rams - it's the E11 and takes you past the big ugly cement and stone quarries. Oman is signposted as is the border crossing. Total journey time within the speed limit = 1 hour to 1 hour 15 mins. 

You can park on the UAE side, enter the building and then walk to the Oman border post - both large, modern buildings with staff who speak English, plenty of seating area and good, clean toilet facilities. You get 40 days doing it by land, but only 30 if you fly - so be careful - if you are going to leave the country by plane after this renewal, you'll only have 30 days or pay a fine. If you are renewing again by the land crossing, you have 40 days.

The whole process took about 15 minutes (and we walked). I left home at 8.45am and was back at Manar Mall by 11am. There were no more than a handful of cars on my last run, but the first time, we went earlier and it was empty. Both times it was a Saturday.

Okay, maybe it's a bit far for someone from Dubai, but RAK has a lovely Corniche and several good Malls if you want to break the journey. It'd be very handy for anyone in Ajman or Sharjah and you get to see the mountains, goats, a few donkeys and even some wandering cattle on the way!

I can totally recommend it. :clap2:


----------



## roosterbooster20132013

*why go out of UAE????*

i just called the DRNE (immigraiton hotline customer service) and they told me that I need not LEAVE UAE to get an extension on the soon to expire 30 days visa i recieved on arrival (US passport holder)...
the cost to do it within UAE is 620 dh per person.
isnt your time important driving to oman and back?

please explain why people are not doing an extension in UAE/dubai...


----------



## QOFE

roosterbooster20132013 said:


> i just called the DRNE (immigraiton hotline customer service) and they told me that I need not LEAVE UAE to get an extension on the soon to expire 30 days visa i recieved on arrival (US passport holder)...
> the cost to do it within UAE is 620 dh per person.
> isnt your time important driving to oman and back?
> 
> please explain why people are not doing an extension in UAE/dubai...


I believe that you can only apply for an extension to your visa once at the immigration here in Dubai. It's cheaper to do Oman visa runs and they can be done multiple times if needed.


----------



## safia

There's a big difference between AED85 and AED620 as well - especially if it's a regular monthly expense. We're not all earning 60k a month ;-)


----------



## Vlinder

summerbreeze said:


> Hey everyone! I need to do a visa run between July 5-9. Is anyone going? This is my first run and I have an American passport.


Hi Summerbreeze, I also need to do a visa run between today and July 14, could I still join you? I dont have a UAE driving license nor a car but would be happy to share the costs. I've done the oman visa run 1 month ago for the 1st time and have a Belgian passport.


----------



## Alan_Jza

I am having to do a visa run on 21 July 2013 - Anyone interested let me know


----------



## norampin

Hi,
Is there an easy run from Abu Dhabi?

Thanks


----------



## XDoodlebugger

norampin said:


> Hi,
> Is there an easy run from Abu Dhabi?
> 
> Thanks


Al Ain - Buraimi


----------



## jaydivinaa

*Visa Run*

Hi all

planning a visa run around 20 or 21 july....please inform via reply
will spilt costs....

Cheers





dizzyizzy said:


> this thread is for uae expats who have questions about visa runs. Expats going on visa runs and looking for other expats to join to split costs evenly can also use this thead to announce trips.
> 
> Rules:
> 
> 1. Do not post your contact details for everyone to see! This includes names, phone numbers and email addresses. Your details will get deleted and you will get an infraction too. This is for your own safety. Use the private message facility instead.
> 
> 2. Use this thread at your own risk. Stay safe and be careful who you are joining or letting join you for a visa run.
> 
> 3. This thread is not for people to make money out of visa runs. You are expected to disclose the full cost of the trip in advance and split the costs evenly.
> 
> *4. Do not use this thread to do business. Private drivers or individuals offering visa runs and people touting for business in general will get an immediate ban from the forum as per the forum rules.*
> 
> 5. Only regular forum members are allowed to post here (those with 5 useful posts or more).


----------



## Linken

Hello, 

I am currently looking to do a visa run from Abu Dhabi before the 16th of July. I do not have a car and can't drive but am happy to split the cost. Anyone looking to share?

Alternatively if someone could tell me which buses I need to get to the nearest border?


----------



## tazraj

*Visa run @ hatta still possible?*

hi everyone
i've recently heard that the visa run via the hatta border crossing is no longer possible. is this true? does anyone have a definite answer? cheers!


----------



## CrisBJack

I went at end of June and was open then, but noticed the new buildings were nearly ready so that might be the case for now.


----------



## Brav0

tazraj said:


> hi everyone
> i've recently heard that the visa run via the hatta border crossing is no longer possible. is this true? does anyone have a definite answer? cheers!


I went on the 30th June and was fine, however this was my first one so wouldnt know if there was a new process or new buildings


----------



## tazraj

*All OK!*

thanks for the responses everyone. went on july 13th, couldn't have been easier. was there and back to dubai within 3hrs!


----------



## jaydivinaa

hi guys...
please advice if anyone doing a visa run this week
cheers


----------



## Emanef

It must be a nice little earlier for the Omani boarder. Are those new offices UAE offices or Oman? 

Anyone know if it's possible to do a boarder run at Al Ain? I have a friend there and I'm wondering whether I can tie my next one in with a visit to him.


----------



## AUHRUN

jaydivinaa said:


> Hi all
> 
> planning a visa run around 20 or 21 july....please inform via reply
> will spilt costs....
> 
> Cheers


I am looking to go this weekend. How are you planning on travelling and what are the costs to be split?


----------



## AUHRUN

jaydivinaa said:


> hi guys...
> please advice if anyone doing a visa run this week
> cheers


Replied to your other message. Let me know asap if and how you plan to get there. Cheers


----------



## AUHRUN

*Visa run*

Don't suppose you are interested in going this weekend? 



Alan_Jza said:


> I am having to do a visa run on 21 July 2013 - Anyone interested let me know


----------



## nickyr

*Visa run on 19th/20th July*

Anyone doing a visa run from Dubai this weekend? Would like to join if possible, split costs etc.

Thanks.


----------



## norampin

*ABU DHABI TO OMAN BY THURSDAY 25TH JULY*

I plan on going before THIS thursday. I have a car.

Anyone willing to jump on board?


----------



## Linken

Hello Everyone, 

I completed my visa run last Monday, no problems what so ever. I used a company called Go Tours Dubai. They pick you up from Dubai Marina Mall, drive you across the Hatta border then straight back. I would recommend them if it is your first time doing a crossing as they sort everything out for you. Its 150 AED for the journey and 50 the crossing at Hatta and all your need is your passport.

I'm sure it is cheaper to just find a car share but for those who don't drive, have left it too late to find a car share or are unsure what to do, Go Tours might be the solution.

Next time I think I will go myself via the Al Ain border.


----------



## rutebrito

I have to do my first visa run the 1st week of August and wasn't too sure about driving there alone. So glad I read your post!

Thanks for sharing!



Linken said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I completed my visa run last Monday, no problems what so ever. I used a company called Go Tours Dubai. They pick you up from Dubai Marina Mall, drive you across the Hatta border then straight back. I would recommend them if it is your first time doing a crossing as they sort everything out for you. Its 150 AED for the journey and 50 the crossing at Hatta and all your need is your passport.
> 
> I'm sure it is cheaper to just find a car share but for those who don't drive, have left it too late to find a car share or are unsure what to do, Go Tours might be the solution.
> 
> Next time I think I will go myself via the Al Ain border.


----------



## norampin

Has anyone done the Abu Dhabi Buraimi run before? Is there a direct motorway or need to go into Dubai?

Planning on going in the morning.

thanks


----------



## norampin

Anyone pls help?
Planning in going in the next couple of hours driving grom abu fhabi.

Thanks


----------



## norampin

The E22 looks like a safe bet all the way from AD to Al Ain? Then from there i presume i look for Al Buraimi?


----------



## AUHRUN

*Visa run*

Hi NORAMPIN, 

I don't suppose yuo have gone yet? I really need to go soon and would like to tag along with you. Happy to split costs of course and be good company for you!

Thanks


norampin said:


> The E22 looks like a safe bet all the way from AD to Al Ain? Then from there i presume i look for Al Buraimi?


----------



## norampin

Im en roure now :-(


----------



## jk_1337

Linken said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I completed my visa run last Monday, no problems what so ever. I used a company called Go Tours Dubai. They pick you up from Dubai Marina Mall, drive you across the Hatta border then straight back. I would recommend them if it is your first time doing a crossing as they sort everything out for you. Its 150 AED for the journey and 50 the crossing at Hatta and all your need is your passport.
> 
> I'm sure it is cheaper to just find a car share but for those who don't drive, have left it too late to find a car share or are unsure what to do, Go Tours might be the solution.
> 
> Next time I think I will go myself via the Al Ain border.


Is the 50 AED the fee you pay for the Omani visa? 

I didn't have to pay anything when I did a visa run a few weeks back - not sure why. Maybe I got lucky?! 

fwiw here's my recent account of what happened on my last visa run: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...540-overstayed-visa-accident.html#post1236694


----------



## Toronto2013

*Visa Run Partner?*

Hi All-

Need to do a visa run before August 8 and was wondering if anyone was heading down. Would be happy to chip in on gas money. I've done the run a few times but my usual buddy is out of town.

Anyone willing to take a tag along?

drop me an email /snip

Thanks!


----------



## norampin

ctjose said:


> just wanted toknow how to post a question on expatforum.Wanted to know about toursit visa for my own children aged 7 & 5 .Wife and me having residence visas.Thank you.


you just did post. but in the wrong place.


----------



## norampin

MY EXPERIENCE FROM ABU DHABI WITH 9 MONTH OLD/ 4 YEAR OLD AND MY WIFE!


Last week i did the trip.

Left AD @ 3pm and headed to Al Ain.

1) Arrive at Al Ain - 1.5 hours.
2) Make sure you enter the right entry point, there are two. about 3km apart. You will not know till you get there.
3) When you arrive, you need to go to a portacabin. There is a ticket system, which is not at all clear. About 3 people before me. But it seems that NO ONE cares about the ticket system. So stand up and near to the guys on the right!.
4) Here they charge you 90dhs ( I think! I cannot recall) per person and give you a exit stamp.
5) You then go back to the queue of cars give them the receipt and depart.
6) You then need to drive to Oman. This is about 1 hour away. 
7) Once you get to the crossing, you need to park and get an entry stamp from the large building and complete a form. Takes 5 mins. Pay 35 dhs.
8) Get back in your car and leave. Drive back to point 3 above. Go into the same office. Make sure its the same place as your entry point. The other entry point only deals with the locals. Not for processing stamps etc. 
9) This is where you get an entry stamp to get back into the UAE. (No money needed if you have a brit passport). They stamp your passport and you leave. Took me 20 mins with about 10 people in the room. STAND YOUR GROUND.... Sorry to say but Asian, Arabs and Indians dont know how queue!
10) With the stamp you leave...And back to AD!

Took me just over 6 hours round trip. NOT advisable with kids and a wife!
Much longer than i expected. Thankfully i no longer need to do it.


----------



## norampin

This is where you need to go 

24.262720,55.766178 - Google Maps


----------



## Linken

Hello, 

I'm looking to do a visa run, anybody from Abu Dhabi going on a run before the 13th? I don't drive or have a car but will gladly split the travel costs.


----------



## BigMac993

I am new at this visa run and also on this forum so if I am asking something already answered, forgive me. Is the easiest way to rent a car and drive across the Omani border then return? Last month I took the Omani bus to Muscat, stayed a couple days, then returned. The bus ride is cheap but waaaaaaay long, about 8+ hours each way. There has to be a better way!


----------



## saraswat

BigMac993 said:


> I am new at this visa run and also on this forum so if I am asking something already answered, forgive me. Is the easiest way to rent a car and drive across the Omani border then return? Last month I took the Omani bus to Muscat, stayed a couple days, then returned. The bus ride is cheap but waaaaaaay long, about 8+ hours each way. There has to be a better way!


If you do end up renting a car, make sure to have the insurance coverage for Oman also. Almost all of the time the insurance coverage provided with rentals is UAE specific only.


----------



## chellaza

*South African - Visa run from Abu Dhabi*

Hi
I am on a South African passport and am wondering if anyone has done the visa run with a SA passport?

I am on a tourist visa for 30 days and am eligible to get an Oman visa... except I am not sure about the rule that says you need to be out of the country for 30 days and cant renew or extend the tourist visa.

Maybe some one can help?

Cheers

Chella


----------



## BigMac993

saraswat said:


> If you do end up renting a car, make sure to have the insurance coverage for Oman also. Almost all of the time the insurance coverage provided with rentals is UAE specific only.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Brav0

BigMac993 said:


> I am new at this visa run and also on this forum so if I am asking something already answered, forgive me. Is the easiest way to rent a car and drive across the Omani border then return? Last month I took the Omani bus to Muscat, stayed a couple days, then returned. The bus ride is cheap but waaaaaaay long, about 8+ hours each way. There has to be a better way!


I have just done a Visa run and I used Go Yours (they have a facebook page) 

They go from outside Dubai Marina Mall and costs 150AED plus 50AED for the Visa itself, payable at the border.

You go in an air conditioned mini bus and the driver assists with all checkpoints, what to do, where to go, what to fill in etc.

Great service and very easy


----------



## vzlauren

*Extended Visa Run*

Hi. I am needing to extend my visit visa in a couple of days because all my plans have been delayed. My question is: at the end of my extended visit visa do I have to leave Dubai to go back to SA? Or if my residency visa is in process would I be able to skip this process and just do a visa run?


----------



## yoplu

jk_1337 said:


> Is the 50 AED the fee you pay for the Omani visa?
> 
> I didn't have to pay anything when I did a visa run a few weeks back - not sure why. Maybe I got lucky?!
> 
> fwiw here's my recent account of what happened on my last visa run: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...540-overstayed-visa-accident.html#post1236694


It could have just been a lucky situation for you that day, however I should point out that of the nationalities that get automatic visit visas on arrival, not all of them must pay 50AED. 

For example South Koreans, Malaysians and a few others actually can enter and exit both Oman and Dubai for free. 

Go Tours Dubai organise visa run trips regularly and have a lot of very useful information on their website which is worth checking out if you need more info.


----------



## Moe78

chellaza said:


> Hi
> I am on a South African passport and am wondering if anyone has done the visa run with a SA passport?
> 
> I am on a tourist visa for 30 days and am eligible to get an Oman visa... except I am not sure about the rule that says you need to be out of the country for 30 days and cant renew or extend the tourist visa.
> 
> Maybe some one can help?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chella


South Africans cannot do the visa run as they are not from the 30 or so countries that get the free visa on arrival deal. You may have to leave and stay away for 30 days. Not sure if you can do anything else.


----------



## dizzyizzy

dubaitour341 said:


> i have some querires about visa.
> if someone is not 18 years old so how can he/she go to abroad. is there any policy to make passport for junior level because if you have nic so you can make passport if you are not 18+ so what should he/she do to get visa,


This thread is about visa runs, not visas as such. Try looking at the DNRD website, I'm sure you can find all the answers to your questions there. Or post a thread that is a little bit more clear (what is nic?, where is the person from, and where is traveling to? what purpose? etc).


----------



## BigMac993

Anyone doing visa run on Sunday August 25? I need to go and will share expenses.
Thanks


----------



## Lindsy

BigMac993 said:


> Anyone doing visa run on Sunday August 25? I need to go and will share expenses.
> Thanks


I need to do one this week. So if you wanna tag along, you are more than welcome. It would be great if you could navigate. 

Anyone else who needs to go this week, PM me.


----------



## hollyjane83

*Questions about the run*



Lindsy said:


> I need to do one this week. So if you wanna tag along, you are more than welcome. It would be great if you could navigate.
> 
> Anyone else who needs to go this week, PM me.


 I am new here also and have to do one this week, never done it before. Is it really as simple as going through Hatta, entering Oman through the paperwork then re entering Dubai with UAE paperwork? I just need to make sure I don't do something wrong!


----------



## BigMac993

hollyjane83 said:


> I am new here also and have to do one this week, never done it before. Is it really as simple as going through Hatta, entering Oman through the paperwork then re entering Dubai with UAE paperwork? I just need to make sure I don't do something wrong!


That seems to be correct. Last month I took the bus to Muscat, Oman and stayed a week. It was very inexpensive but about 8 hours each way!


----------



## Lindsy

For EU nationals it is very simple. However, I am not sure if the same goes for US passport holders.


----------



## BigMac993

Lindsy said:


> I need to do one this week. So if you wanna tag along, you are more than welcome. It would be great if you could navigate.
> 
> Anyone else who needs to go this week, PM me.


Thanks. What day do you plan to go?


----------



## BigMac993

Lindsy said:


> For EU nationals it is very simple. However, I am not sure if the same goes for US passport holders.


Yes, it is the same for US passport holders. There is a list of 30 countries that have "Visa on Arrival" for UAE. You can find that list on the UAE website.


----------



## BigMac993

Lindsy said:


> I need to do one this week. So if you wanna tag along, you are more than welcome. It would be great if you could navigate.
> 
> Anyone else who needs to go this week, PM me.


Lindsy, Have you decided what day you are going? I will be happy to share expenses and navigate. I have been once already and it was fairly simple. Please let me know as soon as possible. Thank you. James


----------



## harrypalmer

BigMac993 said:


> Lindsy, Have you decided what day you are going? I will be happy to share expenses and navigate. I have been once already and it was fairly simple. Please let me know as soon as possible. Thank you. James


Hi Lindsy

If you plan to go in the next couple of days I will be happy to share expenses as well. I've driven down a few times and would be happy to be a deputy navigator.

Will look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks

Harry


----------



## blazeaway

hollyjane83 said:


> I am new here also and have to do one this week, never done it before. Is it really as simple as going through Hatta, entering Oman through the paperwork then re entering Dubai with UAE paperwork? I just need to make sure I don't do something wrong!


You can flydubai to Muscat and back very easy trip


----------



## BigMac993

blazeaway said:


> You can flydubai to Muscat and back very easy trip


Yes that's true. I checked that out last month. But I decided to take the Omani National Bus Line from Dubai to Muscat so I could see the countryside. It was very inexpensive, 90 dirhams round trip but each way was about 8 hours with all the stops. The bus has AC and was comfortable, as comfortable as could be on a bus with no toilet!


----------



## Lindsy

harrypalmer said:


> Hi Lindsy
> 
> If you plan to go in the next couple of days I will be happy to share expenses as well. I've driven down a few times and would be happy to be a deputy navigator.
> 
> Will look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Harry


I'm planning to go on friday. Would that suit you?


----------



## hado34

*Stamp on passeport*

Hi guys
I didnt get the stamp on my french passeport when i came for the first time in dubai last week. do you think i will get in trouble for the visa? Should I go back to the airport and ask for it or a certificate showing the date i came in
thanks


----------



## BigMac993

hado34 said:


> Hi guys
> I didnt get the stamp on my french passeport when i came for the first time in dubai last week. do you think i will get in trouble for the visa? Should I go back to the airport and ask for it or a certificate showing the date i came in
> thanks


I am not sure but to be safe I would say yes. I have a e-gate visa so they do not stamp my passport coming into the airport. So last month I went to Muscat, Oman by bus and at the border they made a big deal about me not having an entry stamp in my passport. Finally a supervisor came over and took my e-gate visa, it's like a credit card, and hand wrote in my e-gate number, date, ect. I was a little uncomfortable for a while until it was all sorted out.


----------



## BigMac993

Is anyone doing a visa run by car tomorrow? My driver cancelled and now I don't have a way to go.

What about going to Oman by Ras Al-Khaimah? I heard you can catch the bus at the Deira Fish Market round about but don't know the details. Anyone have information on this?


----------



## yvrpinoy

I am hoping someone can help me with my query.

I know recently that Canadians can get a visa upon arrival good for 30 days and that I can also extend this for another 30 days at the General Directorate of Residence and Foreign Affairs Office three days prior to the expiry date.

Would you know after this 30 day extension (1st extension) if I can still extend it (2nd extension) for another 30 days without doing a visa run? 

Thank you.


----------



## JJEFFERY

yvrpinoy said:


> I am hoping someone can help me with my query.
> 
> I know recently that Canadians can get a visa upon arrival good for 30 days and that I can also extend this for another 30 days at the General Directorate of Residence and Foreign Affairs Office three days prior to the expiry date.
> 
> Would you know after this 30 day extension (1st extension) if I can still extend it (2nd extension) for another 30 days without doing a visa run?
> 
> Thank you.


I'm also curious about this. Otherwise need to do my first visa run soon!


----------



## sammylou

yvrpinoy said:


> I am hoping someone can help me with my query.
> 
> I know recently that Canadians can get a visa upon arrival good for 30 days and that I can also extend this for another 30 days at the General Directorate of Residence and Foreign Affairs Office three days prior to the expiry date.
> 
> Would you know after this 30 day extension (1st extension) if I can still extend it (2nd extension) for another 30 days without doing a visa run?
> 
> Thank you.


if you are able to do the first extension at this foreign affairs office, have you tried asking them if they are able to do the 2nd extension? i would imagine they could tell you what's possible or not if they have the authority to do the first extension.


----------



## CrisBJack

Hi everyone 


Been a while since I have done a visa run. Heard about new rules concerning visit visas. Can we still go to Oman and pay the 50 aed or has that all changed?


----------



## abayd

My first post here.
I know that the visa run issue has been milked to death on here, and people will probably say "just search it out yourself", but I've been away from the UAE for a couple of years and things change there all the time, so I thank anybody that will give me some input in advance.

When last in UAE, any US citizen who landed in Dubai as tourists could enter Oman and re-enter Dubai. Is this still the case? Are there currently and costs on either side and if so, how much?

Some speak of limits of the number of times one may do this. Can anyone verify if there are currently any limitations, or could I go back and forth between the UAE and Oman every month for the rest of my life if I wanted to?


----------



## keefiest

Anyone doing a Visa run next week. 18th Sept would be good. Looking to share or go with someone. It's my first Visa run so would like to go with someone who has been before. Thanks


----------



## karynm

I'm going tomorrow morning. Planning to leave JLT at 7am as I need to be back by 11am. I can take one other person, two at a push.

I will collect from round this area only. If you're interested please let me know asap.

Thanks, Karyn


----------



## karynm

Car is now full





karynm said:


> I'm going tomorrow morning. Planning to leave JLT at 7am as I need to be back by 11am. I can take one other person, two at a push.
> 
> I will collect from round this area only. If you're interested please let me know asap.
> 
> Thanks, Karyn


----------



## Asimfrombombay

Can I come to Dubai on visit visa and give medical test for obtaining residence visa or I must have an employment visa????

In fact I got unfit medical report (old TB) before and went home to come back after treatment. Now I got treatment and ready to come UAE. My sponsor told me to come on visit visa to Dubai, give medical test and if the reports are clear, we can consider you... Can I come and try my luck??


----------



## Beasting

Is anyone planning on doing a visa run this week (Mon 23rd - Thurs 26th Sept), going early ish? I'm happy to carpool and share costs.


----------



## pmcdubai

Hi, is anyone with a car planning a visa run the wkend of 10/11 Oct? Happy to car share and split costs. If so please PM me


----------



## MagiQ

Beasting said:


> Is anyone planning on doing a visa run this week (Mon 23rd - Thurs 26th Sept), going early ish? I'm happy to carpool and share costs.


Hi mate,

have you managed to find someone to travel with? need to go asap too!

Anyone else going within the next few days? Let me know please


----------



## holzy1

Hi Guys,

My friend has just moved over and 30 day visa has expired. 
shes planning on booking a visa run in the next few days - any recommendations on a driver from dubai jlt to oman?

thanks


----------



## nickyr

pmcdubai said:


> Hi, is anyone with a car planning a visa run the wkend of 10/11 Oct? Happy to car share and split costs. If so please PM me


Hi,
I'm planning a visa run then too. Don't have transport but know some drivers off Dubizzle etc. Are you still planning on going?

Can't seem to PM you, think you must need 5 posts before I can??

PS I'm based in JLT, where are you?


----------



## sehar.fatima070

Hi,
I came to Dubai 10 days back, and now I just got a job. My visa expires on 26th October, and I am supposed to take an exit on that day or a little earlier than that to come back and live on the work permit visa instead. Let me know if you are interested in travelling to Oman together.


----------



## pmcdubai

nickyr said:


> Hi,
> I'm planning a visa run then too. Don't have transport but know some drivers off Dubizzle etc. Are you still planning on going?
> 
> Can't seem to PM you, think you must need 5 posts before I can??
> 
> PS I'm based in JLT, where are you?


Hi Nickyr

Yes still planning to go that weekend. How much were the drivers charging that you found on Dubizzle? I also found this company called Go Tours Dubai that do the visa run for groups for 150AED per person leaving from the marina where I'm based. Let me know your thoughts

You're right we can't PM anyone until we've submitted 5 posts.


----------



## Mimi76

pmcdubai said:


> Hi, is anyone with a car planning a visa run the wkend of 10/11 Oct? Happy to car share and split costs. If so please PM me


Hi there, we are planning to go on the 11th(Friday) and have space for 2 people. Let us know if you still need to go.


----------



## blazeaway

pmcdubai said:


> Hi Nickyr Yes still planning to go that weekend. How much were the drivers charging that you found on Dubizzle? I also found this company called Go Tours Dubai that do the visa run for groups for 150AED per person leaving from the marina where I'm based. Let me know your thoughts You're right we can't PM anyone until we've submitted 5 posts.


Go Dubai are a good outfit if you can't do it yourself, the other easy option is flydubai muscat flight - you are only in Muscat 30 mins max!


----------



## Rach.xx

I cannot reccommend Go Tours Dubai enough. I have done many trips with them. So easy and and probably quicker than if you were to drive yourself. The drivers seem to know security at the check points as they go through so often so therefore limited faffing!


----------



## Zenettii

I am booked on the sunday run via Go Tours Dubai this weekend (2 more seats available as I write). Will post back on my experience afterwards. Hopefully there will not be an issue of being 1 day over my visa.


----------



## Mimi76

They will probably charge you AED 200 for being 1 day over. ( any day after that is AED 100)


----------



## Zenettii

Hi again all. 

So did my first (and hopefully last) visa run, used Go Tours Dubai. 8 of us were in the van (plus driver and tour guide). It was a bit of an adventure, driving through rain, a sandstorm, saw lightning, and at one of the checks one runner was charged for staying 40 days, when she argued and gave the guy attitude, they upped her charge which was funny. She couldn't even bring herself to apologise to the rest of us after making us wait 30+ minutes just for her and her poor attitude. We had some people with plenty of experience doing these runs over the last few months.

All in all, it was great fun for me. Everyone apart from the attitude girl, were really chatty and we all shared experiences, tips and tricks among us. For celebration towards the end we all popped into the duty free to buy junk food to pig out on the journey back.

Go Tour Dubai were well organised. Turned up perfectly on time, had paper work we needed already at hand, stopped off at some service stations for a quick break.

I just advise no one to argue with the guys if they try to charge you for being over your visa limit, it just isn't worth it.


----------



## Asimfrombombay

I got an employment visa in a Free Zone in Dubai but it was cancelled before getting stamped due to medical failure. Is there any type of ban on me? Can I apply another employment visa in FZ before six months in UAE?


----------



## canthacthis

Hi. Has anybody got a number for someone who supplies an Oman border run service in Al Ain. Also, Is it possible to do it on foot? I have red that you can not hire a car or go in a taxi but some people are saying that the rented a car to do this? Has this changed recently perhaps? All Help gratefully appreciated.


----------



## VWCefiro

canthacthis said:


> Hi. Has anybody got a number for someone who supplies an Oman border run service in Al Ain. Also, Is it possible to do it on foot? I have red that you can not hire a car or go in a taxi but some people are saying that the rented a car to do this? Has this changed recently perhaps? All Help gratefully appreciated.


it is possible but usually it's blocked and it's a verryyyy long walk lol from Burymi Hili check point speaking, and hiring taxi's here are legal at the border only I think I hired one at the border during my oman trips and left my car at the border post.

the taxi I hired is a nice guy a local and guided me though out the process takes less then 30 mins except Fridays lol

but here's his number 

050-544-3883

Zaid


----------



## Warold

Does anyone know if a car is mortgaged under a bank, can it leave the UAE borders for a visa run?


----------



## MagiQ

If any body wants to do a visa run with me between 30th october and 2nd november let me know as im hoping to hire a driver. we can share costs. thanks


----------



## Zeeshan08

im taking go tours on the 1st of november. entered first of october so technically i guess i'll be over by a day. usa passport...is the 10 day grace period still in effect?


----------



## fairypk

Sorry I'm a little confused but can someone tell me if visa runs are required only to extend visit visa or are they also required for renewal of residence visa?

Thanks!


----------



## chestnut

Looks like I'm going to do a visa run on Thursday 31st. PM me if you need a lift.


----------



## chestnut

Would anyone be able to recommend a car rental company which will let me take their car into Oman?
Thanks in advance,
D.


----------



## kamrog

Many companies will allow you to do so but it will cost 300-500Dhs depending on the place.


----------



## Asimfrombombay

MagiQ said:


> If any body wants to do a visa run with me between 30th october and 2nd november let me know as im hoping to hire a driver. we can share costs. thanks


Contact +971569893945


----------



## kamrog

How much does the driver cost? Did you ask already?


----------



## chestnut

dnastudios said:


> Would anyone be able to recommend a car rental company which will let me take their car into Oman?
> Thanks in advance,
> D.


I eventually rented a Corolla from Hertz - The extra insurance for Oman was AED 100 for the day.

D.


----------



## simply me

dnastudios said:


> I eventually rented a Corolla from Hertz - The extra insurance for Oman was AED 100 for the day.
> 
> D.


Me too, I rented from Thrifty, went out in open road within hours back and forth.


----------



## Beltenebros

Guys, no need to worry so much! There´s a company that does everything for you, here: Tour Trip. I´ve traveled with them already once and I will definitely travel again. It´s hustle free and very comfortable, plus you only pay around 30€ for the whole trip (+50 aed for visa stamps)! 
Give it a try!
Cheers


----------



## Amirtx

We're in the process of hiring a Filipina maid and need her to leave the country and come back. Is doing a visa run an option for Phillipnes nationals? Thanks.


----------



## blazeaway

Amirtx said:


> We're in the process of hiring a Filipina maid and need her to leave the country and come back. Is doing a visa run an option for Phillipnes nationals? Thanks.


Yes


----------



## Emanef

Hi guys
A friend asked me for instructions on doing the visa border run and I thought it might be useful to post my instructions in here. I did post some that I got from another site (but edited) a few months back which were removed, but this is all my own work so hopefully is fine!

I've given detailed instructions as it's a bit scary when you first do it, just as you don't know what to expect, but it is pretty straight forward and once you've done it it'll be a breeze next time.

Ok, so the border run should take around 4 hours in total. A few (mostly obvious) things you need to take;
*Passport*
*Cash *- it's usually 50AED in Oman for the visa stamp there but I have read it can vary so take a couple of hundred just in case - they accept UAE or Oman currency. Petrols stations accept both as well and 10 dihrams is pretty much equal to 1 Omani rial.
*A pen *(you sometimes have to fill out an immigration form at the Oman visa office)
*Car insurance for Oman *- if you have a rental/lease car check with the company that it is insured for Oman. If not you'll need to get insurance for the one day (Hertz charge 100 AED for the day).
*Pocket anti-bacterial hand wash *- the toilets in the Oman visa office are fine and usually have handwash, but the toilets in all the petrol stations and the UAE visa offices are really minging!

Summary of the process
Most people call it the Hatta border/visa run as you need to head for Hatta and the offices are just past Hatta and over the border into Oman. You need to drive towards Hatta along the E44 during which you get different check points and have to get your exit visa from the UAE, entry and exit from Oman, and then a new entry visa from UAE on the way back in.
Before you go have a look at the location of the Oman visa office on Google maps and familiarise yourself with the journey - http://tinyurl.com/pzs98gs
This is the furthest point in your journey and from there you turn back into the UAE. As you can see, it's fairly straight forward, but the E44 actually goes into Oman and then back into the UAE before going back in to Oman where the office is. At the points you cross the border you go through UAE and Omani check points.
Depending on when you go it can be very quiet or pretty busy - I've done it mostly on Sundays and also on a Wednesday and either were pretty quiet (you may get a short queue at the passport stamp points).

Instructions
- OK, so set the satnav for Hatta and head off, making sure you get on to the E44 and stay on that road.
- You'll go through a town call Al Madam where there is a large roundabout after a long stretch of shops along both sides. Take the exit to continue along the E44 and in a few miles you'll get the first check point. You just need to show your passport here and drive on.
- Keep driving along the E44. You will get to a roundabout for the town of Hatta (Hatta is on the right, the Hatta Fort Hotel on the left). Do not take the first exit into Hatta, just take the second exit and continue along the E44 until you get to another checkpoint.
- At this checkpoint you need to get your UAE visa exit stamp. Park the car in the car park on the right and walk over to the little office (hut!) and get your passport stamped with a UAE exit stamp. Check that your passport has the exit stamp (just to be sure!)
- Get back into the car and continue along the E44.
- In a few more miles you will get to another checkpoint, an Omani checkpoint where they check your car. You may need to show your car insurance document here. You should be given a little piece of paper for the car - keep this with your passport as you need to get it stamped when you get to the Oman visa office.
- Continue driving for a few more miles (you will go past a building which looks like it's a new border office being built - just carry on past that) and you will get to the Oman border control office, a large modern building with a dome roof.
- Pull into the car park on the left where it says new visas, park up and walk into the building.
- You may need to complete an immigration form (they're on a desk on the right hand side), and just go to one of the visa windows and say you're doing a visa run and going back to the UAE. They will give you an entry stamp into Oman and an exit stamp as well. You also need to get the piece of paper the man gave you at the previous checkpoint stamped. You'll need to pay a charge (usually 50AED). Check that the passport does have an entry and exit stamp (again, just to be sure!)
- Get back into the car, save your location as a favourite in your satnav (for next time!) and head back to the UAE along the E44.
- When you get to the first check point you'll need to give the piece of paper for the car to the man at the window there to continue on.
- Continue back along the E44 to where you got the UAE exit stamp and park up on the right. Head to the building in the far corner as you drive in and there you will get your passport stamped with a new 30 day tourist visa. They should also give you a slip of paper with the number of passengers in your car on.
- Get back in to the car, check that you have the correct visa entry stamp in your passport (!) and head off, continuing back towards Dubai. Before you exit the area you will have to drive past a window and give the man the piece of paper you've just been given.
- That's it! Just set the satnav for home and you've got another 30 days in the UAE!

Additional notes
- As you cross into Oman and back into UAE a few times you'll get a few texts from your phone provider welcoming you to Oman/back to UAE. I'm not sure how this affects your data usage, but it might be worth disabling mobile data roaming before you cross teh borders in case they do charge silly prices abroad.
- Keep an eye on road speed limits. Most are 120 but some are 100. There are a lot of speed cameras along the way, but I have been told that you get around 20km/h grace, and I seemed to be ok going up to 120 in a 100 area and 140 in a 120 area (I did get flashed once when I went just over 140 by mistake.... I had discovered the cruise control faster and slower control and was testing it and didn't spot the camera - doh!)
- There is a shop at the Oman border office that sells drinks and snacks and their prices seem reasonable.
- I go from the Palm Jumeria and I actually prefer the driving down towards Jebel Ali and along the E77 until that hits the E44, just because it's a quieter road than that first part of the E44 out of Dubai. Either way is fine though.

Hope that helps someone else....!


----------



## Asimfrombombay

My visa run will start tomorrow after six months of my previous visa cancellation. Is there any risk of complications or it will be done easily?


----------



## stewartgpr

planning to do a visa run tomorrow 28th Nov around 10am if anyone would like to join me , I am driving alone


----------



## dubai_dream

Stewartgpr have you left already???

Anyone doing visa run today or tomorrow?

Thanks


----------



## tbayaa

Just make sure you don't go to Khorfikan for your visa run, it won't work.


----------



## shahbaz.ahmed

Hello I'm from Pakistan I got the employment visa which expires in two month. can anyone here guide me will I need to do medical in order get through from Pakistan or I'll do fine without that.


----------



## jaymarcus

Thank you for the info


----------



## mariot

Quote:
Originally Posted by Amirtx
We're in the process of hiring a Filipina maid and need her to leave the country and come back. Is doing a visa run an option for Phillipnes nationals? Thanks.
Yes

Update on the above, filipinas no longer qualify for visa on arrival at Hatta Omani border. Will take upto 5 days to get the Omani visa.

Just took a colleague this morning and he wasn't allowed through. I enjoyed the drive through the mountains, well worth the 1 and a half hour drive.


----------



## blazeaway

mariot said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by Amirtx We're in the process of hiring a Filipina maid and need her to leave the country and come back. Is doing a visa run an option for Phillipnes nationals? Thanks. Yes Update on the above, filipinas no longer qualify for visa on arrival at Hatta Omani border. Will take upto 5 days to get the Omani visa. Just took a colleague this morning and he wasn't allowed through. I enjoyed the drive through the mountains, well worth the 1 and a half hour drive.


As far as I know you can still do the muscat flight option, fly Dubai get off and straight back on again no going through passport control


----------



## mariot

blazeaway said:


> As far as I know you can still do the muscat flight option, fly Dubai get off and straight back on again no going through passport control


Flight is only option now for exit entry purposes, loaded him up this morning, however road visa run no longer an option for filipinas.


----------



## csam

*Any1 driving on a visa run this week?*

I am looking for offers to do a visa run this week. any1 setting off ?


----------



## csam

*amendment to my earlier post*

wondering why my profile points mentions me as living in tunisia, altho i remember selecting dubai? have to do 5 posts before they let me update my profile to the right one. in the interim, apols


----------



## saraswat

csam said:


> wondering why my profile points mentions me as living in tunisia, altho i remember selecting dubai? have to do 5 posts before they let me update my profile to the right one. in the interim, apols


You can change it. Just click the 'user cp' button and then edit your details (it's one of the options on the left)


----------



## csam

saraswat said:


> You can change it. Just click the 'user cp' button and then edit your details (it's one of the options on the left)


aye, that should work eventually. btn, i get this nice message


----------



## csam

change of plans. am leaving tmow for a visa run on a rental car. will depart after lunchish from marina. anyone interested, contact me.


----------



## simsonk

Were you able to get the second extension / 3rd extension ? just curious. 
Canadian here .. I am here on a visit visa in AUH and going on my first visa run this Friday - Jan 3rd. 
I found a possible detailed link online with a google search : I was unable to post it here since I am a new member. Google search : "Dubai-Hatta UAE Visa renewal run – Detailed Instructions | Max Lyth" and this fella provides a good detailed link for short travel to Hatta border. 

My brother who is a UAE resident is driving me to OMAN and back. I will update.


----------



## Duckeggblue

I think you can go as many times as you need to. My brother has been doing them for the last two years to Hatta.


----------



## csam

*Hatta visa run*

Took a break on the return leg at a place signposted "Holiday resort". Pleasantly surprised - played pool games in home style. my thirst was rightly rewarded(was lucky someone else could drive afterwards helping me keep stay with 0 tolerances here!

This was the highlight of my trip. will call in again in next trips and allow for moretime here. we were also able to shop, perfect trip to stackup for newyear celebrations.

Directions for those who wanna checkit out:
On return journey, the first UAE police checkpoint is where you get the new visa stamping. You will be driving past hatta roundabouts and then the next police checkpoint. This is where you need to look out for. Just a few yards before this Police checkpoint, you will see a road to your right. Take this road and in less than a minute, the first building on your left is this place.


----------



## MagiQ

Going on a visa run on Saturday 11th January at 11am. Message me if you want to tag along.


----------



## simsonk

Ended up going to Khasab Port in Oman. Along with the visa run - this was a welcomed and a beautiful drive. The ocean on one side and the vast expanse of mountains on the other. At Khasab Port, for 100 DHS one can go on a 3 hour boat ride into the ocean. The boat is equipped with a washroom (not the best in the world) and food and drinks. The dolphin tour was amazing and we go to see many playing within their pods. I suggest this trip through Ras Al Khaimah. 
To note that once you get to the UAE border - you need to park and walk into the immigration building. The entrance to the immigration dept is hidden from direct view. While exiting UAE - look for the gates where the vehicles exit UAE, the immigration doors are just to the left of the gates (right hand side by the building) --- the return to UAE is the same. You have to park at the Oman border - go in and get your stamps on the passport. There is no questions asked. 
At the UAE border its the same - park and walk in and get your stamps and drive in going past the check post. 
I strongly suggest (if you have the time) to undertake this trip - well worth it !!!


----------



## dian

This is very good place  I like it !


----------



## NiteBaron

Anyone planning a Visa Run drive to Hatta on Saturday 18 January 2014 & seeking extra (friendly) expat to share the journey?

...and wish friendly forum folks lots of fun throughout 2014!

All the best, NiteBaron


----------



## AllenM

Hi, Can anyone help? My fiancee has a tourist visa that expires the 20th January and if i cannot get her another visa then she has to fly back to SA. Is there a way of her getting her a visa extension as she has already been here 2 months on an extended visa.


----------



## lara123

Anybody doing a border trip this Saturday that I can join?


----------



## rick_capello

*run visa to oman*

Hi Guys, in 10 days my tourist visa will expire: is there anyone moving to oman to do a daily run visa who want to share his car? we are 2 people.
Thank you in advance


----------



## rick_capello

HI!We are 2 people and we're going to renew our tourist visa in 10 days. Is anyone who plans to go for the run visa and wanst to share his car (and costs obviously...).
Thank you!


----------



## gma222

*Carpooling for Visa Run*



rick_capello said:


> HI!We are 2 people and we're going to renew our tourist visa in 10 days. Is anyone who plans to go for the run visa and wanst to share his car (and costs obviously...).
> Thank you!


Hello,

Next time you want to do Carpooling for Visa Run (or any other destination), post a ride on carpoolarabia dot com

You will then share with the community and find passengers.
Carpool Arabia offers a platform that connect drivers with empty seats to passengers looking for a ride. It's a social and trusted community built on user's feedback and rating.


----------



## Strut123

How much roughly will it be to get a taxi to Oman from dubai?


----------



## MojriM

Hello Every one, we are a group and we arranged to rent a 30 Passenger bus for visa run, the rate if we share it will be around 80 - 100 AED per passenger depends on the number of people who would be going.

the bus is a brand new one with very comfortable seats and a TV,

SO IF YOU ARE INTERESTED PLEASE PM ME.


----------



## Nedim

How much would visa renewal cost?


----------



## sm105

safia said:


> I've now done the visa run via Ras Al Khaimah to the Oman border crossing at Al Dara TWICE. OMG - it's easy-peasy and costs AED 80 (30 UAE side, 50 Oman side).


Just did the visa run for a colleague to Al Dara this morning. Absolute piece of cake as described above. The drive is around 20-25 minutes from downtown RAK to the border along the E18 highway. The staff at the border are very friendly - I was going to wait outside while my colleague did the shuffle but they insisted I wait in the air conditioned office instead, even though I wasn't going across the border myself. In any case, the whole thing took him less than 10 minutes. Stamp out, stamp in, stamp out, stamp in. It's about 150 meters between border posts so easily walkable. Clean and modern facilities on both sides too.

We left Al Hamra at 11am and were back by 1pm, including a pitstop for petrol and cold drinks along the way.


----------



## Chintan

Hello, 

I am coming to UAE on employment at the end of this month- my company is working on my visa process. I understand that after i reach UAE, it will take 2-3 weeks for my company to complete my residence visa stamping. In the meanwhile i can start looking for a house. My question is around my wife's visa - 

Of course the easy way is for me to complete my tenancy contract and then apply directly for her residence visa ; but she is keen to look for a house as well -

1.) Visit Visa - Can i apply for a visit visa for 30 days for my wife, without a tenancy contract? Of course this is possible only after I get my residence stamping ,so she can come there only after about 3 weeks.

2.) Tourist Visa - If she comes on a tourist visa along with me we can find the house together. After i get the tenancy contract done, can i apply for a residence visa for her while she is on a tourist visa in UAE? Does it involve an additional cost because she is in UAE. 

I understand that she will have to exit UAE and re-enter to get the residence visa done. I can travel to Oman border for that. What is the cost of doing this exercise?

Appreciate the help in advance.


Thanks.


----------



## yoplu

MojriM said:


> Hello Every one, we are a group and we arranged to rent a 30 Passenger bus for visa run, the rate if we share it will be around 80 - 100 AED per passenger depends on the number of people who would be going.
> 
> the bus is a brand new one with very comfortable seats and a TV,
> 
> SO IF YOU ARE INTERESTED PLEASE PM ME.



I would caution about going in a group as large as 30 people. If you want to save the money there is an RTA bus which goes to Hatta from Dubai, or some companies that provide Visa Run Transport which is much cheaper than eg a taxi or extending at immigration.

With large groups eg. 20 or 30 there will be delays for the vehicle at all the passport checkpoints, and both border posts.

There may be the usual vehicle traffic queues and the immigration staff might not appreciate being bombarded with a high number of people coming at one time when there is only 1 person working on the desk


----------



## yoplu

Hi Nedim, 

It depends on your nationality. According to your profile here it says Yugoslavia. The former Yugoslavian countries which entered the EU recently have been approved (22March) to get Dubai visit visas on arrival so I expect it will cost you 50AED. 

Theres a list of which nationalities can do it here:

Countries that can do Visa Runs


----------



## Nedim

yoplu said:


> Hi Nedim,
> 
> It depends on your nationality. According to your profile here it says Yugoslavia. The former Yugoslavian countries which entered the EU recently have been approved (22March) to get Dubai visit visas on arrival so I expect it will cost you 50AED.
> 
> Theres a list of which nationalities can do it here:
> 
> Countries that can do Visa Runs


My company will take care of it. I was just concerned it wont be done before my visa expires. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Bg91891

Maybe someone can help me. So basically I live in the us and want to relocate to Dubai for about 6 months. If I get my visa which can be 30/60 days can I do a visa run too get another 30 days? Any info would be great


----------



## Stuey99

Hi guys. I'm new to this forum and very new to how things work in Dubai so please bear with me.

My mrs has just been offered an amazing job in Dubai which starts in July and I am trying to find work out there atm. If I can't find work before we go and I can't get sponsored by her (I hear it is harder for a wife to sponsor her husband than the other way round), can I go with her on a tourist visa, move into an appartment and do visa runs indefinitely until I find work?

I am out of work atm in the UK and we don't want to miss out on this amazing opportunity. Also, how exactly do the visa runs work? Do you literally just go through customs, turn round and come back into the country again or do you have to be a bit more subtle than that?


----------



## Emanef

Bg91891 said:


> Maybe someone can help me. So basically I live in the us and want to relocate to Dubai for about 6 months. If I get my visa which can be 30/60 days can I do a visa run too get another 30 days? Any info would be great


You'll get a 30 day tourist visa on entry and can leave the country and come back in (ie a border run to Oman, like a lot of people do) within the 30 days. 

You're not permitted to work on that visa though (which also means you'll have to stay in a hotel/residence/with friends as you can't get a tenancy unless your employer is prepared to put it in their name). 



Stuey99 said:


> Hi guys. I'm new to this forum and very new to how things work in Dubai so please bear with me.
> 
> My mrs has just been offered an amazing job in Dubai which starts in July and I am trying to find work out there atm. If I can't find work before we go and I can't get sponsored by her (I hear it is harder for a wife to sponsor her husband than the other way round), can I go with her on a tourist visa, move into an appartment and do visa runs indefinitely until I find work?
> 
> I am out of work atm in the UK and we don't want to miss out on this amazing opportunity. Also, how exactly do the visa runs work? Do you literally just go through customs, turn round and come back into the country again or do you have to be a bit more subtle than that?


Yup. That's what we did, moved out with my wife's work and I did that. 

One thing though....are you married? If so, she may still be able to sponsor you. If not, be careful about making yourself noticed as an unmarried couple. Lots of people do it, just don't have any loud parties or annoy the neighbours....!

Here's my guide for the Oman/Hatta visa run;
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/99977-visa-run-thread-77.html#post2437137

Also, from a UK tax point of view, try to do it before the end of April!


----------



## Stuey99

Emanef said:


> You'll get a 30 day tourist visa on entry and can leave the country and come back in (ie a border run to Oman, like a lot of people do) within the 30 days.
> 
> You're not permitted to work on that visa though (which also means you'll have to stay in a hotel/residence/with friends as you can't get a tenancy unless your employer is prepared to put it in their name).
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. That's what we did, moved out with my wife's work and I did that.
> 
> One thing though....are you married? If so, she may still be able to sponsor you. If not, be careful about making yourself noticed as an unmarried couple. Lots of people do it, just don't have any loud parties or annoy the neighbours....!
> 
> Here's my guide for the Oman/Hatta visa run;
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/99977-visa-run-thread-77.html#post2437137
> 
> Also, from a UK tax point of view, try to do it before the end of April!


Cheers. Well we're not married now but we are getting married in June and heading to Dubai in July. Her employer has just been in touch and said it won't be a problem for her to sponsor me so looks like we're all set.

It's a stressful time, when you get good news like this you're constantly expecting something to go wrong...don't think I'll be able to relax till I'm on that plane with a glass of champagne in my hand!!


----------



## Emanef

Great news! Good luck with it all, and make sure you get good advice on tax issues (I think your wife will be liable for normal UK tax on all earnings for 2014/15 because she'll have moved part year - you can only have up 30 working days and up to 90 personal days in the UK I believe). 

Offers like that don't come around very often and we thought we'd always regret it if we didn't give it a go. You can always go home if it doesn't work out, but we're really enjoying it out here.


----------



## Stuey99

Emanef said:


> Great news! Good luck with it all, and make sure you get good advice on tax issues (I think your wife will be liable for normal UK tax on all earnings for 2014/15 because she'll have moved part year - you can only have up 30 working days and up to 90 personal days in the UK I believe).
> 
> Offers like that don't come around very often and we thought we'd always regret it if we didn't give it a go. You can always go home if it doesn't work out, but we're really enjoying it out here.


Exactly!! We're just biting the bullet and jumping in with two feet...life's too short not to!!

So she'll still have to pay tax to the UK for the first year we're in Dubai??


----------



## Emanef

I believe so because it's based on the whole tax year and not the partial year of when she's resident/non-resident. Make sure her employer is aware as if it was sold as tax free they may need to reconsider how much they pay her for that first nine months...! 

I would definately get advice from a tax advisor though, please don't take my word for it!


----------



## marinno

How often can you actually do that visa run? Meaning how many times in a row can someone do that before they might not give you another visa on entry?


----------



## Sparki

marinno said:


> How often can you actually do that visa run? Meaning how many times in a row can someone do that before they might not give you another visa on entry?


are you referring you to a visit visa? if yes then it's unlimited as long as you keep following the process of issuing a visit visa.

few countries have restrictions on such things like India, there should be a gap of 2 months on exiting India to get a visa again.


----------



## sm105

Sparki said:


> few countries have restrictions on such things like India, there should be a gap of 2 months on exiting India to get a visa again.


Not any more. India no longer has this regulation in place.


----------



## Sparki

sm105 said:


> Not any more. India no longer has this regulation in place.


Thanks for the update. My information is 10 months old.


----------



## marinno

Sparki said:


> are you referring you to a visit visa? if yes then it's unlimited as long as you keep following the process of issuing a visit visa.
> 
> few countries have restrictions on such things like India, there should be a gap of 2 months on exiting India to get a visa again.


The visa Europeans (in that case French) get on DXB arrival (for 30 days). 

So theoretically you could 'stay' in the UAE for 6 months or whatever through visa runs, just doing a run every 30 days or so for however long you want to stay or your visa pages in the passport run out?


----------



## Sparki

marinno said:


> The visa Europeans (in that case French) get on DXB arrival (for 30 days).
> 
> So theoretically you could 'stay' in the UAE for 6 months or whatever through visa runs, just doing a run every 30 days or so for however long you want to stay or your visa pages in the passport run out?


please read the below its from DubaiFAQS

Dubai Abu Dhabi UAE visit visa renewals

A Visit Visa is normally valid for 60 days (update: seems to be only 30 days as of January 2009). Be careful - that's not the same as two months (1 month), and note that if you aim to renew on the 60th day (30th day), your calculations may not agree with the ones done at immigration. The fine is 100 dhs for overstaying plus 100 dhs for each day past the limit. Expect to pay 200 dhs on the 60th day (30th day) or renew on the 59th day (29th day) at the latest.

November 2007 update - the fines for overstaying were reported in the press to be increasing to 2,000-10,000 dhs, and deportation would also be imposed. The good news was the daily rate would decrease. This information is unconfirmed as of December 2007.

In May 2007 there were reports that the authorities would only allow two renewals of a visit visa, and then visitors would have to stay out of the UAE for a month before starting again. This means you could stay between 6 to 9 months at a time depending on if you extend your visit visa each time before renewing it. As yet, it is unknown how strictly this will be enforced, or where you have to go if you are refused entry at airport or land border.

According to the DNRD website, you can renew a visit visa twice for 60 days at a time, by payment of 100 dhs renewal fee + 100 dhs mandatory urgent processing fee. This may be out of date information. Our information as of January 2007 is that you have the following options:

One time renewal before expiry of visit visa costs 500 dhs at DNRD, without leaving the UAE.
Leave and return to the UAE with a new visa.
If you find a job, change visit visa to employment visa for 1100 dhs in Dubai without leaving the UAE. Or leave the UAE and return on employment visa - cost will be 600 dhs for visa and processing.
Note that Tourist Visas (from eg hotels) are not the same as Visit Visas, and are not renewable.

If a visit visa is not renewed after 60 days, then you may have to leave the country for at least a month before obtaining a new one. However, that information appears to be inaccurate as there are large numbers of residents, er "visitors" that renew their visas frequently by doing visa runs with a return to the UAE on the same day as their exit.

Nationalities who can get a Visit Visa on arrival in Dubai/UAE, and can get an Omani visit visa on arrival in Oman will be able to "renew" (they actually get a new visa) their visit visa by doing a road trip - see the route descriptions below for more details. See the table on the Dubai visas page for list of nationalities this applies to.

Visa regulations can and do change, sometimes with very little or no notice. Do your best to confirm whatever information you have is up to date, but even then you may find when you arrive at border crossings that requirements and procedures are not what you expected.
By Air to Kish Island, Doha, Muscat, or Bahrain

It's common for people to book a "Visa Run" or "Visa Flight" from Dubai/Sharjah/Abu Dhabi to either Muscat in Oman, Bahrain, Doha in Qatar, or Kish Island. Whichever one you choose, it'll cost about 500-1000 dhs for the flight plus any visa charges. Usually you can walk off the plane, into the departure terminal and straight back on again. That means you don't actually enter the other country even though you've left Dubai/UAE. The Dubai/UAE authorities appear to find this acceptable since so many people do this every day. By road (see below) its slightly different.

After your flight you land in Dubai and get a new Visit Visa valid for another 60 30 days.

Update: after visa rules changed in July 2008, it might not be possible to do the visa flights for some nationalities as the UAE authorities have imposed a 30 day period of staying out of the country before a new visa is issued. Check with the immigration authority in the emirate in which you are staying.


----------



## nadem

Hi guys ... I will be leaving to hatta this weekend if anyone wanna to join feel free to contact me at 0551160449 Nadem


----------



## LesFroggitts

Don't forget your Oman insurance, there's often a Police checkpoint after (I think) the first security checkpoint that always asks for it.


----------



## nerd_deluxe

*run this weekend (or close)? - 4/9 - 4/18*

My wife needs to go on a visa run in the next week or so.

Anyone driving to Oman? I'd like to tag along if possible, pitch is for costs, buy a dinner for the driver - whatever is good.

It would also be good to meet some other folks from Dubai (we're new here)...

Let me know!

Thx


----------



## kamrog

I may be crossing the border after tomorrow, north going to Omani Fjords and then back to UAE the same day. It is not confirmed but if it suits you we may take you with us


----------



## nerd_deluxe

kamrog said:


> I may be crossing the border after tomorrow, north going to Omani Fjords and then back to UAE the same day. It is not confirmed but if it suits you we may take you with us


That would be much appreciated! Please let us know when you get plans set! We'd also love to see some more of the country - so all good


----------



## WizardofOZ

Hi I was wondering if you have found anyone for a visa drive? I need to go today so if you have found someone please let me know! maybe we can join forces.


----------



## nerd_deluxe

WizardofOZ said:


> Hi I was wondering if you have found anyone for a visa drive? I need to go today so if you have found someone please let me know! maybe we can join forces.


No luck, but still looking. Can do today or tomorrow!

But we're all for joining forces...


----------



## WizardofOZ

nerd_deluxe said:


> No luck, but still looking. Can do today or tomorrow!
> 
> But we're all for joining forces...


Yeah I have been looking all day, even the visa services companies are full booked, I have to go today as it is 40th day, unfortunately my license has expired so ca even rent, looking at options at the moment, hasnt been good so far!


----------



## nerd_deluxe

WizardofOZ said:


> Yeah I have been looking all day, even the visa services companies are full booked, I have to go today as it is 40th day, unfortunately my license has expired so ca even rent, looking at options at the moment, hasnt been good so far!


Dang... Yeah. All we have are US licenses. Don't have our UAE or intl licenses or we would...


----------



## WizardofOZ

Hey I just spoke to the elite Visa guys who do daily runs, and they said they can take 2 people minimum for 200 dirhams each, would you want to take that offer? please let me know!


----------



## nerd_deluxe

WizardofOZ said:


> Hey I just spoke to the elite Visa guys who do daily runs, and they said they can take 2 people minimum for 200 dirhams each, would you want to take that offer? please let me know!


We're in. How long does it take? There would be two of us. I have a resident visa but my wife doesn't want to go alone.


----------



## WizardofOZ

nerd_deluxe said:


> We're in. How long does it take? There would be two of us. I have a resident visa but my wife doesn't want to go alone.


Awesome!! yeah that's fine! so all 3 of us would go, I don't think you will be paying anything for oman visa since you have a residency but your wife will need to pay the omani guys 50 dirhams (so do I). 0551341560 is the number for Elite Visa, you can confirm with them for today and ill do the same 

Thanks!


----------



## WizardofOZ

sorry I completely drifted by your first question, to my knowledge it takes approx 3 hours for the drive up and down.


----------



## WizardofOZ

found another guy!! that is willing to take us for 150 dirhams each at around 4:00 - 4:30 his number is 0552633019, he said pickup at dubai mall or near... trying to negotiate that because im in the Marina. What are your thoughts?


----------



## LesFroggitts

One thing I would say about these 'services' is to make sure that they are both insured and legally compliant in providing these trips.

There are companies out there that I believe are fully covered - wouldn't want anyone to get into difficulties or worse.

Am not saying that this is the case in this scenario, but there's a heck of a lot of postings on Dubizzle that are blatantly from the same person (same text in the advert) and no mention of insurance cover.


----------



## nerd_deluxe

WizardofOZ said:


> found another guy!! that is willing to take us for 150 dirhams each at around 4:00 - 4:30 his number is 0552633019, he said pickup at dubai mall or near... trying to negotiate that because im in the Marina. What are your thoughts?


We're headed to meet elite visa guy now... If there's a change need to make it quick!


----------



## nerd_deluxe

LesFroggitts said:


> One thing I would say about these 'services' is to make sure that they are both insured and legally compliant in providing these trips.
> 
> There are companies out there that I believe are fully covered - wouldn't want anyone to get into difficulties or worse.
> 
> Am not saying that this is the case in this scenario, but there's a heck of a lot of postings on Dubizzle that are blatantly from the same person (same text in the advert) and no mention of insurance cover.


These guys claim insurance. Only 200 dirham. I think we're going to stick with them

Hope to see you soon!


----------



## londonmandan

go tours dubai is who I use


----------



## kamrog

Hi guys, sorry for lack of reply but we stack in Fujarah for 2 days trying to get to Oman but we were not allowed to go in as we have UAE resident visas and we should have applied for Omani visa before our trip. We didn't know that so we waited for 2 days for the visa to be confirmed, then we realised it's Friday and that on weekend approval is not possible. That's why I didn't posted and didn't pick up anyone. We came back to Abu Dhabi . We will try to visit Oman Fjords next month so will be able to pick someone with us. Apologize but internet in a hotel was poor and I was too busy with arranging papers that I didn't post any updates on this. At least please let us know how it went!


----------



## yoplu

For 150 AED Go Tours do runs to Oman every day. I think many people from this site use them as the drivers are very safe and they have the proper insurance. 

Vehicle safety is also an issue. Ive seen many vehicles with blown out tyres, or broken down on the side of the mountain so important to go with a well maintained vehicle especially now the road temperature is getting a lot hotter. 

Go Tours Dubai


----------



## nadem

I will be driving to hatta this weekend for visa renewal if you interested to join call me 0551160449


----------



## Andyg_star

Anyone going to Oman border this weekend pref early morning as I don't want to miss to much of the weekend haha


----------



## nerd_deluxe

kamrog said:


> Hi guys, sorry for lack of reply but we stack in Fujarah for 2 days trying to get to Oman but we were not allowed to go in as we have UAE resident visas and we should have applied for Omani visa before our trip. We didn't know that so we waited for 2 days for the visa to be confirmed, then we realised it's Friday and that on weekend approval is not possible. That's why I didn't posted and didn't pick up anyone. We came back to Abu Dhabi . We will try to visit Oman Fjords next month so will be able to pick someone with us. Apologize but internet in a hotel was poor and I was too busy with arranging papers that I didn't post any updates on this. At least please let us know how it went!


All smooth, more expensive than what the other guy quoted (200 vs 150), but no complaints. Comfortable and the guy was very safe. We spoke quite a bit amongst the visa runners, so the trip went pretty quickly


----------



## anups_123

Hi all
I am new to this forum and need the suggestion about my employment visa. 

1. I got job offer with 27500 AED per month in DMCC area, first of all how is this offer for staying with wife and one year old kid.

2. My company told me DMCC has forwarded by papers to DNRD on 8th april 14 and now no information is with them. Can any bosy tell me approximate time for all processing from now as I have to resign from my present company and time is less.

Regards


----------



## Andyg_star

nadem said:


> I will be driving to hatta this weekend for visa renewal if you interested to join call me 0551160449



What day, time and where are you going to leave from? also how much are you wanting for the lift. Thanks :car:


----------



## Andyg_star

Doing Visa run at 6:30am tomorrow morning sunday the 20th british expat 0567916926


----------



## salmanasif

i went to dubai 4 months ago and a company gave me job with offer letter and told me that they will send me visa within 2 weeks. Now 4 months have passed they didn't give me visa. what should i do? now i'm pakistan and still waiting. please help me now what should i do?


----------



## nerd_deluxe

salmanasif said:


> i went to dubai 4 months ago and a company gave me job with offer letter and told me that they will send me visa within 2 weeks. Now 4 months have passed they didn't give me visa. what should i do? now i'm pakistan and still waiting. please help me now what should i do?


I'd post this in the jobs thread or on its own thread. But if they haven't done this, I think it's safe to say they won't. Depending on what you'll be doing, and if you're going to bring your family - now is NOT the time of year to move here...


----------



## nadem

i am going to hatta friday the 25th 3 seats empty if yo wanna join feel free to contact me 055 116 0449


----------



## Lizzybt

My granddaughter has overstayed 2 days and I know there is a fine for this. My question though, will she still be allowed to come back as normal on the visa run basis. She is british.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Lizzybt said:


> My granddaughter has overstayed 2 days and I know there is a fine for this. My question though, will she still be allowed to come back as normal on the visa run basis. She is british.


Overstayed the 30 days visa or the 30 days plus 10 allowance?


----------



## Lizzybt

Yes it's 43 days tomorrow when she hopes to do the run to Hatta


----------



## LesFroggitts

Whilst I/we have not been in that situation I would expect the payment of the appropriate fine which ought to then 'clear the books'.

If she's on a full British passport I would not expect any grief. Hopefully, other more experienced DXB expats will add/clarify this.


----------



## nadem

Driving to hatta Friday early morning


----------



## mvpsprts07

GKW212 said:


> Hiya, think I may need to do this too, got to go to some official office tonight to double check & I could be in with you Phileas. Could 27th/28th work for you? G


Hi I am interested in the 28th Visa run. please let me know. Paul


----------



## urveshvora

Hi Folks,

I am apply for my wife's visa. She is coming from India to Dubai.
I got my labour contract and my salary is above 12000 AED.
Also I got the tenancy contract and I have done ejari for the same.
I was going to apply for uae dependent visa on my name.

Can someone tell me what are the documents required for the same.
Also I wanted to know specifically, if there is any clause for any specific kind of flat like 1bhk / 2bhk is required for getting spouse visa.

Because i have taken a studio apartment, will there be any problems for getting my wife's visa.

Please advise folks.

Regards,
Uravesh


----------



## driving to oman

Hi there. Im driver who can do visa run on a daiky basis. 150 aed per person. For two people 280. Pick up and drop off included. Will take you through all border control steps. No hassle at all. If interested please contact 050 694 78 68. Thanks.


----------



## nadem

hello everybody i am going to hatta this weekend . if you interested feel free to contact me nadem 0551160449


----------



## londonmandan

Lizzybt said:


> My granddaughter has overstayed 2 days and I know there is a fine for this. My question though, will she still be allowed to come back as normal on the visa run basis. She is british.


Yes, pay the fine at the border get exit stamp job done. I know loads of people that have been fined myself included.


----------



## Sunder

urveshvora said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am apply for my wife's visa. She is coming from India to Dubai.
> I got my labour contract and my salary is above 12000 AED.
> Also I got the tenancy contract and I have done ejari for the same.
> I was going to apply for uae dependent visa on my name.
> 
> Can someone tell me what are the documents required for the same.
> Also I wanted to know specifically, if there is any clause for any specific kind of flat like 1bhk / 2bhk is required for getting spouse visa.
> 
> Because i have taken a studio apartment, will there be any problems for getting my wife's visa.
> 
> Please advise folks.
> 
> Regards,
> Uravesh


Hi Uravesh, I think the minimum requirement is 1bhk, but one of my friends took a studio in Abu Dhabi and had no problem. You can mail to [email protected] to ask which documents you would be needing, they reply within 24hrs, once you get your documents you have to visit GDRFA office to get the resident permit for your wife( her passport copies and photograph needed), send the original to her in India, then when she comes the resident permit will be stamped at the airport, keep it safely with you, next day go to a typing centre and get 3 forms typed, viz for Emirates ID, for medical and for Resident Visa, you will need to take your wife along and all process take max 10 days.


----------



## rsinner

Sunder said:


> Hi Uravesh, I think the minimum requirement is 1bhk, but one of my friends took a studio in Abu Dhabi and had no problem. You can mail to [email protected] to ask which documents you would be needing, they reply within 24hrs, once you get your documents you have to visit GDRFA office to get the resident permit for your wife( her passport copies and photograph needed), send the original to her in India, then when she comes the resident permit will be stamped at the airport, keep it safely with you, next day go to a typing centre and get 3 forms typed, viz for Emirates ID, for medical and for Resident Visa, you will need to take your wife along and all process take max 10 days.


i simply didnt answer the question as the poster didnt bother searching the forum for earlier replies.
But I feel like being nice. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/421626-dubai-visa-family.html


----------



## kirstenbrown89

HI guys,

I hope I am getting this right. If I am on a Tourist Visa which expires on the 24th, if I go to Oman before then, I can get a new visa for another 30 days.

Has anyone done it recently that can tell me an up to date cost? I keep finding different prices on the searches.

Finally, does anyone want to do a visa run this week?

Kirsten


----------



## Emanef

Yep. 30 days (you can probably get away with a couple of days over with a UK passport without fine, but don't risk it if you can avoid it). 

50 dihrams cost, paid at the Omani border entry/exit office.


----------



## Kaykay786

*Visa Run*



kirstenbrown89 said:


> HI guys,
> 
> I hope I am getting this right. If I am on a Tourist Visa which expires on the 24th, if I go to Oman before then, I can get a new visa for another 30 days.
> 
> Has anyone done it recently that can tell me an up to date cost? I keep finding different prices on the searches.
> 
> Finally, does anyone want to do a visa run this week?
> 
> Kirsten


Hi, when are you planning on going this week? And how do you plan on going? I've got someone in mind that does visa runs if you want to carpool?


----------



## londonmandan

Emanef said:


> Yep. 30 days (you can probably get away with a couple of days over with a UK passport without fine, but don't risk it if you can avoid it).
> 
> 50 dihrams cost, paid at the Omani border entry/exit office.


You get 30 days (inc entry day) + 9 days after that to do a run anything over that you will get a fine.


----------



## Andyg_star

Im doing the visa run tomorrow morning if anyone needs to go i am English /snip/


----------



## LesFroggitts

Just took the OH on a visa run - absolutely fine outbound.

BUT a ruddy great queue at the last checkpoint coming back into Dubai. No problems at any of the other points on the inbound run.

Strange, as it's normally a simple 2 minute (maximum) charge through there - not today it took 45 minutes (and all three lanes were open and working)!!!


----------



## Rubai

*Looking for group*

No one planning to do a viza run these days? It is my first viza run and would be fun to join someone and split the cost.


----------



## Vesper007

Hello!
It's my first time here on a visit visa (30 days) and I'm wondering a few things.
* Does the 10 day grace period apply to all countries with said visa? (I have a Croatian passport)
* Does the price of the visa on arrival in Oman vary from country to country? 
* Can you enter/exit Oman at any time of the day or does it have to be right before midnight/after midnight so it's exactly a day by calendar terms?

I've tried Googling this and haven't had any luck. Please help.


----------



## LesFroggitts

From what little experience I have, see below...



Vesper007 said:


> Hello!
> It's my first time here on a visit visa (30 days) and I'm wondering a few things.
> * Does the 10 day grace period apply to all countries with said visa? (I have a Croatian passport)
> * Does the price of the visa on arrival in Oman vary from country to country?
> I've not personally seen anyone paying more than 5 Riyals (or 50 Dirhams)
> * Can you enter/exit Oman at any time of the day or does it have to be right before midnight/after midnight so it's exactly a day by calendar terms?
> We've always done our runs during the daytime, it's a long run to the border and not one that I would want to make during the night - don't really see any benefit of doing so, the visa is issued by date stamp rather than hour stamp.
> 
> I've tried Googling this and haven't had any luck. Please help.


Hope this is of a start in answering your questions, I'm sure others may have further information/advice for you.


----------



## Vesper007

Thank you LesFroggitts!  It's a huge relief that runs can be made in daytime.


----------



## jgw99

Questions regarding the visa run:

a) Doesn't the UAE gov't require either a confirmed return trip ticket or a confirmed onward bound ticket to another destination upon entry?

b) If yes in a), how do most folks who do visa runs get around this?


----------



## Vesper007

jgw99 said:


> Questions regarding the visa run:
> 
> a) Doesn't the UAE gov't require either a confirmed return trip ticket or a confirmed onward bound ticket to another destination upon entry?
> 
> b) If yes in a), how do most folks who do visa runs get around this?


They didn't ask me anything about my return ticket. But they did ask me why I was coming and for how long. Obviously a 4 week vacation suffices the 30 day visit visa requirement.  Travel plans can always change during your travels.


----------



## hoymeln

Hi, my husband and I are planning on going tomorrow for the first time. we will rent a car and drive, but we'd like to stay in Oman for the day as my husband used to live there. do you still need a ride?


----------



## Vesper007

hoymeln said:


> Hi, my husband and I are planning on going tomorrow for the first time. we will rent a car and drive, but we'd like to stay in Oman for the day as my husband used to live there. do you still need a ride?


Not sure if you are referring to me but if you are, thanks for the offer. However, I won't need to go until the later end of July so I'll pass. Thanks though and best of luck!


----------



## Aust777

Hi guys,

I am inbetween jobs and need to do a visa run soon, can I ask what's the closest border to Dubai and has anyone written a guide I could use?

Apologies if asking a question that people already have.

Also I have an Australian passport and plan on staying in Dubai until the end of September to look for a job.

Thanks


----------



## LesFroggitts

Aust777 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am inbetween jobs and need to do a visa run soon, can I ask what's the closest border to Dubai and has anyone written a guide I could use?
> 
> Apologies if asking a question that people already have.
> 
> Also I have an Australian passport and plan on staying in Dubai until the end of September to look for a job.
> 
> Thanks


Going back just one page on this thread, you'd find a posting by 'Emanef' in the signature is a link to their written dummies guide - precisely what you're looking for.


----------



## Aust777

LesFroggitts said:


> Going back just one page on this thread, you'd find a posting by 'Emanef' in the signature is a link to their written dummies guide - precisely what you're looking for.


Thank you very much.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Aust777 said:


> Thank you very much.


My pleasure, we've had to do the run for OH many times, it's quite straight forward. If you are driving yourself (especially in a hire car) be aware that you may well get checked for Oman insurance cover - unfortunately most hire car companies charge around AED 100 per day for this 

Trying to avoid the weekends I find is best as there will often be many many others doing the same - we go mid-week first thing in the morning (leaving JVC around 0900) and tend to get back by 1330 hrs.

I guess the visa fee for Aussies will be the standard 5 OMR (50 AED they do take Dirhams) and don't forget to complete your 'landing card' before joining the queue to get the visa (if you're doing the run again later it's best to grab a few blank ones to pre-fill before going).

Make sure when you hand over the passport at the Omani side to tell the immigration guy you're doing a visa run and make sure they put in both ENTRY and EXIT stamps at the same time. That is unless you're going to go into Oman as a tourist then you'll need to only get the entry stamp and get exit when you do come back.


----------



## Aust777

LesFroggitts said:


> My pleasure, we've had to do the run for OH many times, it's quite straight forward. If you are driving yourself (especially in a hire car) be aware that you may well get checked for Oman insurance cover - unfortunately most hire car companies charge around AED 100 per day for this
> 
> Trying to avoid the weekends I find is best as there will often be many many others doing the same - we go mid-week first thing in the morning (leaving JVC around 0900) and tend to get back by 1330 hrs.
> 
> I guess the visa fee for Aussies will be the standard 5 OMR (50 AED they do take Dirhams) and don't forget to complete your 'landing card' before joining the queue to get the visa (if you're doing the run again later it's best to grab a few blank ones to pre-fill before going).
> 
> Make sure when you hand over the passport at the Omani side to tell the immigration guy you're doing a visa run and make sure they put in both ENTRY and EXIT stamps at the same time. That is unless you're going to go into Oman as a tourist then you'll need to only get the entry stamp and get exit when you do come back.


I own a car and just purchased it in Feb 2014 so I assume it has the insurance for Oman, going to confirm though.

You mentioned a 'landing card', can I ask where I can obtain these? 

I am guessing I will be doing at least 2 of these runs lol. However at least the whole process doesn't take more than 4-5 hrs from what people have said on this forum, so not that bad.


----------



## LesFroggitts

As you enter the Omani visa office (through the sliding doors), there will be a small round table on the right, there is normally a supply of blank 'landing cards' on there (remember to take your own pen !).


----------



## yoplu

Vesper007 said:


> Hello!
> It's my first time here on a visit visa (30 days) and I'm wondering a few things.
> * Does the 10 day grace period apply to all countries with said visa? (I have a Croatian passport)
> * Does the price of the visa on arrival in Oman vary from country to country?
> * Can you enter/exit Oman at any time of the day or does it have to be right before midnight/after midnight so it's exactly a day by calendar terms?
> 
> I've tried Googling this and haven't had any luck. Please help.


Hey, I got the all following info from the http://www.gotoursdubai.com website...

10 day grace period applies to Croatians and all other nationalities that are elligible for automatic visit visa on arrival. Full list on the site. Grace period applies to only those with a tourist visa, not a cancelled residency visa. 

The price is usually 5 Rials (50 dirhams) for the Omani visit visa but some nationalities such as South Korea, New Zealand, Singapore are FREE.

The border posts are open 24 hours and can be visited any time.


----------



## chengmingjms

Hey, new member here, and also new arrival to Dubai. I will have to do a visa run around the 20th - anybody else going around that time? Would be great to share a car/cab.


----------



## azu16in

Hi,
I am there in Abu Dhabi Visa & working in Dubai. My company head office has transferred me to dubai. Now i am planning to bring my family. So i need to apply for family visa. I have heard that i can't called them as i don't have a tenancy contract. If i take a house in dubai and apply with dubai tenancy contract does it will help. And do i have to apply it from Abu dhabi for family visa. Please suggest something in desperate need of help.

Thanks.


----------



## Sudhanshu.Sharma

Hi Friends,

I am planning to come to Dubai for Job Search in 20 days time from now, already send CV to relevant consultants and banks. I am in dilemma and not getting a correct answer in terms of which type of visa to apply?

- Visit Visa (sponsored by friend staying in Sharjah - 90 Days ~ AED 1500+ (approx)
- Tourist Visa (provided or tied up by Airline i will be travelling) - 30 days - ~ AED 400 (approx)

if Tourist visa, then for Indian Citizen can we extended beyond 30 days, if so whats the procedure & requirements? 

Some of you may have tried using any one of the method, please guide which one is better way of coming to Dubai for Job search and giving interviews ONLY. I am not planning to work on visit/tourist visa.

Highly appreciate your help, and any other tip would be great!

Regards,
Sudhanshu


----------



## Vesper007

chengmingjms said:


> Hey, new member here, and also new arrival to Dubai. I will have to do a visa run around the 20th - anybody else going around that time? Would be great to share a car/cab.


I need to go before the 27th so this may work with me. I'm at my dad's house and he is a pilot so his schedule is random and I do not know if he will be at home that day. If he is not and you have a car I can help with the gas money.


----------



## Yorki

Anyone know if Ramadan has any effect on visa runs?

Thanks


----------



## ansh1993

Yorki said:


> Anyone know if Ramadan has any effect on visa runs?
> 
> Thanks


As far as I know, no because I have seen people on carpoolarabia do visa runs this time...


----------



## LesFroggitts

Yorki said:


> Anyone know if Ramadan has any effect on visa runs?
> 
> Thanks


The borders of course are going to be open, although I guess there could be potential for delays during Iftar. I'd suggest making sure that you were doing your visa run outside of these hours.


----------



## Yorki

Thank you both.


----------



## LesFroggitts

Yorki said:


> Thank you both.


Always a pleasure (with a username like yours - I have to ask if you're a TYKE? If yes, then we have to stick together - us against the rest, especially those from the other side of the Pennines).


----------



## Yorki

Indeed I am.


----------



## mjnahmad

I am renting a car and driving most likely Friday morning. Let me know. Rental car is only AED 60.


----------



## chengmingjms

Okay, my girlfriend convinced me that I should make this one a trip with her, so I'm out for this month, but I might need to go again next month. I'll be in touch!


----------



## PAPP

*New rules after 29 July 2014*

Hi All.

I just come across with this article, from 30 July 2014.

_"As along as the minimum salary criterion is met, the law gives the green light.

The new visit visa rules allow expatriates to sponsor their friends to visit the UAE, a senior official said yesterday. Major Mohammad Ahmad Al Hammadi, Director of Entry Permits Department at Dubai Naturalisation and Residency Department (DNRD), said: "Under the new rules it will be allowed but it will be strict and criteria will be checked." Factors such as age, salary and profession will be looked into before issuing visit visas to friends.


Minimum requirement:

Any person who wishes to sponsor his family or friends will have to draw a specified minimum salary (see below). Under the present rule, a Dh2,000 refundable deposit is needed to sponsor a relative or a friend. Al Hammadi said, "The deposit amount remains the same but there may be some changes before the end of this month." He said this clause is still under consideration.

Visit visas

New rules for visit visas, revamped after a federal ruling, will come into effect on July 29 at 7.30am. Visit visas for immediate family members will require a Dh1,000 refundable deposit. At present no deposit is required for immediate family members. Visas have been divided into 24 categories. Short-term visit visas, costing Dh620, will have one-month validity and cannot be extended, said Al Hammadi.


*No visa run*

"Visitors cannot go to Kish island, Oman or other neighbouring countries for a visa run. They will have to go back to their home country and then reapply for a visit visa." For visitors who wish to stay longer, a three-month visa for Dh1,120 is applicable.


Medical insurance

Anyone who visits the country, either on a tourist or visit visa will require insurance coverage, said Al Hammadi. "We do not need the person to have a complete medical insurance policy. Accident coverage is the most important requirement."He added if a visitor has international insurance or if a travel company has a group insurance policy for tourists, it will be accepted.

Entry permit

DNRD authorities in Dubai Wednesday announced 24 different visa types including:

Multiple-entry visa - Validity: Six months Fees: Dh2,120 (no extension)
Long-term visit visa - Validity: 90 days Fees: Dh1,120 (no extension)
Short-term visit visa - Validity: 30 days Fees: Dh620 (no extension)
Education visa - Validity: for 60 days Fees: Dh620 (extension twice)
Medical treatment visa - Validity: 90 days Fees: Dh1,120 (extension twice)
Tourist visa - Validity: 30 days Fees: Dh220 (extension once)
Minimum salary requirement

Dh5,000 to sponsor brother/sister
Dh4,000 to sponsor parents, wife and children
Dh6,000-Dh7,000 to sponsor other relatives
Dh10,000 to sponsor friends_

It seems after the 29th July, border jumps will not be aceptable. Does anyone heard about this?

Cheers


----------



## QOFE

PAPP said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I just come across with this article, from 30 July 2014.
> 
> _"As along as the minimum salary criterion is met, the law gives the green light.
> 
> The new visit visa rules allow expatriates to sponsor their friends to visit the UAE, a senior official said yesterday. Major Mohammad Ahmad Al Hammadi, Director of Entry Permits Department at Dubai Naturalisation and Residency Department (DNRD), said: "Under the new rules it will be allowed but it will be strict and criteria will be checked." Factors such as age, salary and profession will be looked into before issuing visit visas to friends.
> 
> 
> Minimum requirement:
> 
> Any person who wishes to sponsor his family or friends will have to draw a specified minimum salary (see below). Under the present rule, a Dh2,000 refundable deposit is needed to sponsor a relative or a friend. Al Hammadi said, "The deposit amount remains the same but there may be some changes before the end of this month." He said this clause is still under consideration.
> 
> Visit visas
> 
> New rules for visit visas, revamped after a federal ruling, will come into effect on July 29 at 7.30am. Visit visas for immediate family members will require a Dh1,000 refundable deposit. At present no deposit is required for immediate family members. Visas have been divided into 24 categories. Short-term visit visas, costing Dh620, will have one-month validity and cannot be extended, said Al Hammadi.
> 
> 
> *No visa run*
> 
> "Visitors cannot go to Kish island, Oman or other neighbouring countries for a visa run. They will have to go back to their home country and then reapply for a visit visa." For visitors who wish to stay longer, a three-month visa for Dh1,120 is applicable.
> 
> 
> Medical insurance
> 
> Anyone who visits the country, either on a tourist or visit visa will require insurance coverage, said Al Hammadi. "We do not need the person to have a complete medical insurance policy. Accident coverage is the most important requirement."He added if a visitor has international insurance or if a travel company has a group insurance policy for tourists, it will be accepted.
> 
> Entry permit
> 
> DNRD authorities in Dubai Wednesday announced 24 different visa types including:
> 
> Multiple-entry visa - Validity: Six months Fees: Dh2,120 (no extension)
> Long-term visit visa - Validity: 90 days Fees: Dh1,120 (no extension)
> Short-term visit visa - Validity: 30 days Fees: Dh620 (no extension)
> Education visa - Validity: for 60 days Fees: Dh620 (extension twice)
> Medical treatment visa - Validity: 90 days Fees: Dh1,120 (extension twice)
> Tourist visa - Validity: 30 days Fees: Dh220 (extension once)
> Minimum salary requirement
> 
> Dh5,000 to sponsor brother/sister
> Dh4,000 to sponsor parents, wife and children
> Dh6,000-Dh7,000 to sponsor other relatives
> Dh10,000 to sponsor friends_
> 
> It seems after the 29th July, border jumps will not be aceptable. Does anyone heard about this?
> 
> Cheers


As I've understood it the above requirements are for citizens outside the 33 countries on the list on the below link. There are a lot of people doing visa runs for various reasons so I would imagine there would have been articles all over the press if the rules changed for the 33 countries.
UAE visa requirements - Airport.ae a guide to visit, tourist, transit visas for the United Arab Emirates


----------



## Asdfgh

So my wife has got a job and she has the option of working on my Visa OR as an alternate she can get her company to sponsor her visa

I have very minimal information on this. Can anyone give any suggestions or share their experience

Pros
In case I lose my job, I will have the option of being a dependent on my wife's visa. 


Cons 
Believe my company will not cover her medical. She will be under the medical coverage of her new employer (Is that correct?)

Anything else that I am missing ?
Any updates on the process.

Also I am changing jobs now, so though this might be a good time to get the process done as all our visa have to be cancelled anyway


----------



## nadem

hi everyone i am going for a visa run this thu & friday to hatta i am able to pick up from Abu Dhabi for more info feel free to contact me nadem /snip/


----------



## Shlind

Hi one of my teachers needs to do Visa run Friday with her child does anyone have space in there car please


----------



## gemastar

HI, I have my visa, but need to travel to Oman with my boss. He has a visa but in his other UK passport which is currently with Saudi embassy for travel visa request!
Thus he will travel with me in the car to Muscat but on his second UK passport. As this was last stamped into UAE 2 years ago, does any one know if we can just bypass the UAE stamping office and then just get stamped IN at Hatta crossing?
i.e. Do the guys on the Oman side look for your stamp OUT of UAE? before issuing Visa In for Oman?

Cheers muchly everyone


----------



## Emanef

So he doesn't need a visa? So he just doesn't go to any of the passport control desks to get any stamps. If he shows the second UK passport at each check point (ie whilst in the car) they'll just waive you through and they don't check to make sure you get out of your car to get your exit/entry stamps. Only once have I had someone actually look through my passport at those check points (and that was the only occasion I've seen a woman doing it!), but I'm sure he can blag it if not. Does he have a scan/photo of his residence visa page? (If not, why not?! I have scans of all our documents, you never know when you need them!) 

Should* be fine. 

*but don't sue me if not!


----------



## LesFroggitts

Emanef said:


> So he doesn't need a visa? So he just doesn't go to any of the passport control desks to get any stamps. If he shows the second UK passport at each check point (ie whilst in the car) they'll just waive you through and they don't check to make sure you get out of your car to get your exit/entry stamps. Only once have I had someone actually look through my passport at those check points (and that was the only occasion I've seen a woman doing it!), but I'm sure he can blag it if not. Does he have a scan/photo of his residence visa page? (If not, why not?! I have scans of all our documents, you never know when you need them!)
> 
> Should* be fine.
> 
> *but don't sue me if not!


Hmm. I believe that the question is more about the actual border crossing INTO Oman rather than the plethora of CPs on the way. They're going to be going all the way to Muscat so the 'boss' will need to officially enter Oman using his passport and paying the OMR 5 fee.

However, I am not sure if they actually look at the exit from UAE stamps, it is easy to get past the UAE outbound control point without using the passport (I do so all the time when taking my wife on a visa run - only show my EID). 

I would doubt that Oman and UAE immigration systems are interlinked so doubt that it would show up on their computers but I can't be certain what the Omani immigration officers are going to look for when they enter Oman.


----------



## Emanef

Ah, i should have read the post properly... ignore my advice!


----------



## nadem

Going for a visa run this Sunday if anyone interested fell free to contact me nadem /snip/


----------



## nadem

nadem said:


> Going for a visa run this Sunday if anyone interested feel free to contact me nadem /snip/


----------



## FourAgreements

*Canadian cannot re-enter for 30 days?*

My tourist visa is expiring in a few days, and I am scheduled to go to Oman this Saturday on a visa run. My plan is to leave on my tourist visa, and re-enter with my residence visa.


Problem: I've 'heard' that if a Canadian leaves the UAE, he/she cannot re-enter for 30 days. Does anyone know if this is true??


Background:
I heard this from a Brit; I don't know where he got his info. (But he was adamant this pertained to CANADIANS.)
I called the Canadian Consulate - no help.
I checked MOFA website - couldn't find anything regarding this.
I thought I saw a post in a different thread here a few days ago that mentioned something similar about other nationalities, and "33 countries that are exempt"; I just spent over an hour searching and can no longer find it.
I found some outdated info on the web about Canadians needing to apply for visas before they enter UAE; but I don't know how to tell if something is current, if there's no date attached to the article.

I will be grateful for any help or advice. Thanks in advance,

FA


----------



## eomligutw

Hi, 

I am relatively new to the whole VISA RUN situation from Dubai. I am arriving into Dubai around Sept 8th on a British Passport. Initially I was told that I would get a 30 day visa on arrival and then I could do a Visa Run to Oman and keep renewing it for 30 days. 

However with the new visa laws that have come about - some of which have posted on this thread, I am a bit confused how people are still doing visa runs????

Could someone please give me some advise as to how Visa Runs fit into the the new visa laws that have come out as well as the now compulsory health insurance that one needs to have?

Is it better instead to get a 6mth multiple entry visa from the UAE embassy? 

Much obliged for some clarity. Thanks


----------



## Emanef

New laws...? What are they?


----------



## eomligutw

@Emanef - this is what I read on here . . 

Originally Posted by PAPP View Post
Hi All.

I just come across with this article, from 30 July 2014.

"As along as the minimum salary criterion is met, the law gives the green light.

The new visit visa rules allow expatriates to sponsor their friends to visit the UAE, a senior official said yesterday. Major Mohammad Ahmad Al Hammadi, Director of Entry Permits Department at Dubai Naturalisation and Residency Department (DNRD), said: "Under the new rules it will be allowed but it will be strict and criteria will be checked." Factors such as age, salary and profession will be looked into before issuing visit visas to friends.


Minimum requirement:

Any person who wishes to sponsor his family or friends will have to draw a specified minimum salary (see below). Under the present rule, a Dh2,000 refundable deposit is needed to sponsor a relative or a friend. Al Hammadi said, "The deposit amount remains the same but there may be some changes before the end of this month." He said this clause is still under consideration.

Visit visas

New rules for visit visas, revamped after a federal ruling, will come into effect on July 29 at 7.30am. Visit visas for immediate family members will require a Dh1,000 refundable deposit. At present no deposit is required for immediate family members. Visas have been divided into 24 categories. Short-term visit visas, costing Dh620, will have one-month validity and cannot be extended, said Al Hammadi.


No visa run

"Visitors cannot go to Kish island, Oman or other neighbouring countries for a visa run. They will have to go back to their home country and then reapply for a visit visa." For visitors who wish to stay longer, a three-month visa for Dh1,120 is applicable.


Medical insurance

Anyone who visits the country, either on a tourist or visit visa will require insurance coverage, said Al Hammadi. "We do not need the person to have a complete medical insurance policy. Accident coverage is the most important requirement."He added if a visitor has international insurance or if a travel company has a group insurance policy for tourists, it will be accepted.

Entry permit

DNRD authorities in Dubai Wednesday announced 24 different visa types including:

Multiple-entry visa - Validity: Six months Fees: Dh2,120 (no extension)
Long-term visit visa - Validity: 90 days Fees: Dh1,120 (no extension)
Short-term visit visa - Validity: 30 days Fees: Dh620 (no extension)
Education visa - Validity: for 60 days Fees: Dh620 (extension twice)
Medical treatment visa - Validity: 90 days Fees: Dh1,120 (extension twice)
Tourist visa - Validity: 30 days Fees: Dh220 (extension once)
Minimum salary requirement

Dh5,000 to sponsor brother/sister
Dh4,000 to sponsor parents, wife and children
Dh6,000-Dh7,000 to sponsor other relatives
Dh10,000 to sponsor friends

It seems after the 29th July, border jumps will not be aceptable. Does anyone heard about this?

Cheers
As I've understood it the above requirements are for citizens outside the 33 countries on the list on the below link. There are a lot of people doing visa runs for various reasons so I would imagine there would have been articles all over the press if the rules changed for the 33 countries.
UAE visa requirements - Airport.ae a guide to visit, tourist, transit visas for the United Arab Emirates


----------



## Emanef

Blimey! Glad I read about that! So no more runs to Hatta? I bet the Omani border will be annoyed about losing that revenue stream!

Where was that from? Presumably it relates to all nationalities?

I'm not officially living here so still doing visa runs, so presumably my best bet is to get my wife to do me a six month multiple entry one. Is that for the whole of the UAE or just Dubai? My wife's visa is an Abu Dhabi one but we live in Dubai (hence her not sponsoring me already).

Edit: I've liked your post but more as a thanks, as I don't actually like the contents!


----------



## FourAgreements

I do believe that is the post I was referring to/looking for... 

And as someone else pointed out after that, those requirements only apply to citizens outside of the 33 countries mentioned in the link, Canada being one of them.

My husband is just terrified that we'll get to Oman, and he'll have to put me on a plane back to Canada for some reason.

But I don't get the impression that I should be worried about this. Hope I'm here next week lol.





eomligutw said:


> @Emanef - this is what I read on here . .
> 
> Originally Posted by PAPP View Post


----------



## Emanef

Ah, so UK are ok. Sorry, where is the link? I can't see it above. 
Thanks


----------



## eomligutw

I saw this link which states that if you belong to the 33 countries, things are the same as in you get a visa on arrival and you can do the visa runs. The new visa rules apparently only apply to those outside the 33 countries.

*Citizens of the following 33 countries will be issued with a free-of-charge VISIT VISA on entry to the UAE*: UK, France, Italy, Germany, the Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Switzerland, Austria, Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Portugal, Ireland, Greece, Cyprus, Finland, Malta, Spain, Monaco, Vatican, Iceland, Andorra, San Marino, Liechtenstein, United States, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Japan, Brunei, Singapore, Malaysia and Hong Kong.


----------



## eomligutw

UAE visa requirements - Airport.ae a guide to visit, tourist, transit visas for the United Arab Emirates
This one that was posted on here has different set of countries for Abu Dhabi Airport and different for Dubai. For example UK is included in the 33 countries for Abu Dhabi but not for Dubai - not sure if its a typo or not.

Embassy of the UAE in London » Visas

This one is from the UAE Embassy in the UK which very clearly states we get a visa on arrival for 30 days. So it sounds like Visa Runs are still okay to do . . .


----------



## Stuey99

I've been in Dubai 3 weeks and will need to do a visa run in the next week. If anyone is driving this week would be great if I could join and chip in for petrol etc???


----------



## X-jo

i am going for a 3 month visit visa, after it gets over can i apply for another 3 month visit visa again or do i have to wait for x number of days? which is the easiest way to visa run in this scenario?


----------



## fecomas

I am already resident in the UAE living in a temporary accommodation. I will leave for a couple of months and then come back with my wife, who I will sponsor.

To apply for her residence VISA, I need to provide a tenancy agreement and an electricity/water paid bill.

Since she will enter in a tourist VISA, it seems it will expire before we have the necessary documents. Moreover, we planned to stay in a hotel apartment the first month so we don't have to rush searching the permanent place to live.

Do you think the best option for her is to do a VISA run to gain time for us to be in a place for one month and produce the documents? Is there a way to request her VISA while we are in a monthly payment apartment hotel?

If we do the VISA run from Abu Dhabi, I think we would go to Al Ain early, cross the border, come back, visit Al Ain, and then back to Abu Dhabi......will it be interesting to stay overnight in Al Ain to visit it longer?


BTW, we are from Spain.


----------



## nadem

Going for a visa run sometime this week from dubai . if you interested feel free to call me to arrange a good time


----------



## tahir29

Visa run has now changed, still 3 stops but the first stop is NO LONGER stopping at the usual place, you need to drive down towards to the new building which is 1km down from checkpoint 1, checkpoint 2 is the same and checkpoint 3 has changed, you need to stop at the same place of checkpoint 1 but you will need to park up and go inside the new building to get the "30 day entry visa to dubai" thats it, drive back to dubai safely.


----------



## Goose1985

Anybody doing the visa run in the next fortnight? I'm in Al Barsha, Dubai.


----------



## nadem

Going for a visa run sometime this week from dubai . if you interested feel free to call me to arrange a good time


----------



## nadem

Goose1985 said:


> Anybody doing the visa run in the next fortnight? I'm in Al Barsha, Dubai.


 yes


----------



## Dubaiexpat55

Hi Folks, I am on a visit Visa and it has already expired by a day or two.

Is this going to be a big problem when I go to Oman/Hatta for a Visa renewal?

Anyone have a couple of tips in relation to what to bring and where to go?

So far I've got:
-Take passport, credit card
-Drive down E44 road in direction of Oman/Hatta??
-Get a slip stamped at the border
-Go to some building, complete a visa application form, and bring the above stamped slip
-Go to another building to complete some other form?
-Go back to border and get issued a new Visa?

Thanks


----------



## Emanef

See link in my sig.

Apparently you should be ok up to 10 days over. The most I have been was about five and they were fine with that.


----------



## Dubaiexpat55

Emanef said:


> See link in my sig.
> 
> Apparently you should be ok up to 10 days over. The most I have been was about five and they were fine with that.


Thank you very much, that's exactly what I was looking for! Cheers


----------



## Emanef

No worries, glad when someone finds it useful!


----------



## K0sh

I will be using your visa run advice Emanef. Will report back with feedback if I encounter any difficulties.


----------



## K0sh

Ok, here is what I experienced today. I will just report on what needs to be updated from your guide Emanef.
I went through two checkpoints before I got to the one with the "little hut" where you got your exit stamp (so it was the third one). But actually, this is now used only for truck drivers. You have to go ahead to the new one (being still built in your guide). At the new one, you don't have to out of your car. They will stamp it there and then.

At the Omani checkpoint, the guy just gave me a piece of paper (literally) in Arabic. No questions about insurance ( I had a rental car if that made any difference).

At the next Omani checkpoint I parked up and did the form filling and handed it in. The place was busy but not overly so. I paid my 50aed and got my passport back. The three windows to the right dealt with this. The one on the left dealt with trucks only ( so that makes four). I stopped to have a coffee and by the time I finished it, the place was virtually empty. Just my timing. The passport had the entry and exit stamps on for Oman.

I started of back, but made a mistake. I joined the queue of cars to go through the checkpoint and then did a u-turn and queued again to go the other way. I decided that I was queueing for no reason and jumped the queue and headed back towards the border. No alarm bells went off. I could have just headed back from the car park if I had known.
Having gone past the Omani checkpoint where I handed back my scrap of paper, I headed back to Dubai.

Back at the swanky new checkpoint, I tried going through the checkpoint but they said I had to park up and go into the main hall (arrivals entrance) and get my stamps there.
So I went in and it was really busy, with people have 6 and more passports. The Chinese lady in front of me must have had about a dozen. Needless to say this took a long time, but I got the stamps and another slip of paper confirming car occupancy rate. This I handed to the checkpoint where the "hut" used to be. The barrier was permanently up and I drove past thinking it was unmanned until I was called back.

And that was it!


----------



## Emanef

Sounds like they're making some progress on it all then, I know the layouts have been changing somewhat the last few times I've been. It may have been busier being a public holiday (although I think EVERYONE in Dubai was at Aquaventure yesterday!)

Thanks for the update, I'll update my guide and repost when I get the chance :thumb:


----------



## aj.ks84

Hey


My wife has a Canadian passport. I hold an Indian passport working in Dubai on a residence visa issued by my employer.

I got a lot of information from the web about the visa run. I am still unclear on a few issues.

1. can I take my company car to the hatta border? (under what circumstances can i be eleigible?)

2. i am only accompanying her for the visa run (basically driving her). do I need to get the exit stamp from Dubai immigration too?

An answer will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Aj


----------



## K0sh

1) I don't see why not as long as insurances are fine.
2) if you leave dubai you will automatically get an exit stamp I would have thought. And entry too for that matter. Same for Oman I would think.


----------



## Domenic24

Hi guys 

Is it true that one is allowed an extra 10 days 'grace' period after the initial 30 days on a Italian passport? 
Any help would be great, running out on wednesday but only flying on friday, is this a problem?


----------



## richardtorres975

hi guyz i just want to ask if how many days is the processing of free zone visa in dubai right now, currently im still waitingf or almost 3 weeks now, and i am really worried about it, pls help guyz or any advise from all of you, thank you


----------



## Emanef

Hi all 

We have started a new thread for visa runs which includes the guide to the Dubai to Hatta/Oman border visa run in the first post. I have asked for this thread to be locked and can all new posts please be added to the new thread at this link;
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-hatta-border-run-first-post.html#post5445994

We hope people find it hepful, and remember you'll need to subscribe to that thread if you want to continue to receive notifications when someone posts!


----------



## ficbojan92

hey guys am new here but i need some help


----------



## LesFroggitts

ficbojan92 said:


> hey guys am new here but i need some help


You've posted on the OLD thread - suggest reading and posting onto the new one...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-rules-guide-hatta-border-run-first-post.html


----------



## ficbojan92

hei am shafic i went to dubai on a one month visa..i got a job in a restaurant after 2 weeks..my manager told me he has offered me a job i gave him my passport photos and my visa copy, i asked him wheather he is going to let me signn a coontract and even give me an offer letter..he told me there is no need of that..i told my friend about it and he told me MOL cant process a visa with out an offer letter or even a contract..i decided to luk for another job..i got a job and it gave me a contract and even an offer letter...i was confident that i have only one job since the first one never gave me a contract.
three days be4 my visit visa was going to expire the independent manager for the first job called me telling me that my visa is going to be out..he told that i go to kish for one day so that he sends me the visa and i come back after one day...i told him i dont have the money to go to kish because going to kish you liv 3000 at the airport plus the ticked..totally i was brock i never had that money..when i told him i dont have the money he told me if i dont go to kish my visa is going to be cancelled...since i had my return ticket to my conntry i told him that u can cancel because i dont hav the money...mah second employer(big company)hadnt started to process because i hadnt gave them some documents...so i decided to go back to my country and go with the second employer...i sent all the documents to them and they started processing un fortunately they sent me an email that my visa was rejected because there is a valid visa..meaniing that the first employer never canceled...so am asking wheather i can get some advise from you guys


----------

